# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին աղանդավո՞ր

## Մեղապարտ

ՀԱՅ ԱՌԱՔԵԼԱԿԱՆ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆ ԱՂԱՆԴԱՎՈՐ ?


    Մեկ անգամ չէ, որ արծարծել ենք ինչ-ինչ նախախնամությամբ հայ առաքելական եկեղեցում և ընդհանրապես հայ իրարականություն մեջ պահպանված Է-Էություն գերաստվածության ու անմեկնելի հասկացության խնդրականը, պեղելով դրա հնագույն արմատները, իմաստաբանությունը, էթնոմշակութային պատկանելությունը և գիտական հիմավորումները արդի ամենատարբեր ու ամենավերջին բացահայտումներով: Այն դրված է էիզմի և ԷՈԳ համակարգի հիմքում և մնում է անբեկանելի փիլիսոփայական ցանկացած համակարգի, հավատամքային ուսմունքների թե գիտական դոկտրինաների հարաբերակցությամբ: Տարբեր առիթներով նկատվել է նաև, որ առնվազն Ք.ա. 3-րդ հզ Մեծամորից հայտնի, ողջ Առաջավոր Ասիայում համատարած և դեռևս միջնադարյան  հայ առաքելական եկեղեցում առկա ու գերակա Է-Էություն գերաստվածությունը անհասկանալիորեն աստիճանաբար խամրեց, մինչև 19-20-րդ դդ սահմանագիծը, երբ «Սասնա Ծռերի» առաջին գրառումների և հեթնոսական որակված մշակությանին ալիքի հետ վերհառնեց, ապա դեպի դարավերջ սկսեց վերականգնվել նաև հայ եկեղեցում` շնորիվ լուսահոգի Վազգեն Ա-ի լռելյայն հետևողականության` մինչև 1992 թ. Էջմիածնի Մայր Տաճարի խորանին (հեղ. Գ. Խանջյան ) , ապա 1994 թ. իր տապանաքարին (հեղ. Բ. Արզումանյան), և ի վերջո նորակառույց Գ. Լուսավորիչ տաճարի սնարին հայտնվելը (տե’ ս այստեղ «Է-ի առեղծվածը» տեսանյութը ):
    Մեզ համար առավել անհասկանալին այն էր, որ նշյալ ու շատ այլ հեղինակներին Վեհափառը իր հորդորանքը չէր մեկնաբանում: Սակայն հոգևոր բարձրաստիճան հայրերի հետ տարբեր զրույցներում կռահել էինք, որ համաշխարհային եկեղեցին այնքան էլ բարեհաճ չէ առանձին եկեղեցիների “ինքնագործունեության” նկատմամբ: 

 4-րդ դ. նախ Պապ թագավորի հրամանով, ապա 506 թ. Դվինի եկեղեցական ժողովի որոշմամբ, Հայաստանյաց Առաքելական եկեղեցին բաժանվեց Քաղկեդոնի «տիեզերական» կոչեցյալ եկեղեցուց և հռչակվեց որպես ինքնուրույն ազգային եկեղեցի, հետագայում ևս շարունակեց պահպանել որոշ ինքնություն, համաշխարհային  քրիստոնեության մեջ մնալով որպես յուրօրինակ «սպիտակ ագռավ»: Առավել ևս, որ հայ եկեղեցին միակն է, որտեղ Է-Էությունը պահպանվում է որպես Հայր Աստված, ինչը ոմանք փորձում են վերագրել Եհովահին: Թերևս այդու կարող է բացատրվել միջնադարից սկսյալ հայ պետականության նվաղման և կորստյան հետ հայ եկեղեցում 

Է-Էության խամրումը, ազգային-ազատագրական զարթոնքի ալիքով վերհառնումը և ամենայն հավանակնությամբ Վազգեն Ա-ի լռելյայն ու զգուշավոր նախաձեռնությունը: Ըստ այդմ` ի տարբերություն կաթողիկոսական կուռ ավանդույթների, մահվանից առաջ իր տապանաքարին Է տառի դաջման հորդորանքը թերևս նրա յուրօրինակ հոգևոր-գաղափարական կտակն էր…

   Այս վարկածը հաստատելու է գալիս մշակութաբան Վ. Ջանոյանի վերջերս հրապարակվող «Հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությունները ինչպես որ կան» հաղորդաշարի հատկապես երկրորդ` «Էկումենիկ շարժում» մասը: Հեղինակը այն սկսում է լավատեսությամբ. «անցել են այն ժամանակները, երբ Հայկական եկեղեցու մասին ասվում էր «արմենսկի երես», որպես վկայություն բերելով Համայն Ռուսիո Պատրարք, մետրոպոլիտ Կիրիլի (Գունդրևի) խոսքերը 1993 թ մի հարցազրույցում.
       « - Իսկ Հայկական եկեղեցին, որի մասին եկեղեցիական պատմության դասագրքերում միշտ գրել են, որ այն աղանդավորական է … Հիմա երկխոսությունը ավարտվել է, և երկու կողմերը ընդունել են միմյանց ուղղափառությունը: Հայկական եկեղեցու դոգմաների հետ ամեն ինչ կարգին է: Եվ երբ 6-րդ դարում այդ Եկեղեցին բաժանվեց Բյուզանդական եկեղեցուց, պատճառը այն էր, որ աստվածաբանությունը դարձավ գործիք ազգային ազատագրական պայքարում ընդդեմ Բյուզանդիայի… »
( http://www.religions.am/index.php?op...-45-54&lang=hy ,«Հայաստանի Կրոնները», 2009-07-24 ): 


      Խորը մեկնաբանությունների անհրաժեշտություն չկա: Կարծում ենք միանգամայն պարզ է հոգևոր

 անկախության գերխնդրականը, ի դեմս ոչ միայն աղանդավորական շարժումների ու անհատական առինքնումների` այլև հենց «գլխից», հավատամքային ողջ համակարգի ու կառույցի մակարդակով, ինչը եղել է անցյալում և շարունակվում է ցայսօր: Կարծում ենք նաև, լրիվ հասկանալի է երջանկահիշատակ Վեհափառի լռելյայն պատգամի գոյաբանական ողջ նշանակությունը, նկատի առնելով, որ ինքնությունն ու անկախությունը նախ սկսվում են հոգևոր-գաղափարական մակարդակում, ինչն էլ հրեաներին ապահովեց ոչ միայն հարատևում ծայրահեղ անբարենապաստ պայմաններում` այլև գերակայություն ու կայացում համաշխարային քաղաքակրթության մեջ:
   Մնում է հուսալ, որ գոնե ոմանց հասկանալի է, թե ինչո՞ւ հիմնվեց ԷՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Ազգային Իմաստության Տաճարը և ինչո՞ւ եղավ այդքան անցանկալի թե’ նախորդ և թե’ այս իշխանությունների համար
աղբյուրhttp://www.eutyun.org/S/E/X/X.htm

----------

KiLa (26.03.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

ՀԱՅ ԱՌԱՔԵԼԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

_«Հայ եկեղեցում Է-Էության  վերհառնումը Վազգեն Ա-ի իմաստուն և խորը գիտակցված նախաձեռնությունն էր 
և նրա հոգևոր-գաղափարական կտակը` որպես հիմք հայ տեսակի պահպանման»  (մեջբերում Ա. Վարպետյանից):_

    Ինչ նախախնամությամբ է հայ եկեղեցում և ընդհանրապես հայ իրարականոթյան մեջ «Է-Էություն» գերաստվածության ու անմեկնելի հասկացության խնդրականը:

    Ընդհանրապես, ՀԱՅ ԱՌԱՔԵԼԱԿԱՆ ԵԿԵՂԵՑՈԻՆ ԱՂԱՆԴԱՎՈՐ կոչելը, հենց աղանդավորական շարժման խնդիր էր, որի արմատները մեզ տանում են դեպի խորը պատմական անցյալ, իսկ նրա հանգուցալուծումը՝ «Հայկ և Բել» հակամարտությունն էր: Իհարկե հնարավոր չէ այս նյութի շրջանակներում բացահայտել «Է-Էության» խնդրականը, սակայն դեպքերի խրոնոլոգիան հստակորեն մատնանշում է «Է Էության» պահպանման և այն ներկայացնելու ժառանգական իրավունքը, որը պարբերաբար հայտնվում է մեր էթնո-փիլսոփայական պայքարի կիզակետում: Դավանաբանական աշխարհի խաղացողների համար մշտապես մեկ գերխնդիր կար՝ հասնել այն բանին, որ Հայկական էթնոսը հրաժարվի «Է-Էության» պահպանման և այն ներկայացնելու ժառանգական իրավունքից: Այս ծրագիրը շատ սլացիկ իրականացվեց և վերջ ի վերջո դավանանքի մի քանի հազարամյա կենտրոնը Արարատյան աշխարհում կորցրեց վերահսկողությունը, որն էլ հնարավորություն տվեց ընդդիմախոսներին ստեղծել նոր կենտրոններ, որոնցից ամենահայտնին դարձավ՝ Երուսաղեմը: Այս մի քանի հազարամյա պայքարի ընթացքում մեր էթնո-փիլիսոփայությունը պահպանեց իր ԱՌԱՔԵԼԱԿԱՆ կոչումը: Կա արմատացած կարծիք այն մասին, որ Առաքելական երևույթը կապված է քրիստոնեության հետ: Իսկ մի՞ թե մինչև քրիստոնեության ընդունումը Առաքելականությունը երկրորդական էր Հայ հավատամքի մեջ: Համոզված ասում եմ, որ ո'չ: Առաքելականությունը Հայ էթնոսի նախաքրիստոնեական հավատամքի հիմնասյուններից մեկն էր և նրա փոխանցումը նոր կրոնական դաշտ հիմնավորված էր հազարամյա հավատամքի պատմությամբ: Դավանաբանական դաշտի հիմնական պայքարողները մեզ հայտնի են, բայց մեկ անգամ նորից հիշենք նրանց` Հայ Արիք, Սեմիթներ, Հելեններ, Հրեաներ, Արաբներ, Լատիններ, Անգլո-Սաքսեր, Ռուսներ:
    Այսօր դավանաբանական դաշտի իրական պայքարողներն են Հրեաները, Լատինները, Ռուսները: Ամենահետաքրքիրն այն է, որ նրանք պայքաում են առաջին տեղի համար՝ գալով որոշակի կոմպրոմիսի իրար հետ, սակայն վերջնական արդյունքում հանդիպում են մեր Էությանը, որին որևէ կերպ հնարավորություն չունեն շրջանցելու, այսինքն, հավատամքի դաշտում մշտապես առաջին տեղը զբաղված է, ահա նաև այդ ի նկատի ուներ երջանկահիշատակ Վազգեն Ա հայրապետը, երբ «Է-Էությունը» նորից դրեց մեր էթնո-գոյատևման հիմքում: «Է-Էության»  ճիշտ ընկալումը հնարավորություն է տալիս հասկանալ այն տրամաբանությունը, որը դրված է մեր էթնոմշակույթի հիմքում և արտացոլվում է մեր մշակույթի պատմության մեջ հետևյալ հերթականությամբ.
Հայկ և Բել, Սասնա ծռեր, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ, Վարդանանք,Պապ թագավոր, երջանկահիշատակ Վազգեն Ա _(հիշել կարելի է շատերին, բայց մեր կարծիքով նշվածները հիմնասյուներ են):_ 
    Հայ ազգին հավատամքի հիմքային անսասանության և Հայ հավատամքի հիմնասյուներից մեկը ինքնազոհաբերությունն է: Ինքնազոհաբերության գաղափարի դրսևորումը հանուն «Է -Էության» պահպանումն առաջին անգամ տեղի է ունեցավ ջրհեղեղից անմիջապես առաջ, որը կատարեց Ուբարտուտուն և հնարավորություն տվեց Զիհուսուդրա-Նոյին փրկվել ջրհեղեղից: Երկրորդ ինքնազոհաբերության պատմությունը նույնպես պահպանվել է Շումերական ավանդազրույցների մեջ, երբ զոհվեց Դումուզի(Թամուզ)  Աստվածը_ (ըստ մեր պրպտումների նա պաշտպանում էր Հայկ Օրիոն Ոզիրիսի (Ոսիրիս) Արարչկան իրավունքը, մեզ հայտնի «Հայկ և Բել» դյուցազնամարտում):_  Հաջորդը Մհերն է, որը փակվեց Ագռավաքարում, ինքնազոհաբերության գաղափարի բարձրագույն արտահայտումն էր Ավարայրի ճակատամարտը և Վարդանանց սրբացումը, որտեղ դրված էր մեր էթնոսի Առաքելականության Հարցը՝ այսինքն, այդ չարաբաստիկ առաջինները լինելու կամ չլինելու հարցը: Ըստ Էության, Ավարայրը գենոմի (Հայ Արիքի)  ներսում տեղի ուեցած վերջնական բաժանումն էր, որի արդյունքում մենք կորցրեցինք ամեն ինչ, բայց հավատարիմ մնացինք Արարչական «Է-Էության» սկզբունքներին: Մնացածը արդեն մեզ համար արձանագրված փաստ է, հաստատված պատմության կողմից: Բնության մեջ տեսակը կոնկրետ անելիք ունի և իր անելիքը իրականացնելու ժամանակ, էթնոս տեսակը իր շարունակականությունը գենետիկորեն մշտապես ապահովելու համար երկու գործոն է օգտագործում, որոնք են ՝ «կրիտիկական ծավալ» և «կրիտիկական ժամանակ»: Երբ այս երկու գործոնները տեսակի համար դառնում են առավելագույն ակտիվ կամ պասիվ, առաջանում է տեսակի կողմից էներգիայի արտանետում: Էթնոսը կենդանի մարմին է, էներգիայի արտանետումը տիեզերք հաճախ դառնում է տեսակի ոչնչացման պատճառ: Ի ուրախություն մեզ կարող ենք ասել, որ մեր տեսակը ապահովված է ամուր գենետիկական կոդով, որը նաև կրողն է «Է-Էության»:
աղբյուր http://www.eutyun.org/S/E/X/X.htm

----------

KiLa (26.03.2010)

----------


## Մհեր 78

Ես մտածում եմ, որ «Առաքելական եկեղեցին» ամենամեծ աղանդավորն է Հայաստանում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> «Է-Էության» ճիշտ ընկալումը հնարավորություն է տալիս հասկանալ այն տրամաբանությունը, որը դրված է մեր էթնոմշակույթի հիմքում և արտացոլվում է մեր մշակույթի պատմության մեջ հետևյալ հերթականությամբ.
> Հայկ և Բել, Սասնա ծռեր, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ, Վարդանանք,Պապ թագավոր, երջանկահիշատակ Վազգեն Ա (հիշել կարելի է շատերին, բայց մեր կարծիքով նշվածները հիմնասյուներ են):


Ի՞նչ սկզբունքով է այս հերթականությունը :Think: :

Է տառը գրված է նաև ՀԱԹ-ի եկեղեցու վրա, եթե չեմ սխալվում:




> Ես մտածում եմ, որ «Առաքելական եկեղեցին» ամենամեծ աղանդավորն է Հայաստանում:


 :Blink: 
Իսկ ի՞նչ հիմքերի վրա եք այդպես մտածում:

----------


## Sandarameth

> առնվազն Ք.ա. 3-րդ հզ Մեծամորից հայտնի, ողջ Առաջավոր Ասիայում համատարած և դեռևս միջնադարյան հայ առաքելական եկեղեցում


հը՞՞՞՞՞՞ :Shok: 




> *Մհեր 78*-ի խոսքերից  
> Ես մտածում եմ, որ «Առաքելական եկեղեցին» ամենամեծ աղանդավորն է Հայաստանում:


հա..իրոք..խի ես տենց մտածում՞

ես միշտ մտածել եմ որ հայկական առաքելական եկեղեցին բոլոր մնացածից ամենաառանձնահատուկն ա. ու եղածներից պարզ ասած ամենալավը…սակայն կորնի ընդունման տարիներին հավեսով ոչնչացրել են հեթանոսական տաճարները…սա շատ դաժան և զզվելի փաստ ա…համաձայն եմ որ Վազգեն Ա-ն մեծ մարդ էր..բայց..քրիստոնեությունը մնում ա քրիստոնեություն..ինչ անուն ուզում ա կրի

----------


## Մհեր 78

Ընդհանրապես Ավետարանի մտքից, գաղափարներից շեղված մարդիկ համարվում են աղանդավոր:
«Առաքելական եկեղեցին» շատ-շատ է շեղված Ավետարանից` Աստծո ճշմարիտ ուսուցումներից:
Օրինակ` Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, որ երկրպագությունն ու պաշտամունքը միայն Աստծունն է, որ բացի Աստծուց ուրիշ մեկին աղոթելն ու երկրպագելը Աստծո իրավունքի խախտում է և դատապարտելի: Իսկ «Առաքելական եկեղեցին» մարդկանց սովորեցնում է սուրբերին աղոթել և նրանց բարեխոսությանը դիմել: Այն ինչ, նաև գրված է, որ մեկ Տեր ու մեկ Միջնորդ կա Աստծո և մարդկանց մեջ, որ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը, Նա է ամբողջ աշխարհի և մեր Բարեխոսը Հայր Աստծո մոտ.............

----------


## ars83

> Իսկ ի՞նչ հիմքերի վրա եք այդպես մտածում:


Պարոնը «մշակվել է» բողոքական օտարազգի աղանդավոր կազմակերպությունների կողմից, չի՞ երևում: Ոչ ՀԱԵ-ն է կարգին ուսումնասիրված, ոչ նրա ուսմունքը (ինչպես երևում է վերջին գրառումից): Հուսանք, ժամանակի ընթացքում, ավելի խոր ուսումնասիրության արդյունքում, կփոխվի ամեն ինչ:

----------

KiLa (04.02.2012), Monk (15.09.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

> Պարոնը «մշակվել է» բողոքական օտարազգի աղանդավոր կազմակերպությունների կողմից, չի՞ երևում: Ոչ ՀԱԵ-ն է կարգին ուսումնասիրված, ոչ նրա ուսմունքը (ինչպես երևում է վերջին գրառումից): Հուսանք, ժամանակի ընթացքում, ավելի խոր ուսումնասիրության արդյունքում, կփոխվի ամեն ինչ:


Ես ուսմունք չեմ ներկայացնում, այլ այն ինչ որ իրական փաստ է, դա եմ գրել.......

----------


## Rammstein

> Օրինակ` Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, որ *երկրպագությունն ու պաշտամունքը* միայն Աստծունն է, որ բացի Աստծուց ուրիշ մեկին *աղոթելն ու երկրպագելը* Աստծո իրավունքի խախտում է և դատապարտելի: Իսկ «Առաքելական եկեղեցին» մարդկանց սովորեցնում է սուրբերին *աղոթել և նրանց բարեխոսությանը դիմել*:


Իմ ընդգծած երեք տեղերում տարբեր բաներ եք նշել։ Հիմա լավ կլինի կոնկրետացնենք, թե ինչ է արգելում Աստվածաշունչը, եւ ինչ է քարոզում Առաքելական Եկեղեցին։ Դուք ինքներդ եք նշել, որ երկրպագությունն ու պաշտամունքը պետք է ուղղված լինի միայն Աստծուն։ Այո, իսկ ո՞րտեղ եք տեսել որ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին քարոզի, որ պետք է սրբերին երկրպագել կամ պաշտել։
Ըստ երեւույթին Դուք չեք տեսնում տարբերություն պաշտելու եւ աղոթելու միջեւ։ Կոպիտ կարելի է ասել, որ պաշտելը հենց աստվածացնելն է, իսկ աղոթելը` խնդրելը։ :Smile:  Դուք ո՞րտեղ եք լսել, որ պետք է միայն Աստծուն *աղոթել*։ Էլ չեմ ասում բարեխոսությանը դիմելու մասին։ Եթե այստեղ էլ Աստծուն դիմենք, ապա Աստվա՞ծ ում պետք ա մեր համար բարեխոսի։ :LOL:

----------

KiLa (26.03.2010), ministr (13.09.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

> Իմ ընդգծած երեք տեղերում տարբեր բաներ եք նշել։ Հիմա լավ կլինի կոնկրետացնենք, թե ինչ է արգելում Աստվածաշունչը, եւ ինչ է քարոզում Առաքելական Եկեղեցին։ Դուք ինքներդ եք նշել, որ երկրպագությունն ու պաշտամունքը պետք է ուղղված լինի միայն Աստծուն։ Այո, իսկ ո՞րտեղ եք տեսել որ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին քարոզի, որ պետք է սրբերին երկրպագել կամ պաշտել։
> Ըստ երեւույթին Դուք չեք տեսնում տարբերություն պաշտելու եւ աղոթելու միջեւ։ Կոպիտ կարելի է ասել, որ պաշտելը հենց աստվածացնելն է, իսկ աղոթելը` խնդրելը։ Դուք ո՞րտեղ եք լսել, որ պետք է միայն Աստծուն *աղոթել*։ Էլ չեմ ասում բարեխոսությանը դիմելու մասին։ Եթե այստեղ էլ Աստծուն դիմենք, ապա Աստվա՞ծ ում պետք ա մեր համար բարեխոսի։


Աստվածաշնչում ոչ մի տեղ չկա նման ուսուցում, որ սուրբերին պետք է աղոթել ու նրանց   բարեխոսությանը դիմել: Աստվածաշունչը սովորեցնում է, որ մարդը պետք է միմիայն Աստծուն աղոթի Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի անունով:

----------

Second Chance (16.09.2009), sweet (15.08.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Աստվածաշնչում ոչ մի տեղ չկա նման ուսուցում, որ սուրբերին պետք է աղոթել ու նրանց   բարեխոսությանը դիմել: Աստվածաշունչը սովորեցնում է, որ մարդը պետք է միմիայն Աստծուն աղոթի Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի անունով:


Աստվածաշնչում գրված չէ որ պչետք է աղոթել սրբերին:Կամ դու չես կարդաացնել ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ կամ չես հասկացել ,երկու դեպքում ել դա քո խնդիրն է :
Իսկ հայ հավատամքը և եկեղեցին պատմական գոյամարտում է ապացուցել իր Աղանդավորությունից զերծ լինելը: 
Ժամանակի սղության պատճառով բոլոր նկատառումներին կանդրադառնամ մի քանի օր հետո:

----------

KiLa (26.03.2010), Rammstein (14.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Աստվածաշնչում ոչ մի տեղ չկա նման ուսուցում, որ սուրբերին պետք է աղոթել ու նրանց բարեխոսությանը դիմել: Աստվածաշունչը սովորեցնում է, որ մարդը պետք է միմիայն Աստծուն աղոթի Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի անունով:


Եվ ի՞նչ,   սեփական աղոթքներում օրինակ  Մայր Աստվածածնին հիշատակելը մարդուն անմիջապես դարձնում է աղանդավո՞ր, եվ  զրկում է Աստծո արքայությունի՞ց:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Աստվածաշնչում ոչ մի տեղ չկա նման ուսուցում, որ սուրբերին պետք է աղոթել ու նրանց   բարեխոսությանը դիմել: Աստվածաշունչը սովորեցնում է, որ մարդը պետք է միմիայն Աստծուն աղոթի Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի անունով:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ Մհեր ջան ու Աստված օրհնի քեզ առատորեն  :Smile:

----------

Աինի (15.03.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Աստվածաշնչում գրված չէ որ պչետք է աղոթել սրբերին:Կամ դու չես կարդաացնել ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ կամ չես հասկացել ,երկու դեպքում ել դա քո խնդիրն է :
> Իսկ հայ հավատամքը և եկեղեցին պատմական գոյամարտում է ապացուցել իր Աղանդավորությունից զերծ լինելը: 
> Ժամանակի սղության պատճառով բոլոր նկատառումներին կանդրադառնամ մի քանի օր հետո:


Մեղապարտ հլա հետաքրքիրա էտ դու որ տեղ ես կարդացել որ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է որ սրբերին պետք է աղոթել, կարող ես գրածտ պարզաբանես Ատստվածաշնչյան որևէ համարով: Ես համոզված եմ որ դու չես կարող ապացուցել Աստվածաշնչուվ որ այդպես է գրված քանի որ Նոր Կտակարանի մեջ մի միայն գրված է որ մարդուն դեպի Աստված մոտեցնող միակ կամուրջը դա Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է: Սա էլ քեզ Աստվածաշնչից բերված ապացույց Մեղապարտ ջան.......................
*քանի որ Աստուած այնքան սիրեց աշխարհը, որ մինչեւ իսկ իր միածին Որդուն տուեց, որպէսզի, ով նրան հաւատում է, չկորչի, այլ ընդունի յաւիտենական կեանքը. Որովհետեւ Աստուած իր Որդուն չուղարկեց աշխարհ, որ դատապարտի աշխարհը, այլ՝ որպէսզի աշխարհը նրանով փրկուի։ Ով նրան հաւատում է, չպիտի դատապարտուի, եւ ով նրան չի հաւատում, արդէն իսկ դատապարտուած է, քանի որ Աստծու միածին Որդու անուանը չհաւատաց։*

----------

sweet (15.08.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Այն հարցին թե Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին աղանդավոր է թե ոչ ես կպատասխանեմ որ այն անհատը կամ եկեղեցին ( երեք մարդ կամ ավել որ Աստծո անունով հավաքվում են կոչվում է Եկեղեցի ) որ չի հետևում Հիսուս Քրիստոսի ուսմունքին և վարդապետությանը և դեմ է Սուրբ Երրորդությանը՝ Հայր Որդի և սուրբ Հոգի ուրեմն նա աղանդավորից էլ վտանգավոր է: Հարգելիներս ձեր կարծիքով աղանդ ինչ է նշանակում ( տվյալ պարագայում  Քրիստոնեության մեջ ) , Քրիստոնեության մեջ աղանդավորությունը դա մի ուժ է որ շեղում է ճշմարտությունը մարդկանցից այսինքն եթե մի եկեղեցում քարոզվում է Քրիստոս այն էլ խաչը ելած ու եթե որևէ մի Ե. վկա գալիս ասում է որ ոչ Քրիստոսը խաչը չի ելել այլ ցցի վրա է մահացել այ դա կոչվում է աղանդավորությոան քանի որ այդ Եհովայի վկան կամ մեկ ուրիշը փորձում է մարդկանց ճշմարտությունից շեղել: Բայց մենք բոլորս էլ գիտենք որ Հիսուս Քրիստոս խաչը ելավ և մահացավ մեր մեղքերի համար ու երրորդ օրը հարություն առավ մեզ արդարացնելու համար ու եթե մեկը դեմ է Աստվածաշնչին ու ասում է թե դա սուտ է ու շարունակում է որևէ եկեղեցի գնալ (ձևական ) ու չի ընդունում Աստվածաշնչի խորհուրդները ապա ինքսզինքյան այդ մադը տվյալ պարագայում դառնում է աղանդավոր: Միթե՞ կարելի է եկեղեցի գնալ մոմվառել ծեսեր կատարել ու Հիսւոս Քրիստոսին չնդունել, ես կասեմ որ դա բացառվում է քանի որ նրանով է ամեն ինչ ամեն բան ինչ որ եղել է ու ինչ որ լինելու է:

----------


## Կտրուկ

Անշուշտ կենդանի.հավատակից եղբայրներին խնդրելը. որ աղոթեն մեզ համար. լիովին ընդունելի և գովելի է։. Բայց որևէ ննջեցյալ հոգուց. որևէ խնդրանք ակնկալելը՝կտակարանը մեղմ ասած չի խրախուսում.

----------

Second Chance (16.09.2009), sweet (15.08.2010)

----------


## Մհեր 78

> Աստվածաշնչում գրված չէ որ պչետք է աղոթել սրբերին:Կամ դու չես կարդաացնել ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ կամ չես հասկացել ,երկու դեպքում ել դա քո խնդիրն է :
> Իսկ հայ հավատամքը և եկեղեցին պատմական գոյամարտում է ապացուցել իր Աղանդավորությունից զերծ լինելը: 
> Ժամանակի սղության պատճառով բոլոր նկատառումներին կանդրադառնամ մի քանի օր հետո:


Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ապացույցներ ես պատրաստվում բերլ: Բայց ես վստահ եմ, որ քո ապացույցները աստվածաշնչային չեն: Ուշադրություն դարձրե՜ք, աստվածաշնչային մարգարեներն ու սուրբերը աղոթում էին միմիայն Աստծուն և սովորեցնում էին մարդկանց աղոթել միմիայն Աստծուն:
Եւ ընդհանրապես ինձ համար, նաև բոլոր ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյաների համար հեղինակավոր և համոզիչ ապացույցները պետք է լինեն աստվածաշնչային Աստծո խոսքերը:

----------

Second Chance (16.09.2009), sweet (15.08.2010), Ավետիք (04.05.2011), Արծիվ (19.09.2009), Կտրուկ (14.09.2009)

----------


## Sandarameth

բայց Մեղապարտը չի ասել, որ աստվածաշնչում գրած ա որ ՊԵՏՔ Է աղոթել սրբերին. նա գրել էր 




> Աստվածաշնչում գրված *չէ որ պչետք է* աղոթել սրբերին:


ստեղ ինքը կամ նկատի ուներ 
*Աստվածաշնչում գրված չէ որ պետք է աղոթել սրբերին:*
կամ էլ 
*Աստվածաշնչում գրված չէ որ չպետք է աղոթել սրբերին:*
երկու դեպքում էլ նա չի ասել որ ասվածաշնչում գրած է, որ պետք է աղոթել սրբերին…ուշադիր կարդացեք

----------

KiLa (04.02.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մեղապարտ հլա հետաքրքիրա էտ դու որ տեղ ես կարդացել որ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է որ սրբերին պետք է աղոթել, կարող ես գրածտ պարզաբանես Ատստվածաշնչյան որևէ համարով: Ես համոզված եմ որ դու չես կարող ապացուցել Աստվածաշնչուվ որ այդպես է գրված քանի որ Նոր Կտակարանի մեջ մի միայն գրված է որ մարդուն դեպի Աստված մոտեցնող միակ կամուրջը դա Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է: Սա էլ քեզ Աստվածաշնչից բերված ապացույց Մեղապարտ ջան.......................
> քանի որ Աստուած այնքան սիրեց աշխարհը, որ մինչեւ իսկ իր միածին Որդուն տուեց, որպէսզի, ով նրան հաւատում է, չկորչի, այլ ընդունի յաւիտենական կեանքը. Որովհետեւ Աստուած իր Որդուն չուղարկեց աշխարհ, որ դատապարտի աշխարհը, այլ՝ որպէսզի աշխարհը նրանով փրկուի։ Ով նրան հաւատում է, չպիտի դատապարտուի, եւ ով նրան չի հաւատում, արդէն իսկ դատապարտուած է, քանի որ Աստծու միածին Որդու անուանը չհաւատաց։


Ձեր կողմից մեջբերած տողերում սրբերին աղոթելու  հետ կապված ոչ մի արգելք չնկատեցի:

----------

Sandarameth (14.09.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

> բայց Մեղապարտը չի ասել, որ աստվածաշնչում գրած ա որ ՊԵՏՔ Է աղոթել սրբերին. նա գրել էր 
> 
> 
> ստեղ ինքը կամ նկատի ուներ 
> *Աստվածաշնչում գրված չէ որ պետք է աղոթել սրբերին:*
> կամ էլ 
> *Աստվածաշնչում գրված չէ որ չպետք է աղոթել սրբերին:*
> երկու դեպքում էլ նա չի ասել որ ասվածաշնչում գրած է, որ պետք է աղոթել սրբերին…ուշադիր կարդացեք


Եթե Աստվածաշնչում տառացի գրված չէ սուրբերին աղոթելու կամ չաղոթելու մասին, դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք պետք է վարվենք այնպես, ինչպես մենք ենք ուզում: Սակայն Աստվածաշնչում շատ տեղեր կա գրված, որ աղոթքը պետք է ուղղված լինի միմիայն Աստծուն: Ու եթե ինչ-որ մեկը Աստվածաշնչի պատվիրաններից դուրս պատվիրաններ հնարի և սովորեցնի մարդկանց, որ այդպես պետք է Աստծուն պաշտել, այդ դեպքում, թե սովորեցնողը և թե սովորողները դատապարտելի արարք են անում: Որովհետև գրված է, որ Աստծո խոսքերի վրա բան ավելացնողը և այդ խոսքերից բան պակասեցնողը կարժանանա դատաստանի:

----------

sweet (15.08.2010), Արծիվ (19.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Աստվածաշնչում ոչ մի տեղ չկա նման ուսուցում, որ սուրբերին պետք է աղոթել ու նրանց   բարեխոսությանը դիմել: Աստվածաշունչը սովորեցնում է, որ մարդը պետք է միմիայն Աստծուն աղոթի Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի անունով:





> Մեղապարտ հլա հետաքրքիրա էտ դու որ տեղ ես կարդացել որ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է որ սրբերին պետք է աղոթել, կարող ես գրածտ պարզաբանես Ատստվածաշնչյան որևէ համարով:


Աստվածաշնչում չի գրված նաեւ, որ պետք է գնալ եկեղեցի։ Հիմա ի՞նչ, եկեղեցի գնալը աղանդավորությո՞ւն է։





> Որովհետև գրված է, որ Աստծո խոսքերի վրա բան ավելացնողը և այդ խոսքերից բան պակասեցնողը կարժանանա դատաստանի:


Ճիշտ է, պետք չի ավելացնել։ Պետք չի ավելացնել նաեւ սրբերին աղոթելու արգելք, որը գրված չէ։




> Սակայն Աստվածաշնչում շատ տեղեր կա գրված, որ աղոթքը պետք է ուղղված լինի միմիայն Աստծուն:


Օրինակ։ :Smile:

----------

KiLa (04.02.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Եթե Աստվածաշնչում տառացի գրված չէ սուրբերին աղոթելու կամ չաղոթելու մասին, դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք պետք է վարվենք այնպես, ինչպես մենք ենք ուզում:


Կարծես խոսք գնա մի բանի մասին, որը  դասվում է մահացու  մեղքերի  շարքին:Դուք ինքներդ նշեցիք, որ Աստվածաշնչում, սրբերին աղոթել կամ չաղոթելու  մասին ոչինչ  տառացի գրված չէ: Հետեվաբար, Աստծո կերպարը  մեկնաբանում եք ձեր հայեցողությամբ, մշակման, շտկման եք  ենթարկում, եվ պարտադրում դիմացինին: Կարեվոր օրենքները  բոլոր կրոններում էլ հստակ  ներկայացված են: Պետք չէ  տողատակերում  դրանից ավել ինչ որ բաներ փնտրել եվ իմպրովիզներ անել:

----------

Sandarameth (15.09.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

> Օրինակ։


Մատթ.6:9-13-ում գրված է, որ Տեր Հիսուսն ասաց. «Արդ դուք այսպես աղոթք արեք.
Մեր Հայր, որ երկնքումն ես, սուրբ լինի Քո անունը: Գա Քո արքայությունը, լինի Քո կամքը, ինչպես երկնքումն` այնպես էլ երկրի վրա: Մեր ամեն օրվա հացը տուր մեզ այսօր: Եւ թող մեզ մեր պարտքերը, ինչպես մենք էլ թողում ենք մեր պարտականներին: Եւ մի տանիր մեզ փորձության մեջ, այլ ազատիր մեզ չարիցը: Որովհետև Քոնն է թագավորությունը և զորությունը և փառքը հավիտյանս. ամեն»:

----------

sweet (15.08.2010), Արծիվ (19.09.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

> Աստվածաշնչում չի գրված նաեւ, որ պետք է գնալ եկեղեցի։ Հիմա ի՞նչ, եկեղեցի գնալը աղանդավորությո՞ւն է։


Նախ առաջինը Եկեղեցին դա Աստծո ժողովուրդն է և ոչ թե քարեղեն տաճարները: Եւ երկրորդ, Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը իր առաքյալներին պատվեր տվեց, որ բոլոր ազգերը աշակերտեն ու նրանց մկրտեն Հոր, Որդու և Սուրբ Հոգու անունով և նրանց սովորեցնեն Տիրոջ պատվերները (Մատթ.28:19,20): Եւ Գործք Առաքելոց գրքի մեջ մենք տեսնում ենք, թե առաքյալները ինչպես էին դա անում: Նրանք քարոզում էին ու  աշակերտվածների հետ միասնական ժողովներ անում և Քրիստոսի ուսուցումներն ու պատվիրաններ էին սովորեցնում (Գործք.2:41,42): Եբր.10:25-ում էլ գրված է. «Եւ չթողենք մեր իրար հետ հավաքվելը, ինչպես ոմանց սովորությունն է...»:

----------

Second Chance (16.09.2009), sweet (15.08.2010), Արծիվ (19.09.2009), Կտրուկ (15.09.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Ես մտածում եմ, որ «Առաքելական եկեղեցին» ամենամեծ աղանդավորն է Հայաստանում:


Ինչ եք ասում? Լուրջ? :Shok: 
Կրոնական փոքրամասնությունները փոխել են իրենց գործելաոճը? Եթե չեմ սխալվում, ՀԱԵ-ն իրենց <Մայր Եկեղեցի> էին կոչում (իհարկե առերես), որպեսզի այդ հասկացության ստվերի ներքո ավելի արդյունավետ իրականացնեն իրենց <առաքելությունը>: Հիմա արդեն ՀԱԵ-ն աղանդավոր է? Այս տեմպերով որ գնաց, Քրիստոսին էլ աղանդավոր կհանեն, ընդ որում դա հիմնավորելով Ս. Գրային համարներով: Հեռու չի ամեն դեպքում:
Հարգելի Մհեր 78, ավելի քան 2000 տարի հայ ազգը Քրիստոսի հետևորդ է եղել ՀԱԵ-ու կամարների ներքո: Ձեր տրամաբանությամբ, մեր ողջ ազգը, այդ թվում և Ձեր նախնիները, 2000 տարի շարունակ աղանդավոր են եղել, հետևաբար դժոխք են գնացել: Ինչու միայն հայ ազգը? Ողջ քրիստոնյա մարդկությունը: Միայն 2000 տարի հետո ենք իմանում, որ մոլորված ենք եղել: :Sad: 



> Ընդհանրապես Ավետարանի մտքից, գաղափարներից շեղված մարդիկ համարվում են աղանդավոր:
> «Առաքելական եկեղեցին» շատ-շատ է շեղված Ավետարանից` Աստծո ճշմարիտ ուսուցումներից:
> Օրինակ` Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, որ երկրպագությունն ու պաշտամունքը միայն Աստծունն է, որ բացի Աստծուց ուրիշ մեկին աղոթելն ու երկրպագելը Աստծո իրավունքի խախտում է և դատապարտելի: Իսկ «Առաքելական եկեղեցին» մարդկանց սովորեցնում է սուրբերին աղոթել և նրանց բարեխոսությանը դիմել: Այն ինչ, նաև գրված է, որ մեկ Տեր ու մեկ Միջնորդ կա Աստծո և մարդկանց մեջ, որ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը, Նա է ամբողջ աշխարհի և մեր Բարեխոսը Հայր Աստծո մոտ.............


Սրբոց բարեխոսության ուսմունքի մասին երևի առանձին թեմա բացվի,առանց այդ էլ այս թեման ամբողջովին այդ ուղղությամբ է գնում: Մինչև նման թեմայի բացվելը մի հարց. կասեք, թե էլ ինչ փաստարկներ ունեք ՀԱԵ-ու` աղանդավոր լինելու վերաբերյալ?



> Անշուշտ կենդանի.հավատակից եղբայրներին խնդրելը. որ աղոթեն մեզ համար. լիովին ընդունելի և գովելի է։. Բայց որևէ ննջեցյալ հոգուց. որևէ խնդրանք ակնկալելը՝կտակարանը մեղմ ասած չի խրախուսում.


Կտրուկ ջան, քեզ համար Աստվածամայրը, առաքյալները և մյուս սրբերն ընդմենը ննջեցյալներ են, իսկ մեզ համար` հավերժ կենդանի և փառավորյալ անձինք, որ կազմում են Երկնային Եկեղեցին: Կարծեմ Աստված ողջերի Աստված է, և ոչ թե մեռածների: Շատ չեմ ծավալվում, վստահ եմ, որ հասկացար ասելիքս:

Հ.Գ. Հնարավոր է, որ գրածիս արձագանքներին շատ ուշ պատասխանեմ: Պատճառը շատերին է հայտնի:

----------

Ariadna (15.09.2009), ars83 (15.09.2009), davidus (15.09.2009), KiLa (04.02.2012), Moonwalker (04.06.2011), Rammstein (15.09.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Կտրուկ ջան, քեզ համար Աստվածամայրը, առաքյալները և մյուս սրբերն ընդմենը ննջեցյալներ են, իսկ մեզ համար` հավերժ կենդանի և փառավորյալ անձինք, որ կազմում են Երկնային Եկեղեցին: Կարծեմ *Աստված ողջերի Աստված է, և ոչ թե մեռածների*:


+1 Ինձ շատ զարմացնում է՝ ինչպես կարելի է աստվածաշնչյան այս հիմնադրույթը մոռանալ կամ կամայականորեն մեկնաբանել, երբ այն բերված է շատ հստակ կոնտեքստում Ավետարանում: 
(ի դեպ՝ ինքս ինձ վրա էլ եմ զարմանում, թե ժամանակին ինչպես էի անտեսում այն)

----------

davidus (15.09.2009), KiLa (04.02.2012), Monk (15.09.2009)

----------


## davidus

չհասկացա...???? :Shok: 
ուրեմն, պարզվում ա որ ես ու նախապապերս աղանդավոր ենք??? պահօօօ.... չեղավ..... միգուցե ինքնասպանություն գործեմ, որ ջնջեմ անունիցս այս բիծը ու հասնեմ երկնային ՃԻՇՏ արքայության???  :Think: 

ստացվում է, որ մեր մեջ այնքան են շատացել իսկական աղանդավորները, որ մեզ են դնում <աղանդավորների> տեղ...  :LOL: 

զարմանոմ եմ, թե ոնց այս թեման դեռ չեն փակել..... սրբապղծության ա նմանվում

----------


## Rammstein

> Մատթ.6:9-13-ում գրված է, որ Տեր Հիսուսն ասաց. «Արդ դուք այսպես աղոթք արեք.
> Մեր Հայր, որ երկնքումն ես, սուրբ լինի Քո անունը: Գա Քո արքայությունը, լինի Քո կամքը, ինչպես երկնքումն` այնպես էլ երկրի վրա: Մեր ամեն օրվա հացը տուր մեզ այսօր: Եւ թող մեզ մեր պարտքերը, ինչպես մենք էլ թողում ենք մեր պարտականներին: Եւ մի տանիր մեզ փորձության մեջ, այլ ազատիր մեզ չարիցը: Որովհետև Քոնն է թագավորությունը և զորությունը և փառքը հավիտյանս. ամեն»:


Ոչ։ Եթե Հիսուսի ասածը այս դեպքում ընկալում եք, որ պետք չէ այլ կերպ աղոթել, ապա *ՈՉ*։ Բացատրեմ. Ձեր գրածը թարգմանություն է։ Թարգմանիչն էլ, չեմ կարծում որ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցի կարգի սուրբ լինի։ Այնպես որ եթե ուզում եք, ըստ Ձեր իմացության, ճշգրիտ կատարել գրվածը, ապա պետք է աղոթեք գրաբարով։
Այսքանը տառակերության շարքից։ :Wink:  :Smile: 

Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ մտածենք, ապա այո, Հիսուսը ասաց, որ աղոթենք այդպես։ Բայց Աստվածաշունչը բարձրագույն հանրահաշվի գիրք չէ, որ մեջը հատ-հատ թեորեմներով, լեմմերով ու դրանց ապացույցներով ամեն ինչ գրված լինի։
Կարիք չկա Աստվածաշնչում փնտրել այս հարցի ճշգրիտ պատասխանը ու այդքան մանրացնել ամեն ինչ։ Ինչպես գիտենք Նոր Կտակարանից, նման մանրուքների հետեւից ընկնում էին փարիսեցիները։

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Արևմտյան Եվրոպային լուսավորչական քրիստոնեական միսիոներական առաջին քայլերը կատարեցին հայերը :Արդեն 250 թվականին հայ իշխան Մինասը հայտնի էր որպես քրիստոնեության միսիոներ նա մահվան դատապարտվեց կայսեր Դեցիայի կողմից :Ս Մինասը Ֆլորենցիայի առաջին քրիստոնեա քարոզիչն էր նրա հիշատակի օրը նշվում է հոկտեմբերի(25 (նոյեմբերի 7)), Ս Մինաս ,իտալական Մինիատո,նրա գերեզմանի վրա հետագայում կառուցվեց San Miniato Al Monte տաճարը:Լաինական աղբյուրերից իմանում ենք ,որ մեկ այլ քրիստոնեական քարոզիչ Ս Խրիսոլի Հայաստանցին երորդ դարում քարոզել է Ֆրանսիայում որտեղ ձեռնադրվեց Դիոնիս Փարիզեցու կողմից և քարոզչություն էր իրականացնում Գալլիայում: Հետագայում նա նույն առաքելությամբ գնաց Բելգիա ,Ֆլանդրիա:300 թվականին նա տանջամահ արվեց ,նրա աճյունը պահվում է Բյուրգե քաղաքի տաճարներից մեկում:Ուղղափառ եկեղեցին նրա հիշատակի օրը նշում է փետրվարի 7 (20) ին: Հաջորդ հայ քարոզիչը բելգիայում Ս.Սերվանտին է նրա հիշատակի օրը նշվում է մայիսի 13 (26)ին:Նա Tongres քաղաքի եպիսկոպոսն էր: Նրա սուրբ մասսունքները պահպանվում են Հոլլանդական Մասթրիտխտ քաղաքի Մայր Աթոռում: Հաջորդ քարոզիչնեը Ս Եմելիանն է և նրա եղբայրներ Դիոնիսը և Երմիփփեն նրանք քարոզում էին Հռոմում և նրա շրջակայքում:
Ս Եմիլինին Հռոմի պապ Մարցելլինի (296-305թթ )կողմից ձեռնադրվեց որպես Տրեբիա քաղաքի եպիսկոպոս :Նա և նրա եղբայրները մահվան դատապարտվեցին Մաքսիմանի կողմից ,ուղղափառ եկեղեցին նրանց հիշատակի օրը նշում է օգոստոսի 18 (31) ին:Առաջին անգամ ոչ հայկական աղբյուրներում հայերը որպես քրիստոնեա հիշատակվում են Տերտուպլլիանի (155-220 թթ.) , «Liber adversus Judaeos»(. 7 // PL. 2. Col. 610), «Խոսք հուդայականների դեմ» աշխատանքի մեջ գրված 197թ: Կայսեր Դեցիի (251 250թթ.) ժամանակաշրջանում հայ քրիստոնեական քարոզիչները բավականին ակտիվ էին ,Ալեքսադրիայի Դիոնիս եպիսկոպոսը իր կոնդակներից մեկը ուղղել էԿեսարիային եպիսկոպոս Մերուժանին(240-270 թթ.).:
*Սա կրկնում եմ որպեսզի հասկանալի լինի  թե ովքեր են հայերը  Քրիստոնեության մեջ:*
Հիմա աղանդավորության հետ կապված ես իմ տեսակետը հստակ շարադրել եմ լրացուցիչ ասելիք այս ուղղությամբ չունեմ:

Հարգելի Մհեր և Արծիվ սա առաջին հերթին ձեզ է ուղղված :Քրիստոնեությունը Հայ Հավատամքի շարունակությունն է ինձ հետ կարող է չհամաձայնվել Մոնկը ,նրան ես հասկանում եմ դա այլ խնդիր է:Իմ խնդիրը այս թեմայի շրջանակներում մեկն է կիսել ունեցած գիտելիքները ձեզ հետ նրանք կարող է ընդունելի չլինեն տարբեր պատճառներով սակայն այդ իմացությունները շատ կարևոր են մեզ (հայ էթնոսի) համար :
Ով է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը հրեա է նա թե ոչ
Ինչ խնդրական ունի այս հարցը, պարզաաբանեմ հայ Հավատամքը կառուցված է  այլ սկզբունքների հիման վրա նա արտահայտվում է «Է Էության» խորհրդանշանի միջոցով որը տապանաքար հանդիսացավ երջանկահիշատակ Վազգեն Ա ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոսի համար:
Բոլոր Նրանք ովքեր որևէ ժամանակահատվածում վճռական դեր են ունեցել մեր Հավատամքի համար չէին կարող այլ ազգի ներկայացուցիչ լինեին այն պարզ պատճառով որ դուրս կլիներ Էությունից:
Հրեաները շատ լավ հասկանում են այս գլոբալ երևույթը և այդ իսկ պատճառով չեն կարողանում հստակ հայտարարել և հաստատել Հիսուսի ուղղակի հրեա լինելու հանգամանքը:Մենք ի տարբերություն հրեաների տարբեր փաստարկների միջոցով հենվելով հրեական աստվածաբանների և տեսաբանների կատրած եզրակացությունների հիման վրա հստակորեն կարողանում ենք հայտարարել որ Հիսուսը հրեա չէ և չէր էլ կարող լինել:
Մեր էթնոսին ծնկի բերելու հերթական փորձ է կատարվում որը պեք է ստիպի մեզ պահպանել մեր եկեղեցուն և մեր Հավատամքը որի այս օրյա արտահայտողը Քրիստոնեությունն է :

----------

KiLa (04.02.2012)

----------


## Մհեր 78

Հարգելի հայրենակիցներ, ինչու՞ եք իզուր վեճի վերածում այս թեման: Ես այլևս իմաստ չեմ տեսնում այս թեմայով խորանալու, որովհետև Ձեր շատերի համար ավելի բարձր հեղինակությու են ու համոզիչ հայոց պատմությունները, կամ որևէ մի ճանաչված հոգևորականը, քան թե աստվածաշնչային Աստծո խոսքերը: Աստված օրհնի բոլորիդ:

Այժմ մի ուրիշ ուսմունք ասեմ: «Առաքելական եկեղեցին» ուսուցանում է մանկամկրտություն, սակայն մանկամկրտության մասին Աստվածաշնչում ուսուցում չկա..................

----------

Արծիվ (19.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Նախ առաջինը Եկեղեցին դա Աստծո ժողովուրդն է և ոչ թե քարեղեն տաճարները: Եւ երկրորդ, Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը իր առաքյալներին պատվեր տվեց, որ բոլոր ազգերը աշակերտեն ու նրանց մկրտեն Հոր, Որդու և Սուրբ Հոգու անունով և նրանց սովորեցնեն Տիրոջ պատվերները


Սուրբ տաճարների  կառուցումը ընդունված է, առանց  բացառության, աշխարհի բոլոր  կրոնական ուղություններում:Մեկ հարվածով  սխալ հանեցիք ոչ միայն ՀԱԵ-ին,  այլեվ ողջ  աշխարհին: Եկեղեցին  մի վայր է, որտեղ կա  աղոթքի էներգիայի  հզոր կոնցենրացում: Եկեղեցի մտնելով,  մարդիկ պարտավոր են  եկեղեցու պատերից  դուրս թողնել  բոլոր տեսակի բացասական  մտքերը: Եկեղեցի պետք է մտնել մաքրվելու եվ մաքրելու  նպատակով: Եթե եկեղեցի մտնող յուրաքանչյուր  անձ այս ոգով  առաջնորդվի,եկեղեցում դրական էներգիայի կոնցենտրացումը կհասնի այն աստիճանի, որ  հնարավորություն կտա վերականգելու  բազմաթիվ  վատառողջ մարդկանց  վնասված էներգետիկ դաշտը:

----------

KiLa (04.02.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մատթ.6:9-13-ում գրված է, որ Տեր Հիսուսն ասաց. «Արդ դուք այսպես աղոթք արեք.
> Մեր Հայր, որ երկնքումն ես, սուրբ լինի Քո անունը: Գա Քո արքայությունը, լինի Քո կամքը, ինչպես երկնքումն` այնպես էլ երկրի վրա: Մեր ամեն օրվա հացը տուր մեզ այսօր: Եւ թող մեզ մեր պարտքերը, ինչպես մենք էլ թողում ենք մեր պարտականներին: Եւ մի տանիր մեզ փորձության մեջ, այլ ազատիր մեզ չարիցը: Որովհետև Քոնն է թագավորությունը և զորությունը և փառքը հավիտյանս. ամեն»:


Հարգելի Մհեր78, մարդը մտավոր հետամնաց  էակ չէ եվ  ամեն  մանրուքի վերաբերյալ    ցուցումների կարիքը չունի: Շատ հարցերում մարդը  կարող է կողմնորոշվել  հենվելով սեփական տրամաբանության եվ առողջ դատողության  վրա: Հնարավոր է որ դուք ներշնչվել եք եվ ձեր կողմից մեջբերված տողերի  տողատակում ինչ որ թաքնված իմասն եք փնտրում: Անձմաբ ես, հենվում եմ Աստծուց տրված իմ սեփական դատողության վրա, եվ համոզված եմ որ  Սրբերին աղոթելու մեջ ոչ մի կրիմինալ չկա:

----------

KiLa (04.02.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Այժմ մի ուրիշ ուսմունք ասեմ: «Առաքելական եկեղեցին» ուսուցանում է մանկամկրտություն, սակայն մանկամկրտության մասին Աստվածաշնչում ուսուցում չկա..................


Առաքելական եղեկեցում կարող են մկրտվել տարիքով մեծ մարդիկ նույնպես, ոչ մի արգելք չկա։

Եթե ՀԱԵ-ն խորհուդ է տալիս մկրտվել մանուկ հասակում, ապա ճիշտ է անում։ Բացատրե՞մ. Մարդը ծնվում է ադամական մեղքով, որը դուրս է գալիս մկրտվելուց հետո։ Եթե մարդ, ենթադրենք, Աստված չանի, 10 տարեկանում մեռավ, հիմա ո՞նց ա լավ, որ մկրտված մեռնի՞, թե չմկրտված։ Պարզ ա, որ մկրտված, նենց որ փոքր տարիքում մկրտվելը ունի առնվազն մի առավելություն, որը նշեցի։
Պետք չի կույր-կույր, առանց մտածելու նայել, թե իչ ա գրած, ինչ` ոչ։ Ասեմ, որ Աստված մեզ տվել ա մտածող ուղեղ։ Հա գրած չի մանկամկրտության մասին, հետո՞ ինչ։ Կարելի ա ու պետք ա նաեւ առողջ տրամաբանել։

----------

Monk (17.09.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Առաքելական եղեկեցում կարող են մկրտվել տարիքով մեծ մարդիկ նույնպես, ոչ մի արգելք չկա։
> 
> Եթե ՀԱԵ-ն խորհուդ է տալիս մկրտվել մանուկ հասակում, ապա ճիշտ է անում։ Բացատրե՞մ. Մարդը ծնվում է ադամական մեղքով, որը դուրս է գալիս մկրտվելուց հետո։ Եթե մարդ, ենթադրենք, Աստված չանի, 10 տարեկանում մեռավ, հիմա ո՞նց ա լավ, որ մկրտված մեռնի՞, թե չմկրտված։ Պարզ ա, որ մկրտված, նենց որ փոքր տարիքում մկրտվելը ունի առնվազն մի առավելություն, որը նշեցի։
> Պետք չի կույր-կույր, առանց մտածելու նայել, թե իչ ա գրած, ինչ` ոչ։ Ասեմ, որ Աստված մեզ տվել ա մտածող ուղեղ։ Հա գրած չի մանկամկրտության մասին, հետո՞ ինչ։ Կարելի ա ու պետք ա նաեւ առողջ տրամաբանել։


Ճիշտն ասած ես չէի ցանականա, որ իմ փոխարեն իմ ծնողները որոշեին իմ մկրտության հարցը: Ամեն մարդը ինքը պետք է ընտրի իր հավատքը ու ինքնակամ:

----------

"Կարեն" (21.03.2010), sweet (15.08.2010), Արծիվ (19.09.2009), Չամիչ (16.09.2009), Քամի (16.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ճիշտն ասած ես չէի ցանականա, որ իմ փոխարեն իմ ծնողները որոշեին իմ մկրտության հարցը: Ամեն մարդը ինքը պետք է ընտրի իր հավատքը ու ինքնակամ:


*Նախ եւ առաջ* հավատքը խանութում դրված կոշիկ չի, որ մարդ գնա ու ընտրի։

Նույնն ա, ոնց որ ասես, որ ծնողները չպետք ա լեզու սովորացնեն երեխային, պիտի երեխան մեծանա ու ինքը ընտրի` ինչ լեզու ա ուզում։
Մի խոսքով, նման տրամաբանությամբ եթե առաջնորդվենք, կհանգենք այն աբսուրդին, որ երեխան կմեծանա ու դատի կտա ծնողներին, որ ինքը, օրինակի համար` հարուստ ընտանիքում չի ծնվել։

*Եւ երկրորդ*, եթե քեզ ծնողներդ մկրտել են, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ստիպված ես ամբղջ կյանքում լինել քրիստոնյա։ :Cool:

----------

davidus (16.09.2009), KiLa (04.02.2012), Monk (17.09.2009), Moonwalker (04.06.2011)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հարգելի հայրենակիցներ, ինչու՞ եք իզուր վեճի վերածում այս թեման: Ես այլևս իմաստ չեմ տեսնում այս թեմայով խորանալու, որովհետև Ձեր շատերի համար ավելի բարձր հեղինակությու են ու համոզիչ հայոց պատմությունները, կամ որևէ մի ճանաչված հոգևորականը, քան թե աստվածաշնչային Աստծո խոսքերը: Աստված օրհնի բոլորիդ:
> 
> Այժմ մի ուրիշ ուսմունք ասեմ: «Առաքելական եկեղեցին» ուսուցանում է մանկամկրտություն, սակայն մանկամկրտության մասին Աստվածաշնչում ուսուցում չկա..................


Դու լավ չես կարդացել Աբրահմի և Արարչի պայմանավորվածության մասին ,դու մոռացել ես :Դա մկրտություն է որը առ այսօր գործում է:
Իսկ դու զենքերդ այդքան արագ վայր մի դիր ,շարադրիր մտքերտ կարող է մի ռացիոնալ բան գտնենք քո ասածների մեջ:
Մեկ հարց դու կարծում ես ,որ Աստվածաշունչը մարդու կողմից գրված չէ:

----------


## Sandarameth

ես Ամինայի հետ համաձայն եմ..փառք Աստվածներին նրանք ինձ քրիստոնեությունը չեն պարտադրել..և մի մոռացեք, որ Աստվածաշունչը հին գիրք ա..ու հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ իրան մի քանի անգամ խմբագրած. փոխած կլինեն

----------


## Մհեր 78

> Դու լավ չես կարդացել Աբրահմի և Արարչի պայմանավորվածության մասին ,դու մոռացել ես :Դա մկրտություն է որը առ այսօր գործում է:
> Իսկ դու զենքերդ այդքան արագ վայր մի դիր ,շարադրիր մտքերտ կարող է մի ռացիոնալ բան գտնենք քո ասածների մեջ:
> Մեկ հարց դու կարծում ես ,որ Աստվածաշունչը մարդու կողմից գրված չէ:


Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն ու միտքն է մարդկանց բառերով, որն ամփոփված է Ավետարանով: Այն կատարյալ գործ է, որի մեջ շոշափված են մարդու ամեն կարիքներն ու զգացումները: Ուստի դրա վրա որևէ բան ավելացնելն ու դրանից պակասեցնելը արգելված է Աստծո կողմից:

----------

sweet (15.08.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն ու միտքն է *մարդկանց* բառերով


շատ ճիշտ ես, ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑ բառերով... իսկ ինչպես գիտես մարդիկ կատարյալ չեն, հետևապես նրանք չեն կարող ողջ կատարելությամբ հաղորդել ու գրի առնել Աստծո խոսքը...... հետո էլ, ես չեմ հիշում, որ Աստվածաշնչում գրած լինի, որ կանոններով *չ*արգելված գործողությունները հակասում են Աստվածաշնչին և արգելված են....

----------


## Մհեր 78

> Առաքելական եղեկեցում կարող են մկրտվել տարիքով մեծ մարդիկ նույնպես, ոչ մի արգելք չկա։
> 
> Եթե ՀԱԵ-ն խորհուդ է տալիս մկրտվել մանուկ հասակում, ապա ճիշտ է անում։ Բացատրե՞մ. Մարդը ծնվում է ադամական մեղքով, որը դուրս է գալիս մկրտվելուց հետո։ Եթե մարդ, ենթադրենք, Աստված չանի, 10 տարեկանում մեռավ, հիմա ո՞նց ա լավ, որ մկրտված մեռնի՞, թե չմկրտված։ Պարզ ա, որ մկրտված, նենց որ փոքր տարիքում մկրտվելը ունի առնվազն մի առավելություն, որը նշեցի։
> Պետք չի կույր-կույր, առանց մտածելու նայել, թե իչ ա գրած, ինչ` ոչ։ Ասեմ, որ Աստված մեզ տվել ա մտածող ուղեղ։ Հա գրած չի մանկամկրտության մասին, հետո՞ ինչ։ Կարելի ա ու պետք ա նաեւ առողջ տրամաբանել։


Տեր Հիսուսն իր առաքյալներին ասաց. «Ուրեմն գնացեք բոլոր ազգերը աշակերտեցեք, նրանց մկրտելով Հոր, Որդու և Սուրբ Հոգու անունով: Նրանց սովորեցնելով, որ ամեն ինչ որ ձեզ պատվիրեցի` պահեն...»:
Անչափահաս երեխան, որը դեռ ինքնագիտակցություն չունի, չի կարող իր հասկացողությամբ ընտրություն անի, կամ որոշում կայացնի Տեր Հիսուսին աշակերտ լինելու և հնազանդությամբ Նրան հետևելու: Սակայն մկրտությունը մեծերի (չափահասների) համար է, որոնք Տիրոջ Ավետարանի խոսքը երբ լսում են, կարող են իրենց հասկացողությամբ, գիտակցաբար որոշում կայացնեն, որ պետք է հավատան ու հետևեն Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին, որպես Նրա հնազանդ աշակերտներ:

Իսկ ադամական մեղքից ազատվելու համար, մարդը ոչ թե պետք է ջրով մկրտվի, որ ազատվի, այլ պետք է հավատա Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի խաչի գործին, որովհետև Տեր Հիսուսը մեր հին մարդը (մեղանչական բնությունը) խաչը հանեց, որ մեղքի մարմինը խափանվի, որ այլևս չծառայենք մեղքին: Հռոմ.6:6;

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Եթե մարդ, ենթադրենք, Աստված չանի, 10 տարեկանում մեռավ, հիմա ո՞նց ա լավ, որ մկրտված մեռնի՞, թե չմկրտված։


երեխան պետք չունի մկրտվելու.քանի որ Հիսուսն ինքն ասաց.. որ երկնքի արքայությունը մանուկներինն է։

----------

Արծիվ (19.09.2009), Մհեր 78 (17.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Տեր Հիսուսն իր առաքյալներին ասաց. «Ուրեմն գնացեք բոլոր ազգերը աշակերտեցեք, նրանց մկրտելով Հոր, Որդու և Սուրբ Հոգու անունով: Նրանց սովորեցնելով, որ ամեն ինչ որ ձեզ պատվիրեցի` պահեն...»:
> Անչափահաս երեխան, որը դեռ ինքնագիտակցություն չունի, չի կարող իր հասկացողությամբ ընտրություն անի, կամ որոշում կայացնի Տեր Հիսուսին աշակերտ լինելու և հնազանդությամբ Նրան հետևելու: Սակայն մկրտությունը մեծերի (չափահասների) համար է, որոնք Տիրոջ Ավետարանի խոսքը երբ լսում են, կարող են իրենց հասկացողությամբ, գիտակցաբար որոշում կայացնեն, որ պետք է հավատան ու հետևեն Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին, որպես Նրա հնազանդ աշակերտներ:
> 
> Իսկ ադամական մեղքից ազատվելու համար, մարդը ոչ թե պետք է ջրով մկրտվի, որ ազատվի, այլ պետք է հավատա Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի խաչի գործին, որովհետև Տեր Հիսուսը մեր հին մարդը (մեղանչական բնությունը) խաչը հանեց, որ մեղքի մարմինը խափանվի, որ այլևս չծառայենք մեղքին: Հռոմ.6:6;


Հարքելի Մհեր 78 քեզ հետ ասա խնդրեմ որ կրոնական ուղղության կրողնես ,քո գրածներց հասկանում եմ որ ներկայացնում ես «Ավետարանչական» ուղղությունը:
Եթե այդպես չէ ուշիր և ներկայացրու քո ուղղությունը հավատամքի մեջ դա ինձ պետք է հետագա մեր երկխոսության համար:
Իմա Հիսուսը մկրտվեց ջրի մեջ Հովհանեսի կողմից ,դու մերժում ես Հիսուսի մկրտությունը?

----------


## Second Chance

> *Նախ եւ առաջ* հավատքը խանութում դրված կոշիկ չի, որ մարդ գնա ու ընտրի։
> 
> Նույնն ա, ոնց որ ասես, որ ծնողները չպետք ա լեզու սովորացնեն երեխային, պիտի երեխան մեծանա ու ինքը ընտրի` ինչ լեզու ա ուզում։
> Մի խոսքով, նման տրամաբանությամբ եթե առաջնորդվենք, կհանգենք այն աբսուրդին, որ երեխան կմեծանա ու դատի կտա ծնողներին, որ ինքը, օրինակի համար` հարուստ ընտանիքում չի ծնվել։
> 
> *Եւ երկրորդ*, *եթե քեզ ծնողներդ մկրտել են, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ստիպված ես ամբղջ կյանքում լինել քրիստոնյա*։


Ախր ոնց կարելի լեզուն ու հավատքը համեմատել :Smile:  : 
2րդ -ի վերաբերյքալ   լավ էլ բա ո՞րն է մկրտվելու իմաստը:  
Եթե երեխան չմկրտված մահանա, դու ի՞նչ կարծում ես պետք է դժոխք գնա: Կամ ենթադրենք մեկը արդեն 70 տարեկան է մկրտված չէ մահամերձ է, ապաշխարհում է զղջում է մեղքերի համար, բայց չի հասցնում մկրտվել և մահանում է ի՞նչ պետք է դժոխք գնա:
Մկրտությունը դա մի ակտ է պարզապես որ դու անում ես խորապես ընդունելով այն ճշմարտությունը, որ դու այլևս Աստծուն ես պատկանում:  Այսինքն կարևորը հենց քո գիտակցությունն է իսկ ակտը ինքին առանց գիտակցության արժեք չունի:

----------

sweet (15.08.2010), Արծիվ (22.09.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

> Հարքելի Մհեր 78 քեզ հետ ասա խնդրեմ որ կրոնական ուղղության կրողնես ,քո գրածներց հասկանում եմ որ ներկայացնում ես «Ավետարանչական» ուղղությունը:
> Եթե այդպես չէ ուշիր և ներկայացրու քո ուղղությունը հավատամքի մեջ դա ինձ պետք է հետագա մեր երկխոսության համար:
> Իմա Հիսուսը մկրտվեց ջրի մեջ Հովհանեսի կողմից ,դու մերժում ես Հիսուսի մկրտությունը?


Ես ներկայացնում եմ «Հիսուս Քրիստոսին Հավատացողների Եկեղեցի»-ն:
Իսկ Տեր Հիսուսի մկրտությունը այս թեմայի հետ կապ չունի, որովհետև Տերը չէր ապաշխարում ու մկրտվում, այլ Նա Հովհաննես Մկրտչին ասաց, «Թույլ տուր որ ամեն արդարություն կատարվի...»:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ես ներկայացնում եմ «Հիսուս Քրիստոսին Հավատացողների Եկեղեցի»-ն:
> Իսկ Տեր Հիսուսի մկրտությունը այս թեմայի հետ կապ չունի, որովհետև Տերը չէր ապաշխարում ու մկրտվում, այլ Նա Հովհաննես Մկրտչին ասաց, «Թույլ տուր որ ամեն արդարություն կատարվի...»:


Կարծում եմ որ ազնվաբար պատասխանեցիր,քննարկվող թեմաները իրար հետ շաղկապված են ,մի քիչ ներկայացրու քրիստոնեական եկեղեցու այդ թևը ինչի հետ համաձայն չէ հատկապես ինչն է մերժելի ինչ է առաջարկում:
Դատելով այդ ճյուղի անունից կարելի է ասել որ նա հրաժարվում է Հին Կտակարանից նաև Նոր Կտակարանի որոշ դրույթներից որոնք ձևավորվեցին Տիեզերական ժողովների ժամանակ:
Հայտնի պետք է լինի որ Տիեզերական ժողովներից շեղվելը համարվում է աղանդա վորություն :

----------


## Monk

> Այժմ մի ուրիշ ուսմունք ասեմ: «Առաքելական եկեղեցին» ուսուցանում է մանկամկրտություն, սակայն մանկամկրտության մասին Աստվածաշնչում ուսուցում չկա..................


Ռամշտայնը բավականին դիպուկ դիտարկուներ է արել այս հարցի շուրջ: Ինչ վերաբերում է Աստվածաշնչին. իսկ ինչ կասեք այն փաստի շուրջ, որ Սուրբ Գիրքը խոսում է ամբողջ ընտանիքներով մկրտվելու մասին? Միգուցե Սուրբ Գիրքը մոռանում է նշել <ամբողջ ընտանիքով, բացի մանուկներից> արտահայտությունը?




> երեխան պետք չունի մկրտվելու.քանի որ Հիսուսն ինքն ասաց.. որ երկնքի արքայությունը մանուկներինն է։


Դրանից էլ ենթադրենք, որ մեծերի տեղն էլ դժոխքն է? Կտրուկ
ջան, չեմ կարծում, որ չգիտես, թե Քրիստոս դրանով ինչ ի նկատի ունի:  :Wink:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ձեր կողմից մեջբերած տողերում սրբերին աղոթելու  հետ կապված ոչ մի արգելք չնկատեցի:


Դե ես հենց դա էլ ուզում էի ասել որ աղոթքը պետք է մի միայն ուղղված լինի դեպի Աստված Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի անունով:

----------


## Արծիվ

Եկեղեցին դա Աստծո ժողովուրդն է այլ ոչ թե քարե մի շինություն պատի տակ նստած մոմ ծախողներով, բինգո խաղացողներով կամ էլ այլ բիզնեսով զբաղվողներով:

----------

Մհեր 78 (21.09.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Առաքելական եղեկեցում կարող են մկրտվել տարիքով մեծ մարդիկ նույնպես, ոչ մի արգելք չկա։
> 
> Եթե ՀԱԵ-ն խորհուդ է տալիս մկրտվել մանուկ հասակում, ապա ճիշտ է անում։ Բացատրե՞մ. Մարդը ծնվում է ադամական մեղքով, որը դուրս է գալիս մկրտվելուց հետո։ Եթե մարդ, ենթադրենք, Աստված չանի, 10 տարեկանում մեռավ, հիմա ո՞նց ա լավ, որ մկրտված մեռնի՞, թե չմկրտված։ Պարզ ա, որ մկրտված, նենց որ փոքր տարիքում մկրտվելը ունի առնվազն մի առավելություն, որը նշեցի։
> Պետք չի կույր-կույր, առանց մտածելու նայել, թե իչ ա գրած, ինչ` ոչ։ Ասեմ, որ Աստված մեզ տվել ա մտածող ուղեղ։ Հա գրած չի մանկամկրտության մասին, հետո՞ ինչ։ Կարելի ա ու պետք ա նաեւ առողջ տրամաբանել։


Դու ճիշտ ես նկատել բայց ես կարծում եմ միտքը այն է որ մարդ պետք է հասուն ուղեղ ունենա և հասկանա թե ինչու է մկրտվում և եթե դա չանի ինչ կլինի իր հետ և իզուր չի դրա լավագույն օրինակը երբ Հիսուս մկրտվեց երեսուն տարեկան հասակում:

----------

sweet (15.08.2010)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Դրանից էլ ենթադրենք, որ մեծերի տեղն էլ դժոխքն է?


Մոնք ջան.ոչ թէ մեծերի.այլ ով իրեն մեծ է կարծում։

----------

Արծիվ (19.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Եկեղեցին դա Աստծո ժողովուրդն է այլ ոչ թե քարե մի շինություն պատի տակ նստած մոմ ծախողներով, բինգո խաղացողներով կամ էլ այլ բիզնեսով զբաղվողներով:


Եկեղեցին այն է որը կառուցված է նյութից մի դեմպքում հոգեղեն  ստեղծված Աստծու կողմից մյուս  դեպում նյութեղեն ստեղծված մարդու կողմից:Եկեղեցին մարդու և Աստծո հավերժական կապի և մեղսական մարդու նյութական մտածողության արտահայտիչն է:

----------


## Մհեր 78

> Եկեղեցին այն է որը կառուցված է նյութից մի դեմպքում հոգեղեն  ստեղծված Աստծու կողմից մյուս  դեպում նյութեղեն ստեղծված մարդու կողմից:Եկեղեցին մարդու և Աստծո հավերժական կապի և մեղսական մարդու նյութական մտածողության արտահայտիչն է:


Եկեղեցին Հիսուս Քրիստոսին դարձած հավատացողների միաբան ժողովքն է` կանչված և առանձնացված Աստծո համար` նրա գլխավոր նպատակին հասնելու` Հիսուս Քրիստոսին նմանվելու:
Եւ ամեն դարերում եկեղեցին պետք է Արքայության Ավետարանը քարոզի և ուսուցանի (առանց ավելացնելու և պակասեցնելու), կատարի մկրտություն` Հոր, Որդու և Սուրբ Հոգու անունով և Տերունական ընթրիք:

----------

Արծիվ (26.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *քանի որ Աստուած այնքան սիրեց աշխարհը, որ մինչեւ իսկ իր միածին Որդուն տուեց, որպէսզի, ով նրան հաւատում է, չկորչի, այլ ընդունի յաւիտենական կեանքը. Որովհետեւ Աստուած իր Որդուն չուղարկեց աշխարհ, որ դատապարտի աշխարհը, այլ՝ որպէսզի աշխարհը նրանով փրկուի։ Ով նրան հաւատում է, չպիտի դատապարտուի, եւ ով նրան չի հաւատում, արդէն իսկ դատապարտուած է, քանի որ Աստծու միածին Որդու անուանը չհաւատաց։*


Փաստորեն, մահմեդականները և մնացած ոչ քրիստոնյաները դատապարտված են:




> Բայց մենք բոլորս էլ գիտենք որ Հիսուս Քրիստոս խաչը ելավ և մահացավ մեր մեղքերի համար ու երրորդ օրը հարություն առավ մեզ արդարացնելու համար ու եթե մեկը դեմ է Աստվածաշնչին ու ասում է թե դա սուտ է ու *շարունակում է որևէ եկեղեցի գնալ (ձևական ) ու չի ընդունում Աստվածաշնչի խորհուրդները ապա ինքսզինքյան այդ մադը տվյալ պարագայում դառնում է աղանդավոր:* Միթե՞ կարելի է եկեղեցի գնալ մոմվառել ծեսեր կատարել ու Հիսւոս Քրիստոսին չնդունել, ես կասեմ որ դա բացառվում է քանի որ նրանով է ամեն ինչ ամեն բան ինչ որ եղել է ու ինչ որ լինելու է:


Բոլորդ էլ գիտեք հա՞ :Shok:  Եվ որտե՞ղ եք այդ ամենը տեսել, կամ որտեղի՞ց գիտեք: Աստվածաշնչի՞ց: Շուտով ես էլ իմ կողմից մի Աստղաշունչ կգրեմ:
Մնում էր ինձ աղանդավոր հանեին :Shok:  Հա, ես գնում եմ եկեղեցի, բայց չեմ ընդունում Աստվածաշնչի շատ դրույթներ, հետո՞: Ինչո՞վ եք ապացուցում, որ աղանդավոր եմ: Ճիշտ են ասում էլի. էնքան են շատացել աղանդավորները մեր մեջ, որ ՀԱԵ հետևորդներին են կոչում աղանդավոր:




> Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ապացույցներ ես պատրաստվում բերլ: Բայց ես վստահ եմ, որ քո ապացույցները աստվածաշնչային չեն: Ուշադրություն դարձրե՜ք, աստվածաշնչային մարգարեներն ու սուրբերը աղոթում էին միմիայն Աստծուն և սովորեցնում էին մարդկանց աղոթել միմիայն Աստծուն:
> Եւ ընդհանրապես ինձ համար, նաև բոլոր ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյաների համար հեղինակավոր և համոզիչ ապացույցները պետք է լինեն աստվածաշնչային Աստծո խոսքերը:


Եթե հիմա վերցնենք ու Աստվածաշունչը մի հատ էլ խմբագրենք, էլի քո համար հեղինակավոր ու համոզիչ կլինի՞: Դու տեսել ե՞ս այն տեսագրությունը, որտեղ Աստված թելադրում է մարդուն Աստվածաշնչի տեքստը:




> Նախ առաջինը Եկեղեցին դա Աստծո ժողովուրդն է և ոչ թե քարեղեն տաճարները:


Փաստորեն, ձեր եկեղեցու գործունեությունը ուղղված է ՀԱԵ-ու դեմ: Մհեր, իսկ ձեր եկեղեցին ի՞նչ է: Դուք որտե՞ղ եք հավաքվում՝ ինչ-որ ծեսերի համար: Ինչ-որ քարեղեն շինության մեջ չէ՞: Թե դրանից խուսափելու համար ձերը փայտաշեն է:




> զարմանոմ եմ, թե ոնց այս թեման դեռ չեն փակել..... սրբապղծության ա նմանվում


Բայց ինչու՞ փակեն: Բոլորս էլ ազատ ենք՝ մեր մտքերը արտահայտելու հարցում:

----------

Sandarameth (21.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ի՞նչ սկզբունքով է այս հերթականությունը:


Հարցրել էիր այս հերթականության մասին
*Հայկ և Բել, Սասնա ծռեր, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ, Վարդանանք,Պապ թագավոր, երջանկահիշատակ Վազգեն Ա* (հիշել կարելի է շատերին, բայց մեր կարծիքով նշվածները հիմնասյուներ են):Է-Էության» ճիշտ ընկալումը կապված է նշված հնարավորություն հետ հտևյալ տրամաբանությամբ :
Հայկը որպես նախահյր ի սկզբան է ժառանգական կրողն էր արևապաշտական դիցամտածողության:Հաղթելով Բելին նա հաստատեց իր ժառանգական Առաքյալ լինելու իրավունքը:Սասնա Ծռերի մեջ այդ իրավունքը վերահաստատում է Դավիթը,Գրիքոր Լուսավորիչը մեր համար այդ ճակատագրական պատմական ժամանակահատվածում հասկանալով ժառանգական Առաքելականության հիմնախնդիրը կարողացավ այդ նոր գաղափարախոսության մեջ տեսնել այն միջուկը որը հարիր է մեզ և դրոշակը իր ձեռքը վերցրեց,Վարդանանք կարողացան ընկալել հարցի բուն էությունը և գնալով ինքնազոհաբերության պաշտպանեցին ժառանգական Առաքելականությունը,Պապ թագավորը կատարեց անհնարինը Հայտարարեց Հայ Հավատամքը Առաքելական, երջանկա հիշատակ Վազգեն Ա Հայոց Հայրապետը ավարտուն տեսքի բերեց մեր Հավաամքի հիմնասյունը և դրեց նրան կենտրոնում *«Է Էությունը »*հռչակելով Է Էության Առաքելությունը և նրա անսասանությունը մեր էթնո մտածողության մեջ ,զգուշաբար երկրորդական պլան մղելով Սուրբ Երորդության Քրիստոնեական կենտրոնական գաղափարը:
Սա հնարավորինս հակիրճ շարադրանք է պատկերացում կազմելու համար :

----------

Ambrosine (23.09.2009), KiLa (04.02.2012), ranchpar (26.09.2009)

----------


## Qristonya

Ոմանք հարցնում են, թե ինչու չի կարելի աղոթել սուրբերին, և ինչու? միայն Աստծուն: Նախ տիեզերքի Թագավորը` Աստված ինքն է միայն 1. ամենուրեք եղողը, և միայն ինքը կարող է ամենքին լսել և պատասխանել, ինչպես նաև, 2. միայն ինքն է սիրտ ու երիկամունք քննողը, որ կարող է զգալ քո կարիքը իրականում և պատասխանել ամբողջովին ճիշտ (ճիշտ դեղը տալ) 3. Նա ինքն է միայն այն խոստումի տերը, որ աղոթք կլսի և կպատասխանի, ուրիշ որևե մեկը այս խոստումը չի տվել և պատասխանատու էլ չէ, որ կատարի- ոչ Տիրոջ մայր Մարիամը, ոչ Պետրոսը, ոչ ս.Սարգիսը և ոչ էլ որևե մեկը: 
4. Տիեզերքի հավիտենական և ամենագետ Թագավորը ինքն է որոշել Իր թագավորական Օրեքոներն ու կանոննոերը, մահկանացուներին չի տրված ճանապարհներ որոշել դեպի Աստված և հավիտենություն: Մեր հաջողություն նրանում է, որ կարողանանք ամենագետի միտքը հասկանալ և Նրա կամքի մեջ մնալ: Նա քո Աստվածն է, ուրիշը չկա, չնայած դրան, որ դարերի մեջ շատերն են կամեցել սեփականատիրական իրավունքներ ունենալ քեզ վրա: Նրանք մեռան, քեզ հետ չեն, միայն արդար և իրավունքի Աստված է քեզ հետ, նայելով քո թույլտվուէյանն ու իրավունքին, որպեսզի քեզ փրկի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարցրել էիր այս հերթականության մասին
> *Հայկ և Բել, Սասնա ծռեր, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ, Վարդանանք,Պապ թագավոր, երջանկահիշատակ Վազգեն Ա* (հիշել կարելի է շատերին, բայց մեր կարծիքով նշվածները հիմնասյուներ են):Է-Էության» ճիշտ ընկալումը կապված է նշված հնարավորություն հետ հտևյալ տրամաբանությամբ :
> Հայկը որպես նախահյր ի սկզբան է ժառանգական կրողն էր արևապաշտական դիցամտածողության:Հաղթելով Բելին նա հաստատեց իր ժառանգական Առաքյալ լինելու իրավունքը:Սասնա Ծռերի մեջ այդ իրավունքը վերահաստատում է Դավիթը,Գրիքոր Լուսավորիչը մեր համար այդ ճակատագրական պատմական ժամանակահատվածում հասկանալով ժառանգական Առաքելականության հիմնախնդիրը կարողացավ այդ նոր գաղափարախոսության մեջ տեսնել այն միջուկը որը հարիր է մեզ և դրոշակը իր ձեռքը վերցրեց,Վարդանանք կարողացան ընկալել հարցի բուն էությունը և գնալով ինքնազոհաբերության պաշտպանեցին ժառանգական Առաքելականությունը,Պապ թագավորը կատարեց անհնարինը Հայտարարեց Հայ Հավատամքը Առաքելական, երջանկա հիշատակ Վազգեն Ա Հայոց Հայրապետը ավարտուն տեսքի բերեց մեր Հավաամքի հիմնասյունը և դրեց նրան կենտրոնում *«Է Էությունը »*հռչակելով Է Էության Առաքելությունը և նրա անսասանությունը մեր էթնո մտածողության մեջ ,զգուշաբար երկրորդական պլան մղելով Սուրբ Երորդության Քրիստոնեական կենտրոնական գաղափարը:
> Սա հնարավորինս հակիրճ շարադրանք է պատկերացում կազմելու համար :


Իրոք որ շատ հակիրճ շարադրանք է :Think:  Ամեն դեպքում քո միտքը հասկանում եմ, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր էր հերթականության իմաստը, որովհետև ժամանակագրական առումով հերթականությունը ճիշտ չէ:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Իրոք որ շատ հակիրճ շարադրանք է Ամեն դեպքում քո միտքը հասկանում եմ, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր էր հերթականության իմաստը, որովհետև ժամանակագրական առումով հերթականությունը ճիշտ չէ:


Հավանաբար նկատի ունես «Սասնա Ծռերը» կարող եմ հանգստացնել քեզ հերթկանությունը խիստ հաջորդական  է:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հավանաբար նկատի ունես «Սասնա Ծռերը» կարող եմ հանգստացնել քեզ հերթկանությունը խիստ հաջորդական  է:


Միայն Սասնա ծռերը նկատի չունեմ. ես Սասնա ծռերը դիտարկում եմ որպես մեր ազգի հավաքական պայքարը, այն ցույց է տալիս մեր պայքարը տարբեր զավթիչների դեմ, որոնք անձնավորված են. Չմշկիկ խաթումը մարմնավորում է Բյուզանդիան, Մըսրա-Մելիքի դեմ պայքարը Արաբական խալիֆայության դեմ պայքարն է /մալիք արաբերեն նշ. է թագավոր, ինչ-որ բանի տեր, իսկ Մըսըր թուրքերեն Եգիպտոսն է/, Բաբըֆռանգին Հռոմի պապն է, այսինքն՝ ցույց է տալիս ունիթորության դեմ պայքարը... ստացվում է, որ քո նշած մյուս անունների կարիքը այդքան էլ չկա, քանի որ մեր էպոսը ամեն ինչ ասում է:

Բայց եթե Սասնա ծռերին էլ հանգիստ թողնենք, Վարդանանքն է աչքիս առաջ գալիս. ախր Պապ թագավորից հետո է եղել :Think:  :

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Միայն Սասնա ծռերը նկատի չունեմ. ես Սասնա ծռերը դիտարկում եմ որպես մեր ազգի հավաքական պայքարը, այն ցույց է տալիս մեր պայքարը տարբեր զավթիչների դեմ, որոնք անձնավորված են. Չմշկիկ խաթումը մարմնավորում է Բյուզանդիան, Մըսրա-Մելիքի դեմ պայքարը Արաբական խալիֆայության դեմ պայքարն է /մալիք արաբերեն նշ. է թագավոր, ինչ-որ բանի տեր, իսկ Մըսըր թուրքերեն Եգիպտոսն է/, Բաբըֆռանգին Հռոմի պապն է, այսինքն՝ ցույց է տալիս ունիթորության դեմ պայքարը... ստացվում է, որ քո նշած մյուս անունների կարիքը այդքան էլ չկա, քանի որ մեր էպոսը ամեն ինչ ասում է:
> 
> Բայց եթե Սասնա ծռերին էլ հանգիստ թողնենք, Վարդանանքն է աչքիս առաջ գալիս. ախր Պապ թագավորից հետո է եղել :


Ավարայրի ճակատամարտ  Վարդանանք 451 թ.։ 

Պապ թագավորի հրամանով, 506 թ. Դվինի եկեղեցական ժողովի որոշմամբ, Հայաստանյաց Առաքելական եկեղեցին բաժանվեց Քաղկեդոնի «տիեզերական» կոչեցյալ եկեղեցուց և հռչակվեց որպես ինքնուրույն ազգային եկեղեցի:

----------


## Մհեր 78

> Փաստորեն, մահմեդականները և մնացած ոչ քրիստոնյաները դատապարտված են:
> 
> 
> 
> Բոլորդ էլ գիտեք հա՞ Եվ որտե՞ղ եք այդ ամենը տեսել, կամ որտեղի՞ց գիտեք: Աստվածաշնչի՞ց: Շուտով ես էլ իմ կողմից մի Աստղաշունչ կգրեմ:
> Մնում էր ինձ աղանդավոր հանեին Հա, ես գնում եմ եկեղեցի, բայց չեմ ընդունում Աստվածաշնչի շատ դրույթներ, հետո՞: Ինչո՞վ եք ապացուցում, որ աղանդավոր եմ: Ճիշտ են ասում էլի. էնքան են շատացել աղանդավորները մեր մեջ, որ ՀԱԵ հետևորդներին են կոչում աղանդավոր:
> 
> 
> Եթե հիմա վերցնենք ու Աստվածաշունչը մի հատ էլ խմբագրենք, էլի քո համար հեղինակավոր ու համոզիչ կլինի՞: Դու տեսել ե՞ս այն տեսագրությունը, որտեղ Աստված թելադրում է մարդուն Աստվածաշնչի տեքստը:
> ...


Նախ Աստղ ջան, Դու Քո փրկության մասին մտածի, իսկ մահմեդականների և ոչ քրիստոնյաների հետ գործ չունես:

Ես իմ կյանքում համոզվել եմ և հավատում եմ, որ Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն ու միտքն է: Բայցի այս, ծանոթանալով Աստվածաշնչի ընդհանուր գաղափարին, հասկացողություններին, օրենքներին, դատաստաններին, ապագայի համար նախատեսված ծրագրերին, անցյալում և ներկայում կատարված և կատարվող դեպքերի համընկմանը` գրվածքի հետ, համոզվում ենք, որ Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն ու միտքն է: Նաև Աստվածաշնչի ուսուցումներին հետևողները կճանաչեն իրենց Արարիչ Աստծուն, չեն մոլորվի ճշմարտությունից, Տեր Հիսուսին հավատալով կունենան հավիտենական կյանք և մեղքերի թողություն, խրատվելով և կրթվելով կաճեն դեպի կատարելություն: Իսկ եթե հանկարծ հաջողվի Քո «Աստղաշունչը» գրես, դա երբեք այսքան գործ չի անի: Զգուշացի՜ր, որ Աստծո դեմ չապստամբես ու Քո վրա չարիք բերես:

Մեր պայքարը չար Սատանայի ու չարիքի դեմ է: Կներես, բայց ես դեմ չեմ քարեղեն շինություններում հավաքվելուն: Իմ ասածը սա է, որ քարեղեն շինությունները եկեղեցի չեն կոչվում, այլ եկեղեցին դա Աստծուն հավատացողների ժողովքն է, որ հավաքվում է քարեղեն կամ այլ շինություններում:

----------

Արծիվ (26.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ավարայրի ճակատամարտ  Վարդանանք 451 թ.։ 
> 
> Պապ թագավորի հրամանով, 506 թ. Դվինի եկեղեցական ժողովի որոշմամբ, Հայաստանյաց Առաքելական եկեղեցին բաժանվեց Քաղկեդոնի «տիեզերական» կոչեցյալ եկեղեցուց և հռչակվեց որպես ինքնուրույն ազգային եկեղեցի:


Մեղապարտ :Think: 
Կներես, բայց Պապ թագավորը 368 /370 - 374թթ., Արշակունյաց արքայատոհմը անկում ապրես 428թ.: 506 թ. Պապ թագավորի հրամանո՞վ :Shok:  և այն էլ այն դեպքում, երբ էդ խեղճ մարդուն նզովում էին հոգևորականները՞ :Think: 

Մեղապարտ ջան, սա քո տեսակետն է՞, թե ինչ-որ գրականություն կա այս ամենի հետ կապված  :Think: :

----------

Մեղապարտ (24.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մեղապարտ
> Կներես, բայց Պապ թագավորը 368 /370 - 374թթ., Արշակունյաց արքայատոհմը անկում ապրես 428թ.: 506 թ. Պապ թագավորի հրամանո՞վ և այն էլ այն դեպքում, երբ էդ խեղճ մարդուն նզովում էին հոգևորականները՞
> 
> Մեղապարտ ջան, սա քո տեսակետն է՞, թե ինչ-որ գրականություն կա այս ամենի հետ կապված :


Հարցը ուղղենք Մոնկին և Լիոնին ճշտելոէ համար իմ ներկայացրածը  506 թվականին մեր եկեղեցին առանձնացավ քաղկեդոնական եկեղեցուց :Ես չեմ սխալվում բայց կասկած առաջանալու դեպքում ճշտումը լավ բան է:

----------


## ranchpar

Հայ  Առաքելական  եկեղեցին  աղանդավոր  չէ: Առաջին  նախապայմանը,որ  այն  պետական  կրոն  է.....
Հիրվի,  մենք  այն  ազգերից  են,որ  մինչև  հիմա  հեթանոսություն  ու  արեվապաշտություն  ենք  կրում  մեջներս...դա  խոսում  է  հայ  արաքելական  բազմաթիվ  ոչ  քրիստոնեական  տոների  ու  ծիսակարգերի  մասին....Առաքելական  եկեղեցին  կարողացավ   բազմաթիվ  ճակատագրական  պատերազմներ  իմ  բարրորություն  մեզ  ավարտեցնել  որովհետև՝
1.այդ  կրոնը  դավանողները  հայերն    են
2. այդ  կրոնի  համար  301 թվականից  հետո   ահռելի  մշակույթ  ստեղծեց(եկեղեցիներ,դամբարաններ,խաչքարեր)
3.այդ  ժողովրդի  գեների  մեջ  օտարին  չձուլվելու  բաոբաբն  էր  արմատացած....
4.իսկ  մինչև  301 թվականը  ստեղծված   տիեզերածին  մշակույթը  հողին  հավասարեցրեց  հենց  ինքը՝Քրիստոնեությունը...
5.ու  հիմա  արիստոնեությամբ  աշխարհ  կառավարողները  տեսնում  են  որ  աըս  ժողովրդին  հնարավոր  չէ  անգամ  Քրիստոնեությամբ փոխել՝փորձում  են  այլ  ազգակործան  միջոցների......

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մեղապարտ
> Կներես, բայց Պապ թագավորը 368 /370 - 374թթ., Արշակունյաց արքայատոհմը անկում ապրես 428թ.: 506 թ. Պապ թագավորի հրամանո՞վ և այն էլ այն դեպքում, երբ էդ խեղճ մարդուն նզովում էին հոգևորականները՞
> 
> Մեղապարտ ջան, սա քո տեսակետն է՞, թե ինչ-որ գրականություն կա այս ամենի հետ կապված :


Աստղ ջան ամբողջ շիլա փլավը ես եմ եփել ,մտքի շարադրական սխալ կա  և անունների հերթականության:
Պետք է լիներ Պապ թագավոր հետո Վարդանանք սա առաջինը երկրորդը  պեք է ձևակերպեի այլ կերպ այսինքն «նախ Պապ թագավորի ժամանակ նրա հրամանով , ապա 506 թ. Դվինի եկեղեցական » շարունակությունը  նույնը:
Նորից շնորհակալություն ,Մեղապարտ եմ ներող կլինես:

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հայ  Առաքելական  եկեղեցին  աղանդավոր  չէ: Առաջին  նախապայմանը,որ  այն  պետական  կրոն  է.....


Քրիստոնեությունը պետական կրոն չէ, չի էլ կարող լինել, քանի որ ՀՀ-ն աշխարհիկ պետություն է  :Smile: :
/Ծանոթացիր Սահմանադրության հոդված 8.1-ի հետ/

----------


## Sandarameth

> մինչև հիմա հեթանոսություն ու արեվապաշտություն ենք կրում մեջներս


ճիշտ ա..համաձայն եմ




> 2. այդ կրոնի համար 301 թվականից հետո ահռելի մշակույթ ստեղծեց(եկեղեցիներ,դամբարաններ,խաչքարեր)


բայց մի մոռացի որ ավելի ահռելի մշակույթ ոչնչացրեց, որը ապրում էր և զանրգանում էր մի քանի հազարամյակներ շարունակ




> 4.իսկ մինչև 301 թվականը ստեղծված տիեզերածին մշակույթը հողին հավասարեցրեց հենց ինքը՝Քրիստոնեությունը...


ճիշտ ա..էտ էի ասում :Smile:

----------

ranchpar (26.09.2009)

----------


## razmik21

> Ոմանք հարցնում են, թե ինչու չի կարելի աղոթել սուրբերին, և ինչու? միայն Աստծուն: Նախ տիեզերքի Թագավորը` Աստված ինքն է միայն 1. ամենուրեք եղողը, և միայն ինքը կարող է ամենքին լսել և պատասխանել, ինչպես նաև, 2. միայն ինքն է սիրտ ու երիկամունք քննողը, որ կարող է զգալ քո կարիքը իրականում և պատասխանել ամբողջովին ճիշտ (ճիշտ դեղը տալ) 3. Նա ինքն է միայն այն խոստումի տերը, որ աղոթք կլսի և կպատասխանի, ուրիշ որևե մեկը այս խոստումը չի տվել և պատասխանատու էլ չէ, որ կատարի- ոչ Տիրոջ մայր Մարիամը, ոչ Պետրոսը, ոչ ս.Սարգիսը և ոչ էլ որևե մեկը: 
> 4. Տիեզերքի հավիտենական և ամենագետ Թագավորը ինքն է որոշել Իր թագավորական Օրեքոներն ու կանոննոերը, մահկանացուներին չի տրված ճանապարհներ որոշել դեպի Աստված և հավիտենություն: Մեր հաջողություն նրանում է, որ կարողանանք ամենագետի միտքը հասկանալ և Նրա կամքի մեջ մնալ: Նա քո Աստվածն է, ուրիշը չկա, չնայած դրան, որ դարերի մեջ շատերն են կամեցել սեփականատիրական իրավունքներ ունենալ քեզ վրա: Նրանք մեռան, քեզ հետ չեն, միայն արդար և իրավունքի Աստված է քեզ հետ, նայելով քո թույլտվուէյանն ու իրավունքին, որպեսզի քեզ փրկի:


Շատ լավ բացատրություն է: Միանգամայն համաձայն եմ: Կավելացնեի, որ խաչը համբուրելը և նմանատիպ բաները ոչ միայն անօգուտ են այլև անընդունելի Աստծո կողմից:

----------


## ars83

> Ոմանք հարցնում են, թե ինչու չի կարելի աղոթել սուրբերին, և ինչու? միայն Աստծուն: Նախ տիեզերքի Թագավորը` Աստված ինքն է միայն 1. ամենուրեք եղողը, և միայն ինքը կարող է ամենքին լսել և պատասխանել, ինչպես նաև, 2. միայն ինքն է սիրտ ու երիկամունք քննողը, որ կարող է զգալ քո կարիքը իրականում և պատասխանել ամբողջովին ճիշտ (ճիշտ դեղը տալ) 3. Նա ինքն է միայն այն խոստումի տերը, որ աղոթք կլսի և կպատասխանի, ուրիշ որևե մեկը այս խոստումը չի տվել և պատասխանատու էլ չէ, որ կատարի- ոչ Տիրոջ մայր Մարիամը, ոչ Պետրոսը, ոչ ս.Սարգիսը և ոչ էլ որևե մեկը:


Սրբերին ուղղված աղոթքի օրինակ կբերե՞ք, որպեսզի իմանանք, թե ինչ է խնդրվում նրանցից. արդյո՞ք փրկել, մաքրել մեղքերից, թե՞ մի այլ բան:




> Շատ լավ բացատրություն է: Միանգամայն համաձայն եմ: Կավելացնեի, որ խաչը համբուրելը և նմանատիպ բաները ոչ միայն անօգուտ են այլև անընդունելի Աստծո կողմից:


Իսկ Ձեզ հայտնի՞ է, թե ի՞նչ նպատակով եմ մարդիկ խաչը համբուրում, ո՞րն է դրա իմաստը:

----------


## Ambrosine

Հետաքրքիր է, էլի, թե ինչ են հասկանում աղանդ ասելով այն մարդիկ, որոնք կարծում են, թե ՀԱԵ-ն աղանդավոր է:

----------


## Monk

> Հետաքրքիր է, էլի, թե ինչ են հասկանում աղանդ ասելով այն մարդիկ, որոնք կարծում են, թե ՀԱԵ-ն աղանդավոր է:


Մոտավորապես այսպես. «Դե որ ՀԱԵ մեզ աղանդավոր է ասում, դե որ տենց ա, մենք էլ իրեն ենք աղանդավոր համարում: Դե գնացեք»:  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (02.03.2010), Gayl (14.02.2010), My World My Space (13.02.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

Շատ  հետաքրքիր   է,  Պողոս  առաքյալը   աղանդավոր  էր,  թե   ոչ:

----------


## Monk

> Շատ  հետաքրքիր   է,  Պողոս  առաքյալը   աղանդավոր  էր,  թե   ոչ:


Շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչի՛ համար է այս հռետորական հարցը:

----------

յոգի (17.02.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչի՛ համար է այս հռետորական հարցը:


Եթե  գործք   առաքելոց  գրքին   ծանոթ   լինեիք,  հուսով   եմ   պարզ   կլիներ   հարցիս   իմաստը:

----------


## Monk

> Եթե  գործք   առաքելոց  գրքին   ծանոթ   լինեիք,  հուսով   եմ   պարզ   կլիներ   հարցիս   իմաստը:


Պատկերացրեք, որ մի թեթև ծանոթ եմ: Եթե բան կա ասելու, ավելի նախընտրելի է, որ հստակ ասվի, ոչ թե ընկնենք գլուխ կոտրելու և գուշակություններ անելու հետևից, թե Ձեր գրառումների խորքում ինչ խորիմաստություն է անթեղված:

----------

Jarre (24.05.2011), Rammstein (24.02.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Պատկերացրեք, որ մի թեթև ծանոթ եմ: Եթե բան կա ասելու, ավելի նախընտրելի է, որ հստակ ասվի, ոչ թե ընկնենք գլուխ կոտրելու և գուշակություններ անելու հետևից, թե Ձեր գրառումների խորքում ինչ խորիմաստություն է անթեղված:


Հարգելի   Մոնք,  հետաքրքիր  է,  ինչից  է,  իմ   սովորական   հարցին  պատասխանելու   փոխարեն,   դրա   տակ   ինչ-որ   թաքնված   բաներ   եք   փնտրում:
Եթե   հարցի   ծավալը   կապ   ունի   կարող   եմ    ծավալուն   հարց    տամ:   Ինչու՞   էին   կրոնական   առաջնորդները   Պողոսին   համարում    աղանդավոր,  իսկ   Պողոսը   իր   հերթին   նրանց  էր   համարում   աղանդավոր:

----------


## Monk

> Հարգելի   Մոնք,  հետաքրքիր  է,  ինչից  է,  իմ   սովորական   հարցին  պատասխանելու   փոխարեն,   դրա   տակ   ինչ-որ   թաքնված   բաներ   եք   փնտրում:
> Եթե   հարցի   ծավալը   կապ   ունի   կարող   եմ    ծավալուն   հարց    տամ:   Ինչու՞   էին   կրոնական   առաջնորդները   Պողոսին   համարում    աղանդավոր,  իսկ   Պողոսը   իր   հերթին   նրանց  էր   համարում   աղանդավոր:


Վրեժ ջան, ես ոչ մի թաքնված իմաստ էլ չեմ ուզում փնտրել, դրա համար էլ հարցրել եմ՝ ինչի՞ համար է այս *հռետորական* հարցը: Հարցը հռետորական է, քանի որ պարզ է, որ աբսուրդ է Պողոս առաքյալին աղանդավոր համարելը, համաձայն չե՞ք: Ու դրա համար էլ հարց եմ տվել, որպեսզի հասկանանք, թե ի՞նչ կապ ունի դա այս թեմայի հետ: Ու փոխանակ հարցիս պատասխանեք՝ Գործք Առաքելոցի իմ իմացության  վերաբերյալ եք դիտարկումներ անում: Չնայած հիմա կարծես թե պարզ է, թե որ կողմ եք տանում:  :Smile:  Բայց էլի ասում եմ՝ թեմայի հետ կապը ո՞րն է: Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին կրոնական առաջնորդներն են, աղանդներն էլ՝ Պողոս առաքյալը, հա՞: Շատ սրամիտ է:  :Wink:

----------

Gayl (01.03.2010), Արծիվ (25.02.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

Մոնք  ջան,  ես   ոչ   փորձում  եմ  և   ոչ   էլ   իրավունք   ունեմ  մեկին   կամ   մյուսին   աղանդավոր   անվանելու,   ուղակի   ուզում   եմ    ասել,  որ   դարերի    ընթացքում   մարդիկ   միշտ   փորձել   են    մեկը      մյուսին    պիտակավորել,   որը  որ   Հիսուսը   երբեք   չի   արել:

----------

Արծիվ (25.02.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Մոնք  ջան,  ես   ոչ   փորձում  եմ  և   ոչ   էլ   իրավունք   ունեմ  մեկին   կամ   մյուսին   աղանդավոր   անվանելու,   ուղակի   ուզում   եմ    ասել,  որ   դարերի    ընթացքում   մարդիկ   միշտ   փորձել   են    մեկը      մյուսին    պիտակավորել,   որը  որ   Հիսուսը   երբեք   չի   արել:


Եթե մի խումբ մարդիկ (որոնք հոգեւորական էլ չեն) գալիս ասում են, թե դուք սխալ եք հավատում, մենք ենք ճիշտը, մեզ լսեք, ապա էդ մարդիկ իմ ուղեղում ինքնըստինքյան դասվում են աղանդավորների շարքին, որովհետեւ Հիսուսը ասել է, որ լսենք հենց իրեն:

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010), Արծիվ (25.02.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Կներես հարցիս համար իսկ դու լսու՞մ ես Հիսուսին կամ եր՞բևէ կատարել ես նրա պատվիրաները  :Smile: 
Հիսուսն ասաց երանի նրան ով լսում և կատարում է իմ պատվիրաները:

----------

Vook (25.02.2010), վրեժ62 (25.02.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Պողոս առաքյալը Աստծո և Հիսուս Քրիստոսի ճշմարիտ հետևորդներից էր և բնականաբար նա աղանդավոր չէր կարող կոչվել: Ինչ վերաբերվում է այսօրվա ժամանակներին ապա եթե նա կենդանի լիներ այսօր և աներ այն հրաշքները և սովորեցներ այն ինչ Հիսուսը նրան սովորեցրեց ապա նրան կանվանեին՝ ԱՂԱՆԴԱՎՈՐ, բայց մենք լավ գիտենք որ նրա նման նվիրյալ և իր անձը Քրիստոսի համար զոհող մարդ չի եղել (ներառյալ մնացած առաքյալները) էլ ուր մնաց մեր նման հասարակ մահկանացուների մեջ: Մենք ամեն ինչից վեր պետք է սիրենք Քրիստոնեությունը (եթե մենք Քրիստոնյա ենք համարվում) և ինչու չէ սիրենք մեր Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին քանի որ նրա գործունեությունն էլ շատ մեծ դեր է խաղացել մեր Հայ Ժողովրդի պատմության մեջ և ես ընդունում ու հավատում եմ այն փաստը որ չլիներ մեր ՀԱԵ ապա մենք այսօր Քրսիտոնյա չէինք լինի: Եկեղեցին կատարյալ չէ և չի էլ կարող լինի և մենք պետք է հարգենք և սիրենք մեր ակունքները շատ լավ իմանալով թե որտեղից դարձանք Քրիստոնյաներ: Բոլոր եկեղեցիներում ել չեղվածություններ լինում են չե վարդապետության մեջ և ինչու չէ նաև մարդկանց մեջ, սկսած մեզ նման հասարակ մարդկանցից մինչև ՀԱԵ Կաթողիկոսը: Այնպես որ եկեք մենք փորձենք ինքներս մեզ մաքրել այլ ոչ թե դիմացինին: Քանի որ Հիսուսն ասաց՝ քո աչքի գերանը հանիր նոր ուրիշին ասա աչքիտ մեջ փուշ կա:

----------

razmik21 (26.02.2010)

----------


## Benadad

Այո Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին դեռ այն ժամանակ երբ տեղի ունեցավ Քաղքեդոնի տիեզերական ժողովը, որի ժամանակ ընդունվեց Քրիստոսի երկբնության մասին վարդապետությունը, եվ Հայաստանը մի շարք հայ գիտնականների և հոգեվորականների պնդմամբ գտնվում էր Ավարայրի ճամատամարտում, միթե գոնե «պապապ» քահանա կամ էլ եպիսկոպոս չկար,/իսկ մեզ հայտնի է ,որ վաղ միջնադարում եպիսկոպոսները ավելի ատ էին ,քան նրանց հետևողները/, որ գոնե գնայն մասնակցեին այդ »չարաբաստիկ ժողովին»/դա իհարկե նրանց պնդմամբ/ , բայց հո ես գիտեմ ,որ դա ինչպես .Մելքոնյանն է ասոքւմ միջեկեղեցական քաղաքականություն էր,որ եթե ընդունեին ապա կընկներին Բյուզանդիայի և եկեղեցական և քաղաքական ազդեցության տակ, հիմա այսքանը ,շտապում եմ վերջի զամգի պորցի եմ

----------


## Monk

> Մոնք  ջան,  ես   ոչ   փորձում  եմ  և   ոչ   էլ   իրավունք   ունեմ  մեկին   կամ   մյուսին   աղանդավոր   անվանելու,   ուղակի   ուզում   եմ    ասել,  որ   դարերի    ընթացքում   մարդիկ   միշտ   փորձել   են    մեկը      մյուսին    պիտակավորել,   որը  որ   Հիսուսը   երբեք   չի   արել:


Վրեժ ջան, սա իրավունքի հարց չի, իսկ եթե նկատել ես, կոնկրետ այս թեմայում պիտակավորվում է ՀԱԵ-ն: Իհարկե, հարցադրումը տեղով աբսուրդ է, և ես վաղուց փակած կլինեի այս տափակ թեման, եթե չլինեի ՀԱԵ սպասավոր: Չեմ ուզում որևէ մեկի մոտ տպավորություն առաջանա, թե վախենալու որևէ խնդիր ունենք կամ ճնշում ենք մարդկանց արտահայտվելու իրավունքը:

----------


## Monk

> Այո Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին դեռ այն ժամանակ երբ տեղի ունեցավ Քաղքեդոնի տիեզերական ժողովը, որի ժամանակ ընդունվեց Քրիստոսի երկբնության մասին վարդապետությունը, եվ Հայաստանը մի շարք հայ գիտնականների և հոգեվորականների պնդմամբ գտնվում էր Ավարայրի ճամատամարտում, միթե գոնե «պապապ» քահանա կամ էլ եպիսկոպոս չկար,/իսկ մեզ հայտնի է ,որ վաղ միջնադարում եպիսկոպոսները ավելի ատ էին ,քան նրանց հետևողները/, որ գոնե գնայն մասնակցեին այդ »չարաբաստիկ ժողովին»/դա իհարկե նրանց պնդմամբ/ , բայց հո ես գիտեմ ,որ դա ինչպես .Մելքոնյանն է ասոքւմ միջեկեղեցական քաղաքականություն էր,որ եթե ընդունեին ապա կընկներին Բյուզանդիայի և եկեղեցական և քաղաքական ազդեցության տակ, հիմա այսքանը ,շտապում եմ վերջի զամգի պորցի եմ


Նախ ասեմ, որ Տիեզերաժողովը պարապ մարդկանց, թեկուզ չակերտավոր, հավաքատեղի չէր: Այն, որ ՀԱԵ-ն հրաժարվել է մասնակցել Քաղկեդոնի ժողովին, պատճառը հստակ է եղել. տվյալ ժողովը Տիեզերաժողով չի կարող համարվել, այն գումարվել է Հռոմի և Կ. Պոլսի աթոռներին գերիշխանություն հաղորդելու համար, իսկ ժողովում ընդունած դոգմաները հակասել են նախորդ երեք Տիեզերոժողովների, մասնավորապես Եփեսոսի Տիեզերաժողովի հռչակած սկզբունքներին, որոնք համընդհանուր են Քրիստոնեական բոլոր Եկեղեցիների համար:
Դավանաբանության մեջ շատ չխորանալու համար մի դիտարկում կանեմ միայն. նույն 451թ., երբ Քաղկեդոնում հավաքվածները փորձում էի աստվածաբանական մտքի «փայլատակումներով» իրենց ավելի քրիստոնյա լինելն ապացուցել, Հայ Եկեղեցու հոգևոր դասն ու հայ ժողովուրդը դուրս էին եկել Ավարայր՝ սեփական արյան գնով պաշտպանելու իրենց քրիստոնեական հավատը: Հետևություններն արդեն թողնում եմ ձեզ:

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010)

----------


## Աինի

> Գրիքոր Լուսավորիչը մեր համար այդ ճակատագրական պատմական ժամանակահատվածում հասկանալով ժառանգական Առաքելականության հիմնախնդիրը կարողացավ այդ նոր գաղափարախոսության մեջ տեսնել այն միջուկը որը հարիր է մեզ և դրոշակը իր ձեռքը վերցրեց,:


   Կխնդրեի Ագաթաբգեղոս ուշադիր կարդաս, համոզված եմ կարդացել ես, բայց կխնդրեի գրիգոր պարթևի նամակներն էլ հետը կարդաս , որ պատկերը ամբողջանա, դրանից հետո կորոշես նա հիմնասյուն է թե ոչ,



> Պապ թագավորը կատարեց անհնարինը Հայտարարեց Հայ Հավատամքը Առաքելական, երջանկա հիշատակ Վազգեն Ա Հայոց Հայրապետը ավարտուն տեսքի բերեց մեր Հավաամքի հիմնասյունը և դրեց նրան կենտրոնում *«Է Էությունը »*հռչակելով Է Էության Առաքելությունը և նրա անսասանությունը մեր էթնո մտածողության մեջ ,զգուշաբար երկրորդական պլան մղելով Սուրբ Երորդության Քրիստոնեական կենտրոնական գաղափարը:
>  :


Իսկ դու մեր կրոնավոր բարձրաստիճաններին հարցրել ես, թե ինչ կարծիք ունի այս երկուսի մասին

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Կխնդրեի Ագաթաբգեղոս ուշադիր կարդաս, համոզված եմ կարդացել ես, բայց կխնդրեի գրիգոր պարթևի նամակներն էլ հետը կարդաս , որ պատկերը ամբողջանա, դրանից հետո կորոշես նա հիմնասյուն է թե ոչ,
> 
> 
> Իսկ դու մեր կրոնավոր բարձրաստիճաններին հարցրել ես, թե ինչ կարծիք ունի այս երկուսի մասին


Անի ջամ կան բաներ որոնք հասկանալու համար հարկավոր է հարցերի խմբին մոտենալ այլ տեսանկյունից:Տեսակետները հայտնի են ,կա մեկ այլ տեսակետ որը ես եմ ներկայացնում հենվ ելով որոշակի փաստերի վրա ,որոնք շարադրված են երորդ կողմի աղբյուրներում ում համար մեր երկրում կատարվող իրադարձությունները  որոշակի դեպքերի զարգացումներ են որոնց վերջնական արդյունքը իրենց հասկանալի է և ընկալելի:
Երբևէ մտածել էս այդ ինչպես Էջմիածինը կառուցվեց մեկ տարում և ճարտարապետը մնաց անհայտ :Չես կարծում որ այստեղ մի բան այնպես չէ:
Ինչ մնում է  մեր կրոնավորներին անշուշտ նրանք բոլորն էլ  հասկանում են Վազգեն Ա կաթողիկոսի կատարածի բուն իմաստը ,այլ հարց է ,որ նրանց որոշ մասը ելնելով ինչ և ինչ դրդապատճառներից իր սև գործն է կատարում:

----------


## Աինի

> Առաքելական եղեկեցում կարող են մկրտվել տարիքով մեծ մարդիկ նույնպես, ոչ մի արգելք չկա։
> 
> Մարդը ծնվում է ադամական մեղքով, որը դուրս է գալիս մկրտվելուց հետո։ Եթե մարդ, ենթադրենք, Աստված չանի, 10 տարեկանում մեռավ, հիմա ո՞նց ա լավ, որ մկրտված մեռնի՞, թե չմկրտված։ Պարզ ա, որ մկրտված, նենց որ փոքր տարիքում մկրտվելը ունի առնվազն մի առավելություն, որը նշեցի։
> ։


Իհարկե կարիք չկա ձեզ հիշեցնելոի /Դե քանի, որ դուք բոլորդ շշմելու գիտելիքներ ունեք Աստվածաշնչի մասին/ որ մարդ չի մկրտվում նոր փրկվում, նա փրկվում է նոր է մկրտվում, ի ցույց և ինշան այն բանի, որ նա հրաժարվում է աշխարհի մեղքից, այնպես ,որ եթե մարդ մկրտված չի չի նշանակում որ նա արքայությունը չի ժառանգելու, իսկ տարբեր եկեղեցիներ իրենց վարդապետության մեջ ինչ խմբագրումներ են մտցնում նոր ուխտից դա արդեն մեր ու ձեր քննարկելիքը չէ, իրանք մեեեծ մարդիկ են գիտեն չէ՞ ինչ են անում, հո պարապ չեն…  Իսկ մանուկ հասակում մկրտելը դա հրեական թլպատույան ծեսի հերթական անհաջող պատճենումն է, որը Քրիստոնեացվել է և տարածվել իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչների վրա ևս, այ քեզ զարման բան հիմի կրակն ընկանք հրեաներն ինչ ծես ունեն բերեք խծկենք Քրիստոնեության մեջ դրանց չենթարկվողների անունն էլ դնենք աղանդավոր, լրիվ կաթոլիկների ոճով ա, այն ինչ չէին հասկանում դիվային էին որակում, մենք էլ առանձնապես չենք տարբերվում այդ խավարամիտներից, եթե կուրորեն ենք ընդունում այն օտարածին ծեսերը , որոնց ծագման և Քրիստոնեության հետ կապի մասին ոչինչ չգիտենք... Պառդոն՝ երկար ստացվեց

----------


## Աինի

> Անի ջամ կան բաներ որոնք հասկանալու համար հարկավոր է հարցերի խմբին մոտենալ այլ տեսանկյունից:Տեսակետները հայտնի են ,կա մեկ այլ տեսակետ որը ես եմ ներկայացնում հենվ ելով որոշակի փաստերի վրա ,որոնք շարադրված են երորդ կողմի աղբյուրներում ում համար մեր երկրում կատարվող իրադարձությունները  որոշակի դեպքերի զարգացումներ են որոնց վերջնական արդյունքը իրենց հասկանալի է և ընկալելի:
> Երբևէ մտածել էս այդ ինչպես Էջմիածինը կառուցվեց մեկ տարում և ճարտարապետը մնաց անհայտ :Չես կարծում որ այստեղ մի բան այնպես չէ:
> Ինչ մնում է  մեր կրոնավորներին անշուշտ նրանք բոլորն էլ  հասկանում են Վազգեն Ա կաթողիկոսի կատարածի բուն իմաստը ,այլ հարց է ,որ նրանց որոշ մասը ելնելով ինչ և ինչ դրդապատճառներից իր սև գործն է կատարում:


Իհարկե սև գործ կատարելու պատճառներից մեկն էլ այն է, որ Վազգեն Հայրապետը սերտ հարաբերությունների մեջ է եղել հայաստանյաց բողոքական շարժման ներկայացուցիչների հետ, ինչը այսօր որոկվում է, որպես ժամանակի պահանջ, և ստրատեգիական քայլ, բայց ոչ երբեք համագործակցություն, /Եվ պետք էլ չի/ ահա, թե ինչու Երջանկահիշատակ Վազգեն Ա-ն, այդ մեծագույն մտքի տեր մարդը  ներկայացվում է, որպես «ոչ այնքան հաջող կաթողիկոս» /Ցետիրույու/  
 Իսկ Ագաթանգեղոսի հունարեն բնագրի մասին կասեմ, որ Հույները ի տարբերությունների հայ հոգևորականների բնավ կարիք չունեին այն ավելորդ խմբագության ենթարկելու, և բնավ էլ ոչ մի դրդապատճառ չկար հանելու կամ փոխելու այն հատվածը որտեղ «Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչը 30 բյուր մարդիկ է մկրտում, միայն մերկացնելուց հետո» կարծում ես սա հույների փչացած երևակայության արդյու՞նքն է, թե պարզապես Հայկական բնագրի խմբագրության ժամանակ այս հատվածը վերամշակվել է կրոնավորների ողմից, և ունեմ այն համոզմունքը որ արաբերեն բնագրում չկա այս հատվածը, որովհետև թարգմանված է հայերեն տարբերակից, իսկ հույները կրկնում եմ բնագրի խմբագրության մեջ ոչ մի շահ չունեին… 
Աղանդավոր են նրանք ովքեր խեղում են ճշմարիտը իսկ ի՞նչ անվան են արժանի նրանք ովքեր ճշմարտությունը թաքցնում են, այնուհանդերձ ես շատ փոքր մարդ եմ ՀԱԵ-ուն աղանդավոր անվանելու համար, և դա անելու համար ոչ արժանիք չունեմ…

----------


## Աինի

> Դավանաբանության մեջ շատ չխորանալու համար մի դիտարկում կանեմ միայն. նույն 451թ., երբ Քաղկեդոնում հավաքվածները փորձում էի աստվածաբանական մտքի «փայլատակումներով» իրենց ավելի քրիստոնյա լինելն ապացուցել, Հայ Եկեղեցու հոգևոր դասն ու հայ ժողովուրդը դուրս էին եկել Ավարայր՝ սեփական արյան գնով պաշտպանելու իրենց քրիստոնեական հավատը: Հետևություններն արդեն թողնում եմ ձեզ:


Ապրի Հայ Քրիստոնյա դասը եթե դեմ չեք մի քիչ էլ Վարդան ՄԱմիկոնյանը, մարդ ես կարող ա ինքն էլ ա նդեղ էղէլ, բայց էկեք խոստովանենք, որ քաղքեդոնի ժողովը Աստվածաշնչյան հիմունքներին ավելի մոտ է քան այն մերժելը…

----------


## garunik

Մհեր 78 դուք մերժելով ՀԱԵ -ին ,աղանդավոր պիտակելով , դառնում եք սրբությունները ոտնակոխ անող։ Լավ կլինի գնաք ձեր այցելած խմբակի երեցներին խնդրել,որ պատմեն ձեր եկեղեցու պատմությունը:

*Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը խմբագրված է: Գրառումը անձնական հարթության հանող մասը ջնջված է։*

----------


## razmik21

> Առաքելական եղեկեցում կարող են մկրտվել տարիքով մեծ մարդիկ նույնպես, ոչ մի արգելք չկա։
> 
> Մարդը ծնվում է ադամական մեղքով, որը դուրս է գալիս մկրտվելուց հետո։ Եթե մարդ, ենթադրենք, Աստված չանի, 10 տարեկանում մեռավ, հիմա ո՞նց ա լավ, որ մկրտված մեռնի՞, թե չմկրտված։ Պարզ ա, որ մկրտված, նենց որ փոքր տարիքում մկրտվելը ունի առնվազն մի առավելություն, որը նշեցի։


Պետք է հիասթափեցնեմ, այն մարդկանց, որ կարծում են, թե փոքր տարիքում մկրտվելով են փրկված: Ասեմ, որ մկրտվելը "ավտոմատ" գործողություն չի: Մինչը մարդը չապաշխարհի սրտով Հիսուսին չհավատա ու բերանով չդավանի չի փրկվում: Եթե, փոքր երեխուն առանց իր հասկանալու մկրտում են, նա չի դառնում քրիստոնյա, դա մետք է նա ընտրի, երբ որ սկսի գիտակցել: Ու փոքր տարիքում մկրտվելը այդ առումով չունի առավելություն: Առհասարակ մկրտվելը ջուրը պարզապես մտնել ելնելը ու տերտերի աղոթքը չէ, այլ գիտակցաբար Հուսուսին Տեր ու Փրկիչ ընդունելը:

----------

ministr (26.03.2010)

----------


## razmik21

> Մհեր 78 դուք մերժելով ՀԱԵ -ին ,աղանդավոր պիտակելով , դառնում եք սրբությունները ոտնակոխ անող։ Լավ կլինի գնաք ձեր այցելած խմբակի երեցներին խնդրել,որ պատմեն ձեր եկեղեցու պատմությունը:
> 
> *Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը խմբագրված է: Գրառումը անձնական հարթության հանող մասը ջնջված է։*


Կներեք, որ միջամտում եմ:
Մի բան չհասկացա "դառնում են սրբությունները ոտնակոխ անող"  1.մերժելով ՀԱԵ -ին  2. թե աղանդավոր պիտակելով:
Առաջինի համար ասեմ, որ ինչ որ  շենք կամ ուղղություն մերժելով մարդը չի կորցնում փրկությունը, որովհետև փրկությունը կրոնական ուղղությունը չի բաժանում, այլ Հուսուսը:
Երկորդի համար ասեմ, որ ես չեմ համարում ՀԱԵ աղանդավոր: Եթե կարծում եք, որ սխալմամբ մյուսին աղանդավոր անվանելով մարդը ոտնակոխ է անում սրբությունը, ապա առաջինը պետք է հենց նկատեք ՀԱԵ-ուն, որը առանց քննելու շատ ուղղությունների դավանաբանական տեսոթյունը, զուտ ոչ առաքելական լինելու պատճառով խփում է "աղանդ" լոգոն:

----------

Աինի (30.03.2010)

----------


## Monk

> Ապրի Հայ Քրիստոնյա դասը եթե դեմ չեք մի քիչ էլ Վարդան ՄԱմիկոնյանը, մարդ ես կարող ա ինքն էլ ա նդեղ էղէլ, բայց *էկեք խոստովանենք, որ քաղքեդոնի ժողովը Աստվածաշնչյան հիմունքներին ավելի մոտ է քան այն մերժելը…*


Ընդգծված հատվածը, եթե կարելի է, մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն էլի:

----------


## Benadad

Կարելի ա ե կմեկնաբանեմ՝ այն ,որ Քաղքեդոնի տիեզերական ժողովը ավելի մոտ էր Աստվածաշնչյան ճշմարտությանը  դա փաստ էր,առաջինը դա վերաբերվում է երկբնության հարցին՝ Ավետարանում չկա մի այնպիսի հատված,որը հիմք հանդիսանար միբնակության  գաղափարախոսության հաստատման համար,իսկ երկբնության գաղափարի համար համենայն դեպս փաստեր շատ կան, այն որ Ավետարանը Հիսուսին ներկայացնում է և որպես Աստված և որպես Մարդ դա անժխելի ճշմարտություն է , ով էլ ուզենա դա ժխտի

----------


## Catarsis

> Պետք է հիասթափեցնեմ, այն մարդկանց, որ կարծում են, թե փոքր տարիքում մկրտվելով են փրկված: Ասեմ, որ մկրտվելը "ավտոմատ" գործողություն չի: Մինչը մարդը չապաշխարհի սրտով Հիսուսին չհավատա ու բերանով չդավանի չի փրկվում: Եթե, փոքր երեխուն առանց իր հասկանալու մկրտում են, նա չի դառնում քրիստոնյա, դա մետք է նա ընտրի, երբ որ սկսի գիտակցել: Ու փոքր տարիքում մկրտվելը այդ առումով չունի առավելություն: Առհասարակ մկրտվելը ջուրը պարզապես մտնել ելնելը ու տերտերի աղոթքը չէ, այլ գիտակցաբար Հուսուսին Տեր ու Փրկիչ ընդունելը:


Լսիր Ռազմիկ ջան չափից շատ պարտավորություններ չես վերցրել քեզ վրա, այդքան բան որ գիտես Աստվածաշնչից չգիտես, որ դու չես որոշում ով է փրկված, թե ով ոչ, փրկությունը Աստծունն է և լավ կլինի չորակենք մարդկանց մկրտությունը եղել է թե չէ: Կարող էս Աստվածաշնչից մեկ հատված մեջ բերել , որ ասում է երեխաներին չմկրտեք, կամ ինչ է նշանակում մկրտությունը հասկանալը, ես կարծում եմ ամեն օր մարդ Աստծո հետ հաղորդակցվելով նոր բաներ է հասկանում: 
    Եթե 21-րդ դարում ասում ես մանակամկրտությամբ մարդ չի կարող փրկվել, նշանակում է  1700 տարիների ընթացքում մեր հայրերը փրկություն չեն ունեցել, սպասում եինք 21-րդ դարում բողոքական եկեղեցիները գաին Հայաստան և մեզ փրկության ճանապարհը ցույց տաին:

----------

Benadad (27.03.2010)

----------


## Աինի

> Ընդգծված հատվածը, եթե կարելի է, մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն էլի:


Խնդրեմ հարգելիս, օրինակ այն որ , եթե մերժենք Հիսուսի մարդկային հատկանիշները, ապա կստացվի, որ երբ Հիսուսը փորձվում էր սատանայի կողմից, փորձվում էր աստված, իսկ դա բացարձակ հերետիկոսություն է , ինչպես կարող է սատանան փորձել Ատծուն, և հետո Հիսուսի երկբնությունը հերքելով մենք հերքում ենք նաև իր փրկությունը, որովհետև Հիսուս Քրիտոս սուրբ կյանք ապրեց ցույց տալու համար, որ մարդկային մարմինը ի վիճակի է ապրել սրբության կյանք,  Եվ վերջ ի վերջո քաղկեդոնի որոշումը *ոչնչով չի հերքում Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Աստվածությունը*

----------

Benadad (27.03.2010)

----------


## Monk

> Կարելի ա ե կմեկնաբանեմ՝ այն ,որ Քաղքեդոնի տիեզերական ժողովը ավելի մոտ էր Աստվածաշնչյան ճշմարտությանը  դա փաստ էր,առաջինը դա վերաբերվում է երկբնության հարցին՝ Ավետարանում չկա մի այնպիսի հատված,որը հիմք հանդիսանար միբնակության  գաղափարախոսության հաստատման համար,իսկ երկբնության գաղափարի համար համենայն դեպս փաստեր շատ կան, այն որ Ավետարանը Հիսուսին ներկայացնում է և որպես Աստված և որպես Մարդ դա անժխելի ճշմարտություն է , ով էլ ուզենա դա ժխտի





> Խնդրեմ հարգելիս, օրինակ այն որ , եթե մերժենք Հիսուսի մարդկային հատկանիշները, ապա կստացվի, որ երբ Հիսուսը փորձվում էր սատանայի կողմից, փորձվում էր աստված, իսկ դա բացարձակ հերետիկոսություն է , ինչպես կարող է սատանան փորձել Ատծուն, և հետո Հիսուսի երկբնությունը հերքելով մենք հերքում ենք նաև իր փրկությունը, որովհետև Հիսուս Քրիտոս սուրբ կյանք ապրեց ցույց տալու համար, որ մարդկային մարմինը ի վիճակի է ապրել սրբության կյանք,  Եվ վերջ ի վերջո քաղկեդոնի որոշումը *ոչնչով չի հերքում Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Աստվածությունը*


 :Smile: 
Հարգելի Benadad և հարգելի Աինի, շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանների համար: Բայց ինչ-որ վստահ չեմ, թե ՀԱԵ քրիստոսաբանական վարդապետությանը բավարար չափով եք տեղյակ: Կներեք իհարկե, բայց այդ տպավորությունն ստացա ձեր գրառումներից: Կխնդրեի մի փոքր պարզաբանեիք, թե Քրիստոսի երկու բնությունների հարցում ո՛րն է Քաղկեդոնի վարդապետությունը, և ո՛րն է ՀԱԵ վարդապետությունը: Այլ կերպ ասած՝ ո՞րն է ըստ ձեզ երկաբնակությունն ու միաբնակությունը: Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Աինի

> Հարգելի Benadad և հարգելի Աինի, շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանների համար: Բայց ինչ-որ վստահ չեմ, թե ՀԱԵ քրիստոսաբանական վարդապետությանը բավարար չափով եք տեղյակ: Կներեք իհարկե, բայց այդ տպավորությունն ստացա ձեր գրառումներից: Կխնդրեի մի փոքր պարզաբանեիք, թե Քրիստոսի երկու բնությունների հարցում ո՛րն է Քաղկեդոնի վարդապետությունը, և ո՛րն է ՀԱԵ վարդապետությունը: Այլ կերպ ասած՝ ո՞րն է ըստ ձեզ երկաբնակությունն ու միաբնակությունը: Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:


Միաբնակության վարդապեոըթւյունը կայանում է նրանում, որ Կոպիտ ասած Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մարմնում գործում էր միայն Աստվածայինը, թերևս դա տրամաբանակն է այն պատճառով, որ Մարիամը հղիացավ Սուրբ հոգուց, բայց այս դեպքում խնդրում եմ պատասխանիր ինձ Հարֆելի մոնկ միթե սատանան կարող էր փորձել հենց Աստծուն, միթե դա, որպես Աստված հայհոյություն չի հնչի՞...

----------


## Monk

> Միաբնակության վարդապեոըթւյունը կայանում է նրանում, որ Կոպիտ ասած Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մարմնում գործում էր միայն Աստվածայինը, թերևս դա տրամաբանակն է այն պատճառով, որ Մարիամը հղիացավ Սուրբ հոգուց, բայց այս դեպքում խնդրում եմ պատասխանիր ինձ Հարֆելի մոնկ միթե սատանան կարող էր փորձել հենց Աստծուն, միթե դա, որպես Աստված հայհոյություն չի հնչի՞...


Խնդիրը հենց սրանում է, հարգելի Աինի, որ առանց բավարար չափով տեղեկացվածության դատողություններ են արվում, թե ինչքանով է ՀԱԵ դավանաբանությունը մոտ Սուրբ Գրքին կամ նման մի բան: Ձեր ասածը բացարձակապես կապ չունի ՀԱԵ քրիստոսաբանության հետ, դա եվտիքեսական հերետիկոսությունն է, որը ՀԱԵ նզովել է էն գլխից: ՀԱԵ երբևիցե չի մերժել Քրիստոսի մարդկային բնությունը: Նույնիսկ եթե առիթ չեք ունեցել Հայ Եկեղեցու դավանաբանական որևէ ձեռնարկ աչքի անցակցնելու, մի օր կարող եք գնալ Պատարագի և լսել Հավատամքը, մասնավորապես այս հատվածը. *«Ով մեզ՝ մարդկանցս համար և հանուն մեր փրկության՝ երկնքից իջնելով՝ մարմնացավ, մարդացավ, Սուրբ Հոգով կատարելապես ծնվեց Սուրբ Կույս Մարիամից։ Որով առավ մարմին, հոգի ու միտք և ամեն ինչ ուր ունի մարդը՝ ճշմարտապես և ոչ կարծյոք։ Չարչարվեց, խաչվեց, թաղվեց, երրորդ օրը հարություն առավ, նույն մարմնով ելավ երկինք և նստեց Հոր Աջ կողմում»:*

----------

Catarsis (28.03.2010), Moonwalker (04.06.2011), Մեղապարտ (01.04.2010)

----------


## Աինի

> Խնդիրը հենց սրանում է, հարգելի Աինի, որ առանց բավարար չափով տեղեկացվածության դատողություններ են արվում, թե ինչքանով է ՀԱԵ դավանաբանությունը մոտ Սուրբ Գրքին կամ նման մի բան: Ձեր ասածը բացարձակապես կապ չունի ՀԱԵ քրիստոսաբանության հետ, դա եվտիքեսական հերետիկոսությունն է, որը ՀԱԵ նզովել է էն գլխից: ՀԱԵ երբևիցե չի մերժել Քրիստոսի մարդկային բնությունը: Նույնիսկ եթե առիթ չեք ունեցել Հայ Եկեղեցու դավանաբանական որևէ ձեռնարկ աչքի անցակցնելու, մի օր կարող եք գնալ Պատարագի և լսել Հավատամքը, մասնավորապես այս հատվածը. *«Ով մեզ՝ մարդկանցս համար և հանուն մեր փրկության՝ երկնքից իջնելով՝ մարմնացավ, մարդացավ, Սուրբ Հոգով կատարելապես ծնվեց Սուրբ Կույս Մարիամից։ Որով առավ մարմին, հոգի ու միտք և ամեն ինչ ուր ունի մարդը՝ ճշմարտապես և ոչ կարծյոք։ Չարչարվեց, խաչվեց, թաղվեց, երրորդ օրը հարություն առավ, նույն մարմնով ելավ երկինք և նստեց Հոր Աջ կողմում»:*


Ցավդ տանեմ ես պատարագների գնացել եմ, ժամերգությունների մասնակցել եմ, սրբազանի սերտողություններին գնացել եմ, ու հոգևորակաների կողմից անցկացվող հաղորդումներին էլ պարտաճանաչ հետևում եմ,  նիկիական հանգանակը անգիր գիտեմ, ու ամեն կիրակի էլ առանց զլանալու կրկնում եմ, ու այն որ ՀԱԵ-ն Քրիստոսի մարդեղությւնը չի մերժում ես նույնպես շատ լավ գիտեմ, բայց իմ ասածը դրան չեր վերաբերում, խոսքը վարդապետական ընկալումների տարբերությունների մեջ չէ միայն, բայց ավելի լավ է այսքանով սահմանափակվենք, :Smile:

----------


## Monk

> Ցավդ տանեմ ես պատարագների գնացել եմ, ժամերգությունների մասնակցել եմ, սրբազանի սերտողություններին գնացել եմ, ու հոգևորակաների կողմից անցկացվող հաղորդումներին էլ պարտաճանաչ հետևում եմ,  նիկիական հանգանակը անգիր գիտեմ, ու ամեն կիրակի էլ առանց զլանալու կրկնում եմ, ու այն որ ՀԱԵ-ն Քրիստոսի մարդեղությւնը չի մերժում ես նույնպես շատ լավ գիտեմ, բայց իմ ասածը դրան չեր վերաբերում, խոսքը վարդապետական ընկալումների տարբերությունների մեջ չէ միայն, բայց ավելի լավ է այսքանով սահմանափակվենք,


Ուզում եք սահմանափակվել, խնդիր չկա, չեմ պնդի: Բայց մի բան կխնդրեի. կամ չասել, թե քաղկեդոնական քրիստոսաբանությունն ավելի մոտ է Սուրբ Գրքին, քան Հայ Եկեղեցունը, կամ էլ հիմնավորել նման բան ասելը: Առայժմ այդ հիմնավորումը ես չեմ տեսել: :Smile:

----------


## sweet

Առաքելական եկեղեցու մասին խոսելիս միշտ հիշում եմ Թումանյանի "Ձևն ու հոգին".... 
Խնդրեմ դուք էլ ևս մեկ անգամ կարդացեք իմ կցած հատվածը և փորձեք ընդունել..... 
"Ամեն երևույթ ունի իր արտաքին կերպարանքը— ձևը և ներքին իմաստը–հոգին։ Ապրողը, գեղեցիկը, կատարյալը դրանց ներդաշնակությունն է, բայց էդ ներդաշնակությունը, դժբախտաբար, շատ է դժար, և մարդիկ սովորաբար վազում են հեշտին․ իսկ հեշտը ձևն է։ Երբ չեն կարողանում ըմբռնել մի որևէ բանի ներքին իմաստը, հոգին կամ թե չէ կորցնում են ժամանակի ընթացքում, պաշտում ու պաշտպանում են ձևը, առանց հասկանալու։ Եվ հաճախ մեծ գաղափարների անուններով լոկ ձևեր են պաշտում։
_Եկեղեցի ասելով գմբեթավոր էն շենքն են հասկանում, ուր սրբերի պատկերներ կան, վառած մոմեր ու տերտերներ, թեև հենց բառը— եկեղեցի բոլորովին այլ բան կնշանակի։

Նույնիսկ էն մոմերն էլ որ վառում են, մի ժամանակ մթության մեջ միտք է ունեցել, բայց էսօր օրը ցերեկով վառելով պահում են միայն ձևը անմիտ ու անխորհուրդ։_

_Հոգևորական ասելով երկար շորեր են հասկանամ ու երկար միրուք։ Եվ եթե նա ավետարանը փչացնի— ոչինչ, բայց եթե միրուքը խուզի, անշուշտ մեծ իրարանցում կձգի հավատացյալների մեջ։ Քրիստոնեություն ասելով մկրտություն, պատարագ, պսակի ու թաղման, տնօրհնեքի ու գերեզմանօրհնեքի և այլ արտաքին ծեսեր ու արարողություններ են հասկանամ։_..............................

----------

Inana (17.08.2010)

----------


## Monk

> Առաքելական եկեղեցու մասին խոսելիս միշտ հիշում եմ Թումանյանի "Ձևն ու հոգին".... 
> Խնդրեմ դուք էլ ևս մեկ անգամ կարդացեք իմ կցած հատվածը և փորձեք ընդունել..... 
> "Ամեն երևույթ ունի իր արտաքին կերպարանքը— ձևը և ներքին իմաստը–հոգին։ Ապրողը, գեղեցիկը, կատարյալը դրանց ներդաշնակությունն է, բայց էդ ներդաշնակությունը, դժբախտաբար, շատ է դժար, և մարդիկ սովորաբար վազում են հեշտին․ իսկ հեշտը ձևն է։ Երբ չեն կարողանում ըմբռնել մի որևէ բանի ներքին իմաստը, հոգին կամ թե չէ կորցնում են ժամանակի ընթացքում, պաշտում ու պաշտպանում են ձևը, առանց հասկանալու։ Եվ հաճախ մեծ գաղափարների անուններով լոկ ձևեր են պաշտում։
> _Եկեղեցի ասելով գմբեթավոր էն շենքն են հասկանում, ուր սրբերի պատկերներ կան, վառած մոմեր ու տերտերներ, թեև հենց բառը— եկեղեցի բոլորովին այլ բան կնշանակի։
> 
> Նույնիսկ էն մոմերն էլ որ վառում են, մի ժամանակ մթության մեջ միտք է ունեցել, բայց էսօր օրը ցերեկով վառելով պահում են միայն ձևը անմիտ ու անխորհուրդ։_
> 
> _Հոգևորական ասելով երկար շորեր են հասկանամ ու երկար միրուք։ Եվ եթե նա ավետարանը փչացնի— ոչինչ, բայց եթե միրուքը խուզի, անշուշտ մեծ իրարանցում կձգի հավատացյալների մեջ։ Քրիստոնեություն ասելով մկրտություն, պատարագ, պսակի ու թաղման, տնօրհնեքի ու գերեզմանօրհնեքի և այլ արտաքին ծեսեր ու արարողություններ են հասկանամ։_..............................


Ե՞վ:

----------


## sweet

Եվ այն, որ պետք չէ լոկ ձևը կարևորել......
Օրինակ ինձ անչափ հետաքրքիր է, ով է ասել, որ պետք է մոմ վառել, կամ, լավ, դրանք ելի մանր բաներ են, դրանք մի կողմ, ով է ասել, որ պետք է ՇԱԲԱԹԻ փոխարեն կիրակին սուրբ պահել.............................. ինչի հիման վրա??? կարող ես մեկ , գոնե մեկ օրինակ ասել Աստվածաշնչից, որտեղ Հիսուսը պատվիրեց պահել կիրակին, ??????? իսկ ուր կորավ ՇԱԲԱԹԸ???? 
Սպասում եմ Ձեր հիմնավոր պատասխանին.....

----------


## Monk

> Եվ այն, որ պետք չէ լոկ ձևը կարևորել......


Եվ ասելով՝ ցանկանում եմ իմանալ, թե ի՞նչ կապ ունի Ձեր գրառումը թեմայի հետ: Համաձայն եմ միանշանակ, բայց ո՞վ է ասում, որ ձևը պիտի կարևորել, և ոչ թե բովանդակությունը:



> Օրինակ ինձ անչափ հետաքրքիր է, ով է ասել, որ պետք է մոմ վառել, կամ, լավ, դրանք ելի մանր բաներ են, դրանք մի կողմ, ով է ասել, որ պետք է ՇԱԲԱԹԻ փոխարեն կիրակին սուրբ պահել.............................. ինչի հիման վրա??? կարող ես մեկ , գոնե մեկ օրինակ ասել Աստվածաշնչից, որտեղ Հիսուսը պատվիրեց պահել կիրակին, ??????? իսկ ուր կորավ ՇԱԲԱԹԸ???? 
> Սպասում եմ Ձեր հիմնավոր պատասխանին.....


Ես էլ ցանկանում եմ իմանալ, թե ո՞վ է ասել, որ *պարտադիր* պետք է մոմ վառել: Հոգևոր-բարեպաշտական սովորություն է, որ ներկայում նաև նվիրատվության բնույթ է կրում: Բայց ոչ մեկ չի ասում, որ այն պարտադիր բան է:
Ինչ վերաբերում շաբաթ-կիրակիին. նախ՝ եթե սուրբ պահելուց ենք խոսում, ապա շաբաթվա բոլոր օրերը պետք է սուրբ պահել: Մի քիչ անհեթեթ բան կստացվի, եթե մի օրը դու փորձում ես ապրել բարեպաշտ կյանքով, իսկ մնացյալ վեց օրերին ինչ ուզես՝ անես: Եվ հետո. ի՞նչ է նշանակում «կիրակին պահել»: Կիրակին Քրիստոսի Հարության հիշատակն է, այդ օրը Ս. Պատարագ է մատուցվում, և քրիստոնյաները հոգևոր կերպով հաղորդակից են լինում Հարության խորհրդին: Ինչ վերաբերում է շաբաթին, այն ոչ մի տեղ էլ չի կորել, իր տեղում է: Իսկ եթե խոսում ենք շաբաթը պահելուց, ինչպես դա անում էին հրեաները, ապա ոչ միայն շաբաթը, այլ ողջ հրեական կրոնի Օրենքը պահել-չպահելու վերաբերյալ կարող եք աչքի անցկացնել Գործք 15-ը, մասնավորապես՝ առաքելական ժողովի և դրա հիման վրա գրված առաքելական նամակի հատվածը:

----------

*e}|{uka* (16.08.2010)

----------


## sweet

Մնում էր պարտադիր լիներ մոմ վառելը.... արդեն ասացի, դա մանր հարց է, այնպիսիների կողքին, ինչպիսին է պատվիրան փոխելը:
Համաձայն եմ Ձեձ հետ, որ շաբաթվա բոլոր օրերը պիտի սուրբ պահել, բայց Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, որ Աստված սրբեց 7րդ օրը` Շաբաթը, որ մնացած օրերից տարբերվի, և այդ օրը պիտի նվիրել Աստծուն և հանգստանալ, դե սա արդեն կարծում եմ գիտեք, ինչպես որ պատվիրված է 4րդ պատվիրանում. Իսկ ինչու միայն հրեաները, այս պատվիրանը պահեցին Հիսուսը և նրա աշակերտները(ահա համարները` Ղուկաս 4,16, Մաթեոս 24,20, Գործք Առաքելոց 13,42, Եբրայեցիս 4,10,11)..... իսկ Առաքելական եկեղեցին փորձում է այն անել կիրակի օրը, ուղղակի հնազանդվելով Հռոմի պապի` 364թ. Լաոդիկոի ժողովում կայացրած որոշմանը.....Միթե այդպես չէ՞: Սրա մասին Աստվածաշնչում մարգարեություն ել կա...
իսկ Դուք ուզում եք ասել, որ կիրակին պարզապես որպես Հիսուս Քրիստոսի հարության օր է հիշատակվում.... Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, որ Հիսուսը հարություն առավ ՄԻԱՇԱԲԹԻ օրը... լավ ենթադրենք կիրակին որպես Հարության օր է տոնվում, իսկ ինչու՞ Առաքելական եկեղեցին 4րդ պատվիրանը չի պահում:
Թումանյանի "Ձևն ու հոգին" (հատվածը, որ ես գրել եմ) հենց Առաքելական եկեղեցուն  է վերաբերում...հենց այն կետերին, որտեղ այն թերանում է,  իսկ այս թեման բացվել է, որպեսզի քննարկվի, թե ինչու են ոմանք Առաքելական եկեղեցին համարում աղանդավոր: Կարծես թե Թումանյանն ասում է, թե ինչու... համենայն դեպս ես այպդես եմ հասկանում ու այստեղ գրում եմ իմ կարծիքը, այլ բան է, որ դուք դրա հետ համաձայն չեք:
Իսկ Շաբաթը հենց շատ անմիջական կապ ունի թեմայի հետ, մի բան, որ ամացուցում է, որ Առաքելական եկեղեցին ոչ թե ընդունում և հնազանդվում է Աստծուն, այլ, փաստորեն կաթոլիկ եկեղեցուն: Իսկ սա շեղում է Աստվածաշնչից, իսկ Աստվածաշնչից շեղումներն են հանգեցնում աղանդավորության:

----------


## ars83

> Համաձայն եմ Ձեձ հետ, որ շաբաթվա բոլոր օրերը պիտի սուրբ պահել, բայց Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, որ Աստված սրբեց 7րդ օրը` Շաբաթը, որ մնացած օրերից տարբերվի, և այդ օրը պիտի նվիրել Աստծուն և հանգստանալ, դե սա արդեն կարծում եմ գիտեք, ինչպես որ պատվիրված է 4րդ պատվիրանում. Իսկ ինչու միայն հրեաները, այս պատվիրանը պահեցին Հիսուսը և նրա աշակերտները(ահա համարները` Ղուկաս 4,16, Մաթեոս 24,20, Գործք Առաքելոց 13,42, Եբրայեցիս 4,10,11).....


Մոնկը, հավանաբար, ավելի հանգամանալից պատասխան կտա այս հարցին, իսկ ես մի քանի մեկնաբանություն անեմ, եթե կարելի է:
Մեջբերված տեղերից առաջին երեքում պարզապես խոսվում է սինագոգ մտնելու մասին: Արդյո՞ք այդտեղից հետևում է, որ Քրիստոս պահում էր շաբաթը: Ես կասեի հակառակը՝ Ավետարանը լիքն է այնպիսի դրվագներով, որոնցում Քրիստոս կամ իր աշակերտները որևէ գործ են կատարում այդ օրը, ինչի համար հանդիմանվում են փարիսեցիներից (օրինակ՝ Մատթ. ԺԲ 1-...):
Վերջին մեջբերման կոնտեքստից ակնհայտ երևում է, որ խոսքը շաբաթվա օրերի մասին չէ, այլ ավելի գլոբալ իմաստով, ողորմության և շնորհի, ինչը ամփոփված է գլխի վերջին համարում:

Բացի դրանից, Քրիստոս նշում է, որ բարիք գործելու համար շաբաթ-կիրակի չկա. եթե մեկին կարող ես օգնել շաբաթ օրը, պիտի ասես՝ գնա, վա՞ղը արի, այսօր գործ անել չե՞մ կարող:  :Shok: 

Ձեր նշած պատվիրանը ես այնպես եմ հասկանում, որ տրված է, որպեսզի շաբաթվա մեջ առնվազն մեկ օր մարդիկ հավաքվեն եկեղեցում, աղոթեն, քարոզ լսեն, և այլն: Հիմա ինչքանո՞վ է էական՝ դա շաբա՞թ օրն է, թե՞ կիրակի:

Միգուցե ես ինչ-որ բան այնպես չեմ հասկանում, սակայն Ձեր «ձևի և հոգու» վերաբերյալ մեջբերումները ճիշտ և ճիշտ հարմարվում են այս 4-րդ պատվիրանի տառացի, ձևական ընկալմանը: Շնորհակալ կլինեմ, եթե էական փաստարկներ բերեք (բացի նրանից, որ «Աստված այդպես է պատվիրել և վերջ») հանգստանալու համար հե՛նց շաբաթ օրն ընտրելու համար:

Հ.Գ. Ճիշտն ասած, ադվենտիստ-շաբաթապահների հետ գրեթե չեմ շփվել և չգիտեմ՝ որքանով է տառացի նրանց՝ Աստվածաշնչի ընկալումը, սակայն, որպես բողոքականության ճյուղ (այդ էլ է հարցական) պետք է որ այս կամ այն չափով հատուկ լինի:

----------

einnA (17.08.2010), Freeman (17.08.2010), Monk (16.08.2010)

----------


## Monk

> Մնում էր պարտադիր լիներ մոմ վառելը.... արդեն ասացի, դա մանր հարց է, այնպիսիների կողքին, ինչպիսին է պատվիրան փոխելը:


Չգիտեմ ինչ է մնում, հարցը տվել եք, պատասխանել եմ, ինչքան էլ որ մանր հարցի մասին լինի:



> Համաձայն եմ Ձեձ հետ, որ շաբաթվա բոլոր օրերը պիտի սուրբ պահել, բայց Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, որ Աստված սրբեց 7րդ օրը` Շաբաթը, որ մնացած օրերից տարբերվի, և այդ օրը պիտի նվիրել Աստծուն և հանգստանալ, դե սա արդեն կարծում եմ գիտեք, ինչպես որ պատվիրված է 4րդ պատվիրանում. Իսկ ինչու միայն հրեաները, այս պատվիրանը պահեցին Հիսուսը և նրա աշակերտները(ահա համարները` Ղուկաս 4,16, Մաթեոս 24,20, Գործք Առաքելոց 13,42, Եբրայեցիս 4,10,11)..... իսկ Առաքելական եկեղեցին փորձում է այն անել կիրակի օրը, ուղղակի հնազանդվելով Հռոմի պապի` 364թ. Լաոդիկոի ժողովում կայացրած որոշմանը.....Միթե այդպես չէ՞: Սրա մասին Աստվածաշնչում մարգարեություն ել կա...


 Եթե մի քիչ ավելի ուսումնասիրեք Եկեղեցու պատմությունը, կտեսնեք, որ նախքան Լաոդիկեի ժողովն էլ քրիստոնյաների համար կիրակին առանձնահատուկ էր որպես տերունական օր: Ի դեպ, հունարեն «կյուրակեն» հենց բառացիորեն «տերունական» է թարգմանվում: Սուրբգրային մեջբերած հատվածներին վերաբերյալ Արսն արդեն պատասխանել է: Իմ կողմից էլ ասեմ, որ շաբաթը չպահելու վերաբերյալ Ձեզ արդեն պատասխանել եմ Գործքի համապատասխան հատվածը մատնացույց անելով: Նույն հաջողությամբ ես Ձեզ հարց կարող եմ տալ, թե ինչու՞ քրիստոնյաները չեն թլպատվում, չէ՞ որ Քրիստոս ու առաքյալները թլպատված էին: Բայց հարցի պատասխանն արդեն առկա է Սուրբ Գրքում՝ առաքելական ժողովի ժամանակ հստակեցված:



> իսկ Դուք ուզում եք ասել, որ կիրակին պարզապես որպես Հիսուս Քրիստոսի հարության օր է հիշատակվում.... Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, որ Հիսուսը հարություն առավ ՄԻԱՇԱԲԹԻ օրը... լավ ենթադրենք կիրակին որպես Հարության օր է տոնվում, իսկ ինչու՞ Առաքելական եկեղեցին 4րդ պատվիրանը չի պահում:


Կներեք, Ձեր կարծիքով միաշաբթին ու կիրակին տարբեր օրե՞ր են:



> Թումանյանի "Ձևն ու հոգին" (հատվածը, որ ես գրել եմ) հենց Առաքելական եկեղեցուն  է վերաբերում...հենց այն կետերին, որտեղ այն թերանում է,  իսկ այս թեման բացվել է, որպեսզի քննարկվի, թե ինչու են ոմանք Առաքելական եկեղեցին համարում աղանդավոր: Կարծես թե Թումանյանն ասում է, թե ինչու... համենայն դեպս ես այպդես եմ հասկանում ու այստեղ գրում եմ իմ կարծիքը, այլ բան է, որ դուք դրա հետ համաձայն չեք:


Թումանյանը չէր կարող ՀԱԵ աղանդ համարել, այլապես իրեն էլ աղանդավոր պիտի կոչեր, քանի ՀԱԵ զավակ էր: Օրինակ «Լուսավորչի կանթեղը» կարդացած կլինեք  :Smile:  Հարգելի sweet, ես էլ եմ բոլոր հանգամանքներում քննադատում, երբ բովանդակությունը մոռացվում է և մնում է ձևը: Բայց այլ բան է քննադատել մարդկային գործոնը, այլ բան՝ Եկեղեցու դավանանքը:
Եվ հետո, եթե շաբաթ օրվա կտրվածքով եք նայում, Ձեր ասածը միայն ՀԱԵ-ուն չի վերաբերում, այլ ողջ Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցուն: Փաստորեն Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցին՝ իր բոլոր ճյուղավորումներով հանդերձ աղանդ է: Իսկ միակ ճշմարիտ ուղին էլ, ստացվում է, Շաբաթապահ գալստական կամ ադվենտիստ կոչվող աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունն է: Երևի այս կազմակերպության հրատարակած գրականությունը որոշակի ազդեցություն գործել է Ձեր հայացքների ձևավորման վրա: Սա ուղղակի որպես ենթադրություն :Smile: 



> Իսկ Շաբաթը հենց շատ անմիջական կապ ունի թեմայի հետ, մի բան, որ ամացուցում է, որ Առաքելական եկեղեցին ոչ թե ընդունում և հնազանդվում է Աստծուն, այլ, փաստորեն կաթոլիկ եկեղեցուն: Իսկ սա շեղում է Աստվածաշնչից, իսկ Աստվածաշնչից շեղումներն են հանգեցնում աղանդավորության:


Եթե սա ասելով՝ ի նկատի ունեք Ձեր նշած Լաոդիկեի ժողովը, ապա ստիպված պիտի լինեմ կրկին խորհուրդ տալ մի քիչ ավելի լավ ուսումնասիրել Եկեղեցու պատմությունը: Լաոդիկեի ժողովի ժամանակ Եկեղեցին բաժանված չէր, որ մեկը մյուսին հնազանդվելու մասին խոսք լինի, իսկ Կաթոլիկ Եկեղեցին նշյալ ժողովից յոթ հարյուր տարի հետո է որպես այդիսին կայացել: Մնացյալի մասին արդեն ասել եմ, չկրկնվեմ:

----------

ars83 (16.08.2010), Shah (16.08.2010)

----------


## sweet

Փորձեմ սկսել սկզբից, Ավետարանը լիքը չէ այնպիսի դեպքերով, որտեղ շաբաթ օրը աշակերտները և հատկապես Քրիստոսը գործեր են անում, այո կա մի տեղ, որտեղ նրանք քննադատության են արժանանում, ինչը ևս մեկ անագմ հուշում է այն մասին, որ դա իրոք կարևոր հարց է: Օգնել, բարի գործ անել հենց Աստծուն ծառայելու  մի ձև է:
Վերջին  մեջբերումը հատկապես 7-րդ օրվա հանգստի մասին է, այ եթե նույն գլխի 4 համարը կարդաք, կհամոզվեք: Այո, շաբաթվա մեջ առնվազն մեկ օր պետք է նվիրել Աստծուն, և ինչու ինքներս որոշենք այդ օրը, եթե Տերն արդեն պատվիրել է, միթե այդքան անկարևոր է, եթե դա լիներ ինչ որ պակաս կարևոր կետ, դժվար թե մտներ 10 պատվիրանների մեջ: Աստված մարդուն տվեց շաբաթը, որպեսզի նշան լինի իր և իրեն հետևողների միջև (Եզեկիել 20.18-20, Երեմիա 9.12-14)  
Ձևի և հոգու իմ բերած օրինակը պարզ ասում է ինչի մասին է, ել նորից չգրեմ Թումանյանի խոսքերը, իսկ մյուս հարցերում նայած, ով ինչպես է վերաբերում, մեկի համար ձևն է կարևոր, մյուսի համար հոգին, մյուսների համար պատասխանատու չեմ, իսկ իմ մասին, շատ սխալ եք ենթադրում, որ ձևն է կարևոր.... իսկ Դուք ինչ ինկատի ունեք «տառացի» ասելով, որն է դրա փոխաբերականը:  
Հիմա փորձեմ պատասխանել Մոնկի գրառմանը...
մեկ անգամ ել եմ կրկնում, դա իմ կարծիքն է, և եթե Դուք դրա հետ համամիտ չեք, դա Ձեր գործն է:
Այո, իմ ասածը ոչ միայն Առաքելական, այլ բոլոր այն եկեղեցիների վերաբերում, որոնք շեղվել են Աստվածաշնչից: նորից կրկնեմ, դրա մասին Աստվածաշնչում մարգարեություն կա, եթե կուզեք ավելի մանրամասն գրեմ, կարող եմ գրել ամբողջը: Ես չեմ կարող ասել, թե որն է միակ ճշմարիտ ուղին, բայց «Տերը տարբեր հոտերում իր ոչխարնեն ունի»... Շաբաթապահ գալստական կամ Ադվենտիստական բողոքական եկեղեցու գրականությունը Աստվածաշունչն է, ուրախ եմ` դուք էլ նույն Աստվածաշունչն եք կարդում:
Եկեղեցու պատմությունը ևս մեկ անգամ ուսումնասիրելու փոխարեն ևս մեկ անգամ Աստվածաշունչը թերթեցի, քանի որ Սուրբ հոգով գրված այդ գրքի միջոցով է, որ  Աստված սովորեցնում է մեզ, թե որն է ճիշտ և որը սխալ: Դե միգուցե Լաոդիկեի  ժողովի համաձայն չէ, (այդ դեպքում նոր հարց է առաջանում, ուրիշ ինչ հիման վրա) բայց Առաքելական եկեղեցին սուրբ է պահում կիրակին: (Ես ասում եմ առաքելական, որովհետև այս թեման առաքելական եկեղեցու մասին է): 
Լավ, ենթադրենք ես հայ քրիստոնյա եմ, սակայն ապրում եմ հայրենիքից հեռու, չունեմ կապի և հաղորդակցության միջոցներ, միակ բանը որ ունեմ ինձ մոտ որպես քրիստոնյա դաստիարակվելու` Աստվածաշունչն է, ինչ եք կարծում, եթե պատմությունն ուսումնասիրելու հնարավորություն չունենամ, այդպես ել անտեղյակ կմնամ ու սխալ քրիստոնյա կլնիեմ? Ես այդպես չեմ մտածում, այդ դեպքում ես ուղղակի կպահեմ շաբաթը, որպես սուրբ օր, նույնիսկ մտքովս չի ել անցնի, որ ամբողջ աշխարհը կիրակին է պահում: (չկարծեք թե կենտրոնացած եմ Շաբաթի և կիրակիի վրա, ուղղակի այս պահին դրա մասին ենք խոսում, դրա համար ել միայն այդ կետն եմ օրինակ բերում):
 Կիրակի բառը տերունական է նշանակում, իսկ Sunday-ն արևի հեթանոսական  օր, լավ եթե շաբաթվա օրերի թարգմանությունից ենք խոսում, ես էլ ուզւոմ եմ ուրբաթ և շաբաթ օրերի թարգմանությունն ասել` ուրբաթ նշանակում է նախապատրաստվել, իսկ շաբաթ` (սաբաթ) հանգիստ  : Միաշաբթին շաբաթվա առաջին օրն էր, դրա համար էի նշել դրա մասին, (սա ևս մի վկայություն է, որ այն շաբաթվա առաջին օրվանից տեղափոխվել է վերջին օր և “համապատասխանեցվել” 4-րդ պատվիրանին)… 
Փորձեցի պատասխանել ձեր հարցերին, գուցե անհասկանալի ելի բաներ են մնացել, գրեք անպայման, բայց կարծում եմ այս թեմայի համար հատուկ թեմա պիտի բացել (եթե ուզում եք ասեմ, թե ինչն է ինձ ստիպում այսպես մտածել):
Իսկ ինձ մոտ մի այլ հարց է առաջացել. Ինչու Առաքելական եկեղեցում մկրտության ձևը տարբերվում է այն ձևից, որը Քրիստոսը ցույց տվեց մեզ` իր սեփական մկրտությամբ:

----------


## ars83

> Փորձեմ սկսել սկզբից, Ավետարանը լիքը չէ այնպիսի դեպքերով,


Ինչպե՞ս թե՝ լիքը չէ: Ահա առնվազն վեց տարբեր դրվագ. (կարծում եմ՝ քիչ չէ)
1) Մատթ. ԺԲ 1-8, 2) Մատթ. ԺԲ 10-13, 3) Մարկ. Գ 10, 4) Ղուկ. ԺԳ 11-16, 5) Հովհ. Ե 1-11, 6) Հովհ. Է 22-23:




> որտեղ շաբաթ օրը աշակերտները և հատկապես Քրիստոսը գործեր են անում, այո կա մի տեղ, որտեղ նրանք քննադատության են արժանանում, ինչը ևս մեկ անագմ հուշում է այն մասին, որ դա իրոք կարևոր հարց է:


Կուզենայի շեշտել, որ հանիրավի են դատապարտվում, ինչպես և հանիրավի են մեղադրում քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցուն «շաբաթը չպահելու» մեջ: Բանը հասել էր նրան, որ փարիսեցիներն արդեն որոշում էին Քրիստոսի՝ Աստծուց լինել-չլինելը կախված այն բանից, թե որ որն էր նա բժշկություն կատարում: (Հովհ. Թ 16) Հիմա Ձերն է՝ եթե հենց շաբաթ օրը չի հանգստյան, ուրեմն «աղանդ է» (չմոռանանք, որ քրիստոնեությունն էլ աղանդ էր համարվում փարիսեցիների կողմից): Զարմանալի նմանություն է:  :Think: 

Ավելին, եկեք նայենք՝ Ս. Պողոս առաքյալն ինչ է սովորեցնում: (Կող. Բ 16)



> Ուրեմն, թող ոչ ոք ձեզ չդատապարտի ուտելու կամ խմելու, տօնական օրերի, նորալուսնի կամ *շաբաթի* հարցում, որոնք գալիք բաների ստուերներն են. բուն մարմինը Քրիստոսն է։


Այստեղ բառացիորեն ասվում է, որ շաբաթապահությունը ընդամենը ստվեր է, օրինակ, ինչպես, ասենք, թլփատությունը և բնավ չի պարտադրվում քրիստոնյաներին: Գիտեք, օրինակ, որ Հին Ուխտն արգելում էր մեռելին դիպչելը: Ս. Պողոս առաքյալը հաջորդ խոսքերում գրում է. (Կող. Բ 20-22)



> թէ մեռաք Քրիստոսի հետ եւ այս աշխարհի տարերքի իշխանութիւնից դուրս եկաք, էլ ինչո՞ւ աշխարհում ապրող էակների նման հետեւում էք կանոններին՝ ասելով. «Մի՛ մօտեցիր, մի՛ ճաշակիր, *մի՛ դիպչիր*», քանի որ այդ բոլորը, գործածուելով, ապականւում են՝ ըստ մարդկանց պատուիրանների եւ վարդապետութեան։


Եվ, ինչպես տեսնում եք, շաբաթը պահելը և «չդիպչելը» նույն կոնտեքստում են նշվում:




> Վերջին  մեջբերումը հատկապես 7-րդ օրվա հանգստի մասին է, այ եթե նույն գլխի 4 համարը կարդաք, կհամոզվեք:


Հենց սա է, որ ես անվանում եմ «տառացիություն»: Անբողջ գլխում հանդիպել են «հանգիստ» և «շաբաթ» բառերը, ուրեմն վերջ՝ շաբաթը հանգստի համար է: Կրկին կոչ եմ անում վերընթերցել գլուխն ամբողջությամբ, առանց բառերն ու համարները համատեքստից կտրելու, և ուշադրություն դարձնել վերջին երեք համարներին, որտեղ ամփոփված է գլխում շարադրված նյութը, և կտեսնեք, որ այստեղ խոսվում է մեղքերի քավության, շնորհի մասին, այլ ոչ` շաբաթ օրը չաշխատելու:




> Այո, շաբաթվա մեջ առնվազն մեկ օր պետք է նվիրել Աստծուն, և ինչու ինքներս որոշենք այդ օրը, եթե Տերն արդեն պատվիրել է, միթե այդքան անկարևոր է, եթե դա լիներ ինչ որ պակաս կարևոր կետ, դժվար թե մտներ 10 պատվիրանների մեջ:


Ինչքանո՞վ են կարևոր չնախանձելու, չարին չարով չպատասխանելու, հոգով և ճշմարտությամբ Աստծուն երկրպագելու, ամուսնուն հնազանդ լինելու, կնոջը սիրելու, մեծին հարգելու, կրտսերին չնեղացնելու պատվիրանները: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չկան տասնաբանյայում:




> Աստված մարդուն տվեց շաբաթը, որպեսզի նշան լինի իր և իրեն հետևողների միջև (Եզեկիել 20.18-20, Երեմիա 9.12-14)


Հարգելիս, ահա շաբաթից շատ ավելի կարևոր մի նշան, որի մասին խոսում է Քրիստոս: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ նա Ավետարանում ոչ մի տեղ չի ասում, որ քրիստոնյային (այսինքն՝ Քրիստոսի աշակերտին, նրան, ով հետևում է Քրիստոսի ուսմունքին, Գործք ԺԱ 26) շաբաթ պահելով կճանաչեն, բայց ահա թե ինչով պետք է ճանաչեն. (Հովհ. ԺԳ 34-35)



> Նոր պատուիրան եմ տալիս ձեզ, որ սիրէք միմեանց. ինչպէս ես ձեզ սիրեցի, դուք էլ միմեա՛նց սիրեցէք։ Եթէ դուք միմեանց սիրէք, դրանով բոլորը պիտի իմանան, որ դուք իմ աշակերտներն էք:


Այսքան բան, առանց շաբաթների և կիրակիների:

----------

einnA (17.08.2010), Monk (17.08.2010), Moonwalker (04.06.2011), ՆանՍ (17.08.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Իսկ ինձ մոտ մի այլ հարց է առաջացել. Ինչու Առաքելական եկեղեցում մկրտության ձևը տարբերվում է այն ձևից, որը Քրիստոսը ցույց տվեց մեզ` իր սեփական մկրտությամբ:


Հարգելիս Հիսուսը մկրտվել է որպես հրեա, այնուհետև մեզ տվել է նոր կրոն ու նոր ուղղություն: Նա չէր կարող ինքն իրեն մկրտել, ուստի մկրտվեց ըստ ընդհանուր կարգի: Գոնե հիշեիր, թե Հովհաննես Մկրտիչն ինչ ասաց.




> 11Ես ջրով եմ մկրտում ձեզ ապաշխարության համար. բայց իմ հետևից եկողն ինձանից զորավոր է, որի կոշիկները վեր առնելու ես արժանի չեմ. նա ձեզ կմկրտե Սուրբ Հոգով և կրակով: 12Որ հոսելին նրա ձեռին է, և նա կսրբե իր կալը և իր ցորենը կհավաքե շտեմարանը, իսկ հարդը կայրե անանցանելի կրակով»: *Մտթ.3:10-12*

----------

einnA (17.08.2010), Monk (17.08.2010)

----------


## sweet

Լավ ես տեսնում եմ Դուք ինձ սխալ եք հասկանում ու ծայրահեղություն եք ընկալում իմ ասածները: Այդ համարները քիչ են նրանց համեմատ, որտեղ պատվիրվում է պահել շաբաթը, բացի դա դրանք միևնույն դեպքն են նկարագրված տարբեր գրքերում : կոնկրետ Մատթեոս 12 1-8 համարները Քրիստոսին են վերաբերում, Ով շաբաթի ել Տերն է, սովորական մարդը չի կարող իրեն համեմատել Քրիստոսի հետ և նույն կերպ վարվել: Այս համրները , որ գրել եք, բարի գործ անելուն է վերաբերում, այստեղ Հիսուսը սովորեցնում է, որ ուղղակի պետք չէ ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ընկնել: Ուղղակի չի կարելի շաբաթ օրը մի մեծ գործ պլանավորել, և քեզնից ինչ կախված է, չանել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե շաբաթ օրը հաց ուտես, սեղանը թափած ես թողնելու:... Մի խոսքով Ձեր բերած համարներում, ոչ թե պատվիրում է չպահել շաբաթը, այլ դրանք պարզապես արդարացումներ են շաբաթը չպահողների համար, բայց դրանցով ես դեռ չեմ համոզվում, որ ես փոխեմ կարծիքս այդ հարցի շուրջ: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է չնախանձելու- Մի ցանկացիր, , չարին չարով չպատասխանելու- սիրիր քո մերձավորին քո անձի պես, հոգով և ճշմարտությամբ Աստծուն երկրպագելու- հենց առաջին 4 պատվիրաններն են, ամուսնուն հնազանդ լինելու-, կնոջը սիրելու- մի շնացիր, մեծին հարգելու- հարգիր քո հորն ու մորը, կրտսերին չնեղացնելու- սիրիր մերձավորին: Համոզվա?ծ եք, որ  չկան տասնաբանյայում:
Հովհ. ԺԳ 34-35ում դեռ չի ասվում, որ դրանով ջնջում է նախորդ պատվիրանները: Ընդհակառակը, Հիսուսը ասում է «Ես չեկա օրենքը քանդելու, այլ կատարելու»: Սերը մերձավորի նկատմամբ ցույց տալու համար , մարդը կամա թե ակամա պահում է 10 պատվիրաններից 6ը, իսկ մնացած 4 պատվիրանները, որ Աստծուն են վերաբերում, նույնպես կամա թե ակամա պահում ենք, եթե անկեղծ հավատում ենք Աստծուն և չենք փորձում արդարացումներ փնտրել այդ պատվիրանները չպահելու համար: Ես սա իմ սեփական փորձից եմ ասում, երբ անկեղծ ուզում ես կյանքդ նվիրել Աստծուն, անկախ քեզնից, ուզում ես անել ամեն ինչ, որ հաճո լինես Նրան, այլապես, եթե ստիպված ծառայես Աստծուն, կլինես օրենքի տակ, շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Աստված սրտեր է քննում, ինձ համար կարևորն Աստծո կարծիքն է: 
Եվ մի բան ել եմ ուզում ասել, չկարծեք թե ես այս ամենով ի նկատի ունեմ, որ դուք Աստծուն անկեղծ չեք հավատում, կամ ձեզ դատապարտում եմ ինչ որ պատվիրան չպահելու մեջ, ես դրա իրավունքը չունեմ, չեմ ել կարող, ես ուղղակի գրում եմ այս թեմայի շուրջ իմ կարծիքները:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:38 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:34 ----------




> Հարգելիս Հիսուսը մկրտվել է որպես հրեա, այնուհետև մեզ տվել է նոր կրոն ու նոր ուղղություն: Նա չէր կարող ինքն իրեն մկրտել, ուստի մկրտվեց ըստ ընդհանուր կարգի: Գոնե հիշեիր, թե Հովհաննես Մկրտիչն ինչ ասաց.


Ձեր կարծիքով Հիսուսը մկրտության կարիք ուներ??? իհարկե ոչ, Նա մկրտվեց, որպեսզի օրինակ ծառայի իրեն հետևողներին:

----------


## My World My Space

> Ձեր կարծիքով Հիսուսը մկրտության կարիք ուներ??? իհարկե ոչ, Նա մկրտվեց, որպեսզի օրինակ ծառայի իրեն հետևողներին:


Այո բայց նաև իր աշակերտներին հրամայեց գնալ ու մկրտել Սուրբ Հոգով:
քանի որ արդեն Հիսուսով դարձել էր եռամասնություն / Հայր, որդի, սուրբ հոգի/ ապա կարգն էլ պետք է փոխվեր....

----------


## ars83

> կոնկրետ Մատթեոս 12 1-8 համարները Քրիստոսին են վերաբերում, Ով շաբաթի ել Տերն է, սովորական մարդը չի կարող իրեն համեմատել Քրիստոսի հետ և նույն կերպ վարվել: Այս համրները , որ գրել եք, բարի գործ անելուն է վերաբերում, այստեղ Հիսուսը սովորեցնում է, որ ուղղակի պետք չէ ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ընկնել: Ուղղակի չի կարելի շաբաթ օրը մի մեծ գործ պլանավորել, և քեզնից ինչ կախված է, չանել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե շաբաթ օրը հաց ուտես, սեղանը թափած ես թողնելու:


Այս խոսքերն արտահայտում են շաբաթ օրվա նկատմամբ Աստծո դիրքորոշումը. (Մարկ. Բ 27)



> Եւ ասաց նրանց. «Շաբաթ օրը մարդո՛ւ համար է, եւ ոչ թէ մարդը՝ շաբաթ օրուայ համար»։


Ուստի, շաբաթ օրը ևս մարդու տրամադրության տակ է: Եթե հնարավորություն կա այդ օրն էլ բարիք գործելու՝ թեկուզև մեծ գործ պլանավորելով, ինչո՞ւ ոչ: Նորից կրկնեմ, իմ կարծիքն այն է, որ մարդ պետք է գոնե մեկ օր ունենա շաբաթվա մեջ՝ եկեղեցի այցելելու, և այդ օրը Տիրոջ հարության օր կիրակին է ընտրված: Շաբաթ օրվա հանգստով մարդ չի կարողանա վերածնվել, մինչդեռ Տիրոջ հարությամբ՝ անպայման: Ուստի, որքա՜ն ավելի լուսավոր ու կարևոր օր է Քրիստոսի հարության օրը, քան դրա նախորդը: (եթե խոսքը գնում է այն մասին, թե որ օրն ընտրել Պատարագի համար)




> Ինչ վերաբերում է չնախանձելու- Մի ցանկացիր, , չարին չարով չպատասխանելու- սիրիր քո մերձավորին քո անձի պես, հոգով և ճշմարտությամբ Աստծուն երկրպագելու- հենց առաջին 4 պատվիրաններն են, ամուսնուն հնազանդ լինելու-, կնոջը սիրելու- մի շնացիր, մեծին հարգելու- հարգիր քո հորն ու մորը, կրտսերին չնեղացնելու- սիրիր մերձավորին: Համոզվա՞ծ եք, որ  չկան տասնաբանյայում:


Եթե նման խտացումներ եք անում, ապա ամբողջ տասնաբանյան կարելի է կրճատել և թողնել ընդամենը երկու պատվիրան. (Մատթ. ԻԲ 36-40)



> «Վարդապե՛տ, Օրէնքի մէջ ո՞ր պատուիրանն է մեծ»։ Եւ Յիսուս նրան ասաց. «Պիտի սիրես քո Տէր Աստծուն քո ամբողջ սրտով, քո ամբողջ հոգով ու քո ամբողջ մտքով։ Այս է մեծը եւ առաջին պատուիրանը. եւ երկրորդը սրա նման է. պիտի սիրես քո ընկերոջը, ինչպէս քո անձը։ Այս երկու պատուիրաններից են կախուած ամբողջ Օրէնքը եւ մարգարէները»։


Եվս մի նրբություն: Տասնաբանյան իր դասական ձևակերպումով հանդիպում է Հին Ուխտում երկու տեղ՝ Ելից Ի 1-17 և Բ Օրինաց Ե 5-21: Եթե ուշադրություն դարձնեք, այդ հատվածներից և ո՛չ մեկը բառացիորեն չի պարունակում այն երկու պատվիրանները, ինչ նշեց Քրիստոս:




> Քո Տէր Աստծուն պիտի սիրես քո ամբողջ հոգով, քո ամբողջ էութեամբ ու քո ամբողջ ուժով։


Այս պատվիրանը հանդիպում է Բ Օրինաց Զ 5-ում, տասնաբանյայի տեքստից դուրս:

Մյուս պատվիրանը,



> Պիտի սիրես քո ընկերոջը՝ ինչպէս ինքդ քեզ


հանդիպում է Ղևտ. ԺԹ 18-ում, որը կրկին տասնաբանյայից դուրս է:

Այսպիսով, Քրիստոս ողջ օրենքը և մարգարեությունները ամփոփեց երկու պատվիրանների մեջ, որոնք տասնաբանյայից դուրս են, քանի որ ավելի ընդգրկուն և պարունակում են այն, իսկ տասնաբանյան ամբողջապես չի կարող պարունակել այս երկու մեծագույն պատվիրանները:

Այնպես որ պետք չէ, իմ կարծիքով, ամեն ինչ փորձել ամփոփել տաս պատվիրանների մեջ և դրանք դարձնել հիմնաքար, քանի որ Քրիստոս ինքը որպես հիմնաքար ընտրեց միայն մեկ պատվիրան՝ Սերը (ներկայացված երկու «ուղղությամբ»՝ առ Աստված և առ մերձավորը): Տաս պատվիրանները միայն դրա ստվերն են, ինչպես և մնացած բոլոր պատվիրաններն ու կանոնները, որոնք հանդիպում են Աստվածաշնչում:

Դուք խոսք բացեցիք ձևի և բովանդակության մասին: Շաբաթապահությունը, իմ պնդմամբ, չի կարող լինել բովանդակություն:

----------

Moonwalker (04.06.2011), My World My Space (17.08.2010)

----------


## sweet

Միևնույն է, չեմ փոխում կարծիքս... հենց այդ սիրո դրսևորումն Էլ մյուս պատվիրանները պահելն է, դրա համար էլ ամփոփված է: Միթե օրդ Աստծուն նվիրելը Աստծո նկատմամբ սիրո դրսևորում չէ? իսկ հատկապես 7րդ օրը դա անելով` նաև հարգում ես Նրա արարչագործությունը, ինչպես Նա պատվիրեց` 6 օր աշխատել և 7-րդ օրը` հանգստանալ.... իսկ Դուք այնպես եք խոսում կարծես 10 պատվիրանները պահելը, ընդհակառակը, նույնիսկ մեղք է..... հիշեք, որ այդ Գրքում գրված ոչ մի տառ ավելորդ չէ...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:01 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:57 ----------




> Այո բայց նաև իր աշակերտներին հրամայեց գնալ ու մկրտել Սուրբ Հոգով:
> քանի որ արդեն Հիսուսով դարձել էր եռամասնություն / Հայր, որդի, սուրբ հոգի/ ապա կարգն էլ պետք է փոխվեր....


դա պարզ է, Դուք ինձ սխալ եք հասկցել, ես դա չէի ասում.... խոսքն այն մասին է, որ Քրիստոսը մկրտվեց ջրում` սուզվելով......

----------


## հովարս

Ես որպես հայ քրիստոնյա և ՀԱԵ ի անդամ ցանկանում եմ  նորից վերանայել այս  բաժինը: 

 Նախ ասեմ որ մեր եկեղեցին (ՀԱԵ) ի տարբերություն մնացած բոլոր եկեղեցիների հավատարիմ է իր հավատամքին, վարդապետությանը և դավանանքին:Ունի հրաշալի հոգևոր գանձարան, որը չունի ոչ մի բողոքական եկեղեցի: Թվում է թե չունի Ասվածաշնչյան հիմքեր, բայց դա այնքան էլ այդպես չի, դրա հետ մեկտեղ հիմնված է «Առաքելական կանոններ»-ի վրա: Թերևս  Օրթոդոքս և Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիները ունեն որոշ շեղումներ(գուցե դրա մասին հետո խոսենք): Իրավիճակների բերումով մեր եկեղեցին '' հիվանդացել է'', դա չի նշանակում որ պետք է այն փոխել: Ասա ինձ խնդրեմ եթե որևէ մեկի մայրը հիվանդ է, արդյոք նա փոխու՞մ է իր մորը, թե փնտրում է միջոցներ նրան բժշկելու: Առակաց  6:20-ում ասում է  «Որդեա՛կ, պահի՛ր հորդ օրենքը և մի՛ մերժիր մորդ  խրատը»: Եկեղեցու հայրերից մեկն ասել է «Ավետարանը մեր հայրն է , իսկ եկեղեցին՝ մայրը»: Դուք որ մատնացույց եք անում ՀԱԵ-ի թերությունները, չե՞ք տեսնում ձերը: Քարկոծելու փոխարեն, լավ կանեիք ուսումնասիրեիք ձեր հայրերի եկեղեցին:

----------

KiLa (04.02.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ես որպես հայ քրիստոնյա և ՀԱԵ ի անդամ ցանկանում եմ  նորից վերանայել այս  բաժինը: 
> 
>  Նախ ասեմ որ մեր եկեղեցին (ՀԱԵ) ի տարբերություն մնացած բոլոր եկեղեցիների հավատարիմ է իր հավատամքին, վարդապետությանը և դավանանքին:Ունի հրաշալի հոգևոր գանձարան, որը չունի ոչ մի բողոքական եկեղեցի: Թվում է թե չունի Ասվածաշնչյան հիմքեր, բայց դա այնքան էլ այդպես չի, դրա հետ մեկտեղ հիմնված է «Առաքելական կանոններ»-ի վրա: Թերևս  Օրթոդոքս և Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիները ունեն որոշ շեղումներ(գուցե դրա մասին հետո խոսենք): Իրավիճակների բերումով մեր եկեղեցին '' հիվանդացել է'', դա չի նշանակում որ պետք է այն փոխել: Ասա ինձ խնդրեմ եթե որևէ մեկի մայրը հիվանդ է, արդյոք նա փոխու՞մ է իր մորը, թե փնտրում է միջոցներ նրան բժշկելու: Առակաց  6:20-ում ասում է  «Որդեա՛կ, պահի՛ր հորդ օրենքը և մի՛ մերժիր մորդ  խրատը»: Եկեղեցու հայրերից մեկն ասել է «Ավետարանը մեր հայրն է , իսկ եկեղեցին՝ մայրը»: Դուք որ մատնացույց եք անում ՀԱԵ-ի թերությունները, չե՞ք տեսնում ձերը: Քարկոծելու փոխարեն, լավ կանեիք ուսումնասիրեիք ձեր հայրերի եկեղեցին:


Հարգելի հովաս, ուրախալի է, որ դու ՀԱԵ-ի այդպիսի նվիրական անդամ ես: Եվ պատրաստ ես պաշտպանելու քո եկեղեցին: Բայց արի մի փնովի կամ նվաստացրու բողոքական եկեղեցիները: Դու ինչ՞ գիտես, թե այդ եկեղեցիները հոգևոր գանաձարան ունեն, թե ոչ: Կամ էլ այդ գանձարանը առավել է, թե պակաս է, ի՞նչ կերպով ես որոշում: Իսկ դու ամբողջովին քաջատեղյակ ես՞ այդ եկեղեցիների վերաբերյալ, նրանց ուսմունքի և կանոնադրությանը: Այստեղ հարցը ոչ թե պատմական լինելու կամ չլինելու մասին չէ, այլ ըստ Աստվածաշնչի դավանաբանական մաքրության մասին: Թերություններ ամեն եկեղեցիներն էլ ունեն, բայց խնդիրը Ճշմարտությունից շեղված լինել-չլինելն է: Աստծո Խոսքի հիմնական վարդապետությունը խեղաթյուրելու, մարդկային ավանդություններով Աստվածային պատվիրանները փոխարինելու մասին է խոսքը: Եվ հիմա դու մտածիր այս խոսքերիս վրա, և անկեղծորեն գրի, ՀԱԵ-ի ուսմունքի մեջ չկա՞ն այնպիսի կետեր, որոնք առնչվում են հեթանոսության ու կռապաշտության հետ: Շնորհը քեզ հետ լինի:

----------


## հովարս

> Հարգելի հովաս, ուրախալի է, որ դու ՀԱԵ-ի այդպիսի նվիրական անդամ ես: Եվ պատրաստ ես պաշտպանելու քո եկեղեցին: Բայց արի մի փնովի կամ նվաստացրու բողոքական եկեղեցիները: Դու ինչ՞ գիտես, թե այդ եկեղեցիները հոգևոր գանաձարան ունեն, թե ոչ: Կամ էլ այդ գանձարանը առավել է, թե պակաս է, ի՞նչ կերպով ես որոշում: Եվ ինչի՞ հիման վրա ես բողոքական եկեղեցիները տգետ անվանում: Իսկ դու ամբողջովին քաջատեղյակ ես՞ այդ եկեղեցիների վերաբերյալ, նրանց ուսմունքի և կանոնադրությանը: Այստեղ հարցը ոչ թե պատմական լինելու կամ չլինելու մասին չէ, այլ ըստ Աստվածաշնչի դավանաբանական մաքրության մասին: Թերություններ ամեն եկեղեցիներն էլ ունեն, բայց խնդիրը Ճշմարտությունից շեղված լինել-չլինելն է: Աստծո Խոսքի հիմնական վարդապետությունը խեղաթյուրելու, մարդկային ավանդություններով Աստվածային պատվիրանները փոխարինելու մասին է խոսքը: Եվ հիմա դու մտածիր այս խոսքերիս վրա, և անկեղծորեն գրի, ՀԱԵ-ի ուսմունքի մեջ չկա՞ն այնպիսի կետեր, որոնք առնչվում են հեթանոսության ու կռապաշտության հետ: Շնորհը քեզ հետ լինի:


Ավետիք ջան ցավոք քո ասած շատ  խոսքեր  տեղին են , կան թերություններ: Իմ ասածներս փնովել չի, այլ իմ տեսակետն է: Նախ ասեմ, որ ես չափից ավելի շատ եմ շփվում բողոքական եկեղեցիների հետ, ունեմ տարբեր տեսակի հոգևոր գրականություն, որը իր բովանդակությամբ շատ ճղճիմ է: Սա ի նկատի ունեմ, ասելով հոգևոր գանձարան:
Գիտություն չունեն, որովհետև առանց պարզելու բուն եկեղեցու «նիստն ու կացը» պիտակներ են կպցնում: Մի օրինակ բերեմ.(Յուդա 1:9) պատասխանիր խնդրեմ, առաքյալը Աստվածաշնչի ո՞ր գրքից մեջբերում արեց, եթե հասկացար միտքս...:  Ասեմ որ պատկերապաշտությունը ՀԱԵ ի ոչ դավանանքն է և ոչ էլ վարդապետությունը: Ասեմ անկեղծորեն, հեթանոսության և կռապաշտության հետ առնչվող ոչ մի ուսմունք չունի: խնդրում եմ քեզ եթե կարելի է, հարցդ վերաբերվող Աստվածաշնչի դավանանքի և վարդպետության խեղաթյուրմանը կոնկրետացրու: մի գուցե միասին մի բարի լուծում գտնենք:

հ.գ.
Բողոքական տարբեր եկեղ. ունեմ շատ ընկերներ :
 Ասեմ որ այսօր եկեղեցում ծառայում են շատ շնորհալի և հավատքով լի սպասավորներ: Առայժմ այսքանը

----------

KiLa (04.02.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ավետիք ջան ցավոք քո ասած շատ  խոսքեր  տեղին են , կան թերություններ: Իմ ասածներս փնովել չի, այլ իմ տեսակետն է: Նախ ասեմ, որ ես չափից ավելի շատ եմ շփվում բողոքական եկեղեցիների հետ, ունեմ տարբեր տեսակի հոգևոր գրականություն, որը իր բովանդակությամբ շատ ճղճիմ է: Սա ի նկատի ունեմ, ասելով հոգևոր գանձարան:
> Եթե մեկը գիտություն չունի, ինչպե՞ս  կանվանես նրան տգետ թե անգետ: Իսկ գիտություն չունեն, որովհետև առանց պարզելու բուն եկեղեցու «նիստն ու կացը» պիտակներ են կպցնում: Մի օրինակ բերեմ.(Յուդա 1:9) պատասխանիր խնդրեմ, առաքյալը Աստվածաշնչի ո՞ր գրքից մեջբերում արեց, եթե հասկացար միտքս...:  Ասեմ որ պատկերապաշտությունը ՀԱԵ ի ոչ դավանանքն է և ոչ էլ վարդապետությունը: Ասեմ անկեղծորեն, հեթանոսության և կռապաշտության հետ առնչվող ոչ մի ուսմունք չունի: խնդրում եմ քեզ եթե կարելի է, հարցդ վերաբերվող Աստվածաշնչի դավանանքի և վարդպետության խեղաթյուրմանը կոնկրետացրու: մի գուցե միասին մի բարի լուծում գտնենք:
> 
> հ.գ.
> Բողոքական տարբեր եկեղ. ունեմ շատ ընկերներ :
>  Ասեմ որ այսօր եկեղեցում ծառայում են շատ շնորհալի և հավատքով լի սպասավորներ: Առայժմ այսքանը


Հովարս ջան, նախ շնորհակալ եմ գրառմանդ համար: Հետո կներես, որ այսքան երկարեց պատասխանս՝ տեխնիկական պատճառներով: Ասեմ, որ բողոքական եկեղեցիները տարբերվում են: Եվ բողոքական ո՞ր եկեղեցու հետ ես դու շփվում: Այո, բողոքականների հոգևոր գրականությունը հայերենով շատ սակավ է և ոչ համակարգված, ասել քէզ ճղճիմ տեսքով: Հույսով եմ, ապագայում այն կհարստանա ու կհամակարգվի:
Ներքևում բացատրեմ միտքս հենց քո բերած օրինակի վրա, միաժամանակ պատասխանելով հարցիդ...
 Հուդա առաքյալն այս հատվածը (Հուդա 1:9) մեջբերում է արել «Մովսեսի վերափոխումն» անկանոն գրքից: «Վերափոխումն» թարգմանվում է նաև որպես «մահը», և այստեղ ավելի հստակ կլիներ «մահը» բառն օքտաքործելը: Որովհետև, նախ հրեշտակապետը վիճում էր սատանայի հետ Մովսեսի մեռած մարմնի վերաբերյալ: Հետո, սատանային Մովսեսի դիակն էր պետք, որ հրեաներին կռապաշտության մեջ առաջնորդեր: Հիմա վերոհիշյալ եկեղեցիական «նիստ ու կացի» և աստվածպաշտության արարողակարգի ժամանակ մեռածների մասունքներով օրհնության ծեսը: Նոր Կտակարանում ոչ մի այդպիսի պատվեր չկա Տիրոջ կողմից, Հնում առավել նշվում է, որ Աստծո ժողովուրդը դիակից չպղծվեր (Թվոց 19:11-22): Եվ քահանաների առումով, միայն մոտիկ հարազատի դիակին էր թույլատրվում մոտենալ՝ հոր, մոր, որդու, դստեր, եղբոր և կույս քրոջ (Ղևտացվոց 21:1-4): Քահանայապետն ընդհանրապես ոչ մի դիակի չպիտի կպներ (Ղևտացվոց 21:10-12): Եվ հիմա մասունքներով «օրհնելը» ըստ քեզ, ի՞նչ բնույթի արարողություն է: Թե՞ կասես դա ՀԱԵ-ի վարդապետության մեջ չի մտնում: Կամ թե՞ «սուրբերին աղոթելը» և նրանց «բարեխոսությանն ու միջնորդությանը» դիմելն Աստվածաշնչյան հիմք ունի: Մինչդեռ, Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսն ու Սուրբ Հոգին ունենք Հայր Աստծո մոտ Միջնորդ (Ա.Տիմ. 2:5) ու Բարեխոս (Ա.Հովհ. 2:1, Հռոմ. 8:26), այլևս ոչ ո՛ք: Իսկ կանոնավոր Աստվածաշնչի Հուդա առաքյալի թղթում մեջբերումն անելն անկանոն գրքից չի նշանակում վերջինիս կանոնացումը: Ինչպես որ Պողոս առաքյալի հեթանոս գրողներից մեջբերումներն (Գործք. 17:28, Տիտոս 1:12) ինքնին չեն կանոնացնում-աստվածաշնչացնում դրանց գրքերը: Իսկ եթե պատկերապաշտությունը ՀԱԵ-ի ոչ դավանանքն է և ոչ էլ վարդապետությունը, ապա ինչո՞ւ այն չի վերացվում կամ արգիլվում կամ զգուշացվում, որ ժողովուրդը պատկերների առաջ պաշտանմունք չմատուցեն՝ մոմ չվառեն: Ուրեմն այստեղ ուրիշ բնագավառի՝ բիզնեսի, հարց է ծագում՝ առևտուրը տաճարում: Կամ հենց մոմ վառելն ի՞նչ սովորություն է, կրակապաշտությունից եկած, թե՞... Սա էլ իմ տեսակետն է Հովարս ջան: Եթե գրածս թշնամաբար չընդունես, այլ որպես միասին մի բարի լուծում գտնելու միջոց, կհամարեմ ընդհանուր օգտի համար իմ կողմից ներդրում:
 Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ ես էլ շատ հարազատ և մտերիմ անձիք ունեմ ՀԱԵ-ում, ովքեր նվիրական են Աստծուն անկեղծ հավատքով և սիրով:
Խաղաղություն քեզ:

----------

Նետ (04.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Ավետիք ջան, ինչպես նախորոք ասացի, հիմա էլ ասեմ որ դու որոշ հարցերում ճիշտ ես, սխալներ կան, սակայն դա պատճառ չի որ հավատացյալը եկեղեցին փոխի: Ասածս այն է , որ հիվանդին բժշկել է պետք այլ ոչ թե լքել:
 Քանի որ ՀԱԵ-ն հավատում է որ Աստված կենդանիների Աստված է և ոչ թե մեռելների, երկրորդ՝ քանի որ դուք չեք ընդունում յոթանասնից Աստվածաշունչ մատյանը, ասեմ որ Մակաբայեցիների գրքում կան դեպքեր, որտեղ Իսրաէլի ժողովուրդը աղոթում էր իր նախնիներին որպեսզի զորավիգ լինեն իրենց պատերազմի ժամանակ: Երրորդ՝ ոչ թե աղոթում են սրբերին ,այլ նրանց բարեխոսությունն են խնդրում (օր. ամեն մի աղոթքի վերջում ավելացնում են «բարեխոսությաբ....») : Կարծում եմ տարբերությունը հասկանում ես: Ինչ վերաբերվում է մոմավառությանը ՝ դա էլ խմկարկության մի տեսակ է , պետք չի իմաստափոխությամբ զբաղվել նպատակներ հետապնդելով: Քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ , որ կան բողոքական եկեղեցիներ որոնք սերտ կապերի մեջ են մայր եկեղեցիների հետ, խոսքս իրենց մասին չի , այլ նրանց որ ամեն առիթ բաց չեն թողնում եկեղեցին քարկոծելու (դա շատ ''քրիստոնեական'' է): Գրականության համար ասեմ, որ ես ձեռքիս տակ ունեցել եմ շատ տարբեր բողոքական ''հոգևոր'' գրականութուններ (ոչ միայն հայերեն) ,որոնցից և ոչ մեկը արժեք չի ներկայացնում ուսուցանելու: Փորձիր կարդալ (ոչ թշնամաբար) որևիցե մի գիրք սուրբ հայրերից ,կհասկանաս առավելությունը: Սիրելի Ավետիք ես շատ լավ գիտեմ ՀԱԵ -ի թերությունները և վստահ եմ որ դրանք բժշկվող են : Չմոռանամ ասել՝ կերպարապաշտությունը օտարամուտ երևույթ է , եկել է հարևան ուղղափառներից, հիմնականում սովետների ժամանակ , երբ եկեղեցին շատ թույլ էր, ինչպես մուտք է գործել այնպես էլ կվերանա: Այսօր ՀԱԵ -ն լցված է շատ շնորհալի և հավատքով լի հոգևորականներով, կա նաև մեծ քանակությամբ հոգով և ճշմարտությամբ Աստվածապաշտ  և եկեղեցուն նվիրյալ ժողովուրդ:
 Որպես եղբայր խնդրում եմ , ուսումնասիրի ՀԱԵ -ի վարդապետությունն ու դավանանքը , հետո կարծիք կազմի:


հ.գ.
 իսկ միտքս (Հուդա 1:9) չհասկացար

----------

KiLa (04.02.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ավետիք ջան, ինչպես նախորոք ասացի, հիմա էլ ասեմ որ դու որոշ հարցերում ճիշտ ես, սխալներ կան, սակայն դա պատճառ չի որ հավատացյալը եկեղեցին փոխի: Ասածս այն է , որ հիվանդին բժշկել է պետք այլ ոչ թե լքել:


Հովարս ջան, անկեղծ ուրախ եմ պատասխանիդ համար: Տերն օրհնի քեզ:
Բայց ասեմ, որ ես եկեղեցի չեմ փոխել և ոչ էլ լքել: Ես երբեք չեմ եղել ՀԱԵ-ի անդամ, ոչ էլ այնտեղ մկրտած եմ եղել: Էնպես որ իմ հասցեին մեղադրանքդ անհիմն է: Իսկ ինչ մնում է օգտակար լինել բժշկության առումով, սիրով պատրաստ եմ, Տիրոջ շնորհքով:




> Քանի որ ՀԱԵ-ն հավատում է որ Աստված *կենդանիների Աստված է* և ոչ թե մեռելների, երկրորդ՝ քանի որ դուք չեք ընդունում յոթանասնից Աստվածաշունչ մատյանը, ասեմ որ Մակաբայեցիների գրքում կան դեպքեր, որտեղ Իսրաէլի ժողովուրդը աղոթում էր իր նախնիներին որպեսզի զորավիգ լինեն իրենց պատերազմի ժամանակ: Երրորդ՝ ոչ թե աղոթում են սրբերին ,այլ նրանց բարեխոսությունն են խնդրում (օր. ամեն մի աղոթքի վերջում ավելացնում են «բարեխոսությաբ....») : Կարծում եմ տարբերությունը հասկանում ես:





> Հիմա վերոհիշյալ եկեղեցիական «նիստ ու կացի» և աստվածպաշտության արարողակարգի ժամանակ մեռածների *մասունքներով* *օրհնության ծեսը*:


 Ես հատուկ մեջբերում եմ անում իմ նախորդ գրառումից *մասունքներով հավատացյալներին օրհելու* մասին: Եթե գրում ես, թե Աստված ողջերի Աստվածն է, խնդրում եմ շեշտես՝ միայն հոգով ողջերի, թե՞ նաև մարմնով: Եթե միայն հոգով, ապա մարմինը՝ դիակը, ապականված է և, թե՛ ըստ Աստծո Խոսքի (Ղևտ. 21-րդ գլուխ, Թվոց 19:11-22 ), թե՛ ըստ ողջամիտ տրամաբանության, անընդունելի է և անթույլատրելի աստվածպաշտության համար: Իսկ եթե ի նկատի ունես նաև մարմնով՝ այսինքն, ըստ քեզ արդեն տեղի է ունեցել սուրբ ննջեցյալների հափշտակությո՞ւնը: Դա արդեն հակասում է Սուրբ Գրքին: Կարդա՝ Ա.Կորնթ. 15:22-23, Ա.Թեսաղ. 4:15-16, Բ.Թեսաղ. 2:1-8, Եբրայեցիս 11:39-40 - այս հատվածները հստակ ցույց են տալիս Տիրոջ երկրորդ գալստյան, ննջեցյալների հարության և փրկյալների հափշտակության կերպերը: Հետո, եթե սուրբերի հափշտակությունը տեղի է ունեցել, ապա ի՞նչ գործ ունեն մասունքներն երկրի վրա… Անտրամաբանական և անիմաստ մի բան է դառնում:
Հիմա մեկ բան եմ խնդրում, գրիր Մակաբայեցիների գրքի ո՞ր հատվածում է նշված հրեաների աղոթքներն իրենց նախնիներին ուղղված: Ինձ պարզապես հետաքրքիր է իմանալ, թե ինչ աղոթքներ էին դրանք: Թեկուզ բարեխոսական:




> Ինչ վերաբերվում է մոմավառությանը ՝ դա էլ խմկարկության մի տեսակ է , պետք չի իմաստափոխությամբ զբաղվել նպատակներ հետապնդելով: Քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ , որ կան բողոքական եկեղեցիներ որոնք սերտ կապերի մեջ են մայր եկեղեցիների հետ, խոսքս իրենց մասին չի , այլ նրանց որ ամեն առիթ բաց չեն թողնում եկեղեցին քարկոծելու (դա շատ ''քրիստոնեական'' է): Գրականության համար ասեմ, որ ես ձեռքիս տակ ունեցել եմ շատ տարբեր բողոքական ''հոգևոր'' գրականութուններ (ոչ միայն հայերեն) ,որոնցից և ոչ մեկը արժեք չի ներկայացնում ուսուցանելու: Փորձիր կարդալ (ոչ թշնամաբար) որևիցե մի գիրք սուրբ հայրերից ,կհասկանաս առավելությունը: Սիրելի Ավետիք ես շատ լավ գիտեմ ՀԱԵ -ի թերությունները և վստահ եմ որ դրանք բժշկվող են : Չմոռանամ ասել՝ կերպարապաշտությունը օտարամուտ երևույթ է , եկել է հարևան ուղղափառներից, հիմնականում սովետների ժամանակ , երբ եկեղեցին շատ թույլ էր, ինչպես մուտք է գործել այնպես էլ կվերանա: Այսօր ՀԱԵ -ն լցված է շատ շնորհալի և հավատքով լի հոգևորականներով, կա նաև մեծ քանակությամբ հոգով և ճշմարտությամբ Աստվածապաշտ  և եկեղեցուն նվիրյալ ժողովուրդ:
> *Որպես եղբայր խնդրում եմ , ուսումնասիրի ՀԱԵ -ի վարդապետությունն ու դավանանքը , հետո կարծիք կազմի:*
> 
> հ.գ.
>  իսկ միտքս (Հուդա 1:9) չհասկացար


Քո խնդրանքը չեմ մերժում, ուսումնասիրում եմ, էլի կուսումնասիրեմ, որպեսզի, եթե սխալ կարծիք ունենամ ուղղեմ անպայման:

Իսկ Հուդա 1:9 մեջբերմանդ միտքն ու նպատակը խնդրում եմ բացատրես:

Խաղաղություն քեզ:

----------

Նետ (06.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Ավետիք ջան , նախ ասեմ որ խոսքը քո մասին չի , այլ նրանց ովքեր փորձում են միշտ վարկաբեկել ՀԱԵ -ն, իսկ այդպիսի կազմակերպություններ, ''եկեղեցիներ'' շատ կան:
 2. Պիտի ասեմ, որ առաջին անգամն եմ լսում՝ մջբ.« մեռելների մասունքներով հավատացյալներին օրհնելու» մասին, միգուցե ինչոր բան շփոթում ես (կներես):
 3. Մակաբայեցիներից մեջբերումս քեզ կհայտնեմ , ուղղակի ժամանակ է հարկավոր փնտրելու համար: Ինչ վերաբերվում է Հուդա 1:9 -ին, ավելացնեմ նաև  2 Թեսաղ. 2:14ը որպեսզի ավելի հասկանալի լինի: Գիտեմ բողոքականների դիրքորոշումը ավանդությունների վերաբերյալ,սակայն ասեմ որ կա Աստվածհայտնության երեք ձև , մեկը՝ դա ավանդությունն է, որի փալուն օրինակը գիրք Ծննդոցն է և հենց ինքը Աստվածաշունչը, մյուսը՝ արարչագործությունը և երրորդը՝ մարմնացյալ մեր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է: ՀԱԵ -ն ընդունում է սուրբ ավանդությունները որպես Աստվածհայտնություն:
    Եթե ուսումնասիրում էս ՀԱԵ -ի վարդ. և դավան.,(աղոթում եմ, Տերը լուսավորի քո միտքը), ապա կտեսնես որ վերը նշված և ոչ մի սխալ չկա վարդապետության և դավանանքի մեջ, դրանք բոլորը ժամանակի և վիճակների ազդեցության հետևանքներ են, որոնք նույն ժամանակի միջոցով էլ կվերանան:

Քո պատրաստակամության համար ուրախ եմ:
Տերը քեզ հետ:

----------

KiLa (04.02.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

Ողջույն Հովարս ջան: Արդեն մի քանի օր է, ինչ ընթերցում եմ վերջին գրառումդ: Եվ հիմա ուզում եմ պատասխանել դրան:



> Պիտի ասեմ, որ առաջին անգամն եմ լսում՝ մջբ.« մեռելների մասունքներով հավատացյալներին օրհնելու» մասին, միգուցե ինչոր բան շփոթում ես (կներես):


 Երևի ուշադիր չես եղել, երբ կաթողիկոսն օգտագործում է *աջը*՝ հիմնականում մետաղից պատրաստված մարդկային ձեռքի նմանություն, ինչի մեջ պարփակված են ննջած սուրբերից մեկի մասունքներից մի մասնիկ: Կամ էլ մյուռոնի պատրաստման ժամանակ, երբ նույն *աջով*՝ ինչի մեջ մասունքներ են, խառնում են զանգվածը, այն օրհնելով: Չե՞ս հիշում նման արարողություններ: Ես շատ եմ տեսել:


> կա Աստվածհայտնության երեք ձև , մեկը՝ դա ավանդությունն է


 Այո, ամբողջ Աստվածաշունչը դա *Աստվածային* ավանդություն է մեզ համար: Բայց կան նաև *մարդկային* ավանդություններ, որոնք շատ հաճախ հակասում են Աստվածայինին: Օրինակ, Մատթ. 15:1-11 հատվածում Տեր Հիսուսը հանդիմանում է կրոնավորներին նրանց կեղծավորության մեջ, որ մարդկային ավանդությունը առավել էին դասում, քան Աստծո պատվիրանը: Այս պատճառով, ոչ թե ամեն ավանդությունն (մարդկային) է Աստվածհայտնության ձև, այլ միայն Աստվածայինը: Որ է կանոնավոր Աստվածաշունչը:


> Մակաբայեցիներից մեջբերումս քեզ կհայտնեմ , ուղղակի ժամանակ է հարկավոր փնտրելու համար:


 Իսկ Մակաբայեցիների վարաբերյալ խնդրում եմ անպայման հայտնես, որովհետև շատ հետաքրքրի է, միևնույն ժամանակ անհավատալի:
Տերն օրհնի քեզ:

----------


## հովարս

> Մակաբայեցիներից մեջբերումս քեզ կհայտնեմ...


Բարեւ Ավետիք ջան, կներես որ ուշացրեցի պատասխանս, այս վերջին ժամանակները հիշողությունս ինձ դավաճանում է: Խոնարհաբար ներեղություն եմ խնդրում որ թույլ եմ տվել սխալ: Հիշածս մեջբերումը ոչ թե բարեխոսության համար էր այլ ննջեցյալների հանար աղոթել(2 Մակաբ. 12:44-46),որը նույնպես բողոքականները չեն ընդունում:




> ոչ թե աղոթում են սրբերին ,այլ նրանց բարեխոսությունն են խնդրում (օր. ամեն մի աղոթքի վերջում ավելացնում են «բարեխոսությաբ....») :


իսկ բարեխոսության համար աղոթքի մեջբերումները Սուրբ գրքից հետևյալն են՝
*Ծննդոց 4:10
2 Մակ. 8:3-4
Մատթ. 22:32
Մարկ. 12:26-27
Ղուկ. 20:37-39*
իսկ այս պատմության մեջ ավելի ցայտուն է արտահատվում՝ *Ղուկ. 16:19-31*: Եթե անիրավ հարուստն է բարեխոսում իր եղբայրների համար, ապա որքանով առավել սուրբերը կարող են բարեխոսել:




> Այո, ամբողջ Աստվածաշունչը դա* Աստվածային* ավանդություն է մեզ համար: Բայց կան նաև* մարդկային* ավանդություններ, որոնք շատ հաճախ հակասում են Աստվածայինին:


Ավանդության համար ասեմ հետևյալը, ընդունում եմ որ կան մարդկային ավանդություններ, նամանավանդ որ Տերն էլ է դա ասում: Իսկ սուրբ ավանդությունը դա այն է որ թե հայտնություն, թե գիտություն և թե տեսիլք, որոնք տեղ չեն գրավել Սբ. Գրքում, կամ է՛լ ավելի ուշ են ի հայտ եկել, և փոխանցվել են բերնեբերան: Առաքյալն ասում է, «եթե բոլոր բաները գրվեին, աշխարհիս գրքերը չէին բավարարի»(մոտավոր մեջբերում): Տարբեր կազմակերպությունների ''հովիվներ'' հայտարարում են, թե « Աստված ինձ ասեց...», «երազումս տեսա...», «տեսա մի տեսիլք...» և այլն, դրանց դուք հավատում եք , իսկ եկեղեցու ավանդությանը՝ ոչ:




> Երևի ուշադիր չես եղել, երբ կաթողիկոսն օգտագործում է* աջը՝* հիմնականում մետաղից պատրաստված մարդկային ձեռքի նմանություն, ինչի մեջ պարփակված են ննջած սուրբերից մեկի մասունքներից մի մասնիկ:


պիտի ասեմ, որ *աջը* օգտագործում են միայն մեռոն պատրաստելու ժամանակ և այդտեղ ոչ մի հանցանք չկա: Վստահ եմ, որ դա էլ իր բացատրությունը ունի:
եթե ասում եք «այս գրքույկը գնիր և դու կօրհնվես»,«այս CD կամ այս DVD գնեք և կօրհնվեք»:
Այս ամենը ձեզ՝ բողոքականներիդ համար ընդունելի է, իսկ աջով օրհնելը ո՞չ:

----------

KiLa (04.02.2012)

----------


## հովարս

ԱՋ, աստվածաշնչյան և կրոնածիսական նշանակությամբ

1. Արարչական Ձեռքի օրհնության, աստվածային հաճության նշանակությամբ բարու խորհրդանիշ. աստվածային զորության, իշխանության ցուցիչ: Աստծո մասին Դավիթն ասում է. «... Իր Աջն ու իր սուրբ բազուկը փրկեցին նրան» (Սաղմ. 97.1): Աջ հասկացությունն Աստվածաշնչում հանդես է գալիս նաև այլ նրբիմաստներով, սակայն հիմնականում ըմբռնվում է որպես Աստծո Աջ: Ընդ որում եբրայերենում Աջ նշանակում էր նաև հարավ, իսկ ձախը՝ հյուսիս: Կարմիր ծովով անցնելուց հետո Մովսեսն ու իսրայելացիները փառաբանում են Աստծուն՝ ասելով. «Քո աջը, Տե՜ր, զորությամբ փառավորվեց, քո աջը, Տե՜ր, խորտակեց թշնամուն» (Ելք 15.6): Աստծո Աջը խորհրդանշում է Հիսուսին: Հիսուսի համբարձման վերաբերյալ Մարկոս ավետարանիչը գրում է. «Եվ ինքը Տեր Հիսուս, նրանց հետ խոսելուց հետո, դեպի երկինք վերացավ և նստեց Հոր աջ կողմը» (Մարկ. 16. 19): Աստվածաշնչում բազմաթիվ են Աստծո Աջի հիշատակումները՝ որպես խորհրդանիշ զանազան իրողությունների. Աստծո արարչագործության (Եսայի 48. 13), Աստծո զորության (Ելք 15. 6, Սաղմ. 21.8), պատվի, մեծարման (Սաղմ. 44.10, Մատթ. 25.34, Գործք 7.55), մասնավոր օրհնության (Ծննդ. 48. 14), եղբայրական սիրո (Գաղատ. 2.9), թշնամության (Սաղմ. 108.6, Զաքարիա 3.1), երդման [Հայտն. 10.5–6, Ծննդ. 14. 22 և այլն (իսկ երդմնազանց մարդու ձեռքը համարվում է «մեղսագործ աջ», Սաղմ. 143. 8)]: Աստծո Աջը սրբապատկերներում առկա է իբրև օրհնության խորհրդանիշ՝ ձեռք, որը երևում է բացված երկնքից:
2. Աջը, որպես օրհնության և զորության փոխանցման միջոց, Աստծո կամեցողությամբ տրված է նաև Աստծո սիրելիներին (նահապետներ, մարգարեներ, առաքյալներ): Այսպես, Աստվածաշնչում Հակոբն օրհնում է իր որդու՝ Հովսեփի որդիներին՝ իր աջ ձեռքը դնելով Եփրեմի, իսկ ձախը՝ Մանասեի գլխին (Ծննդ. 48.12–16): Իսկ սրանից էլ առաջ Աբրահամն իր որդու՝ Իսահակի համար կին բերելու մեկնող ծառային երդվեցնում է՝ վերջինիս ձեռքը դնել տալով իր ազդրի տակ. խորհրդանշական արարողություն, որն, անշուշտ, ունի հատուկ իմաստ (Ծննդ. 24.3–5, 9): Ձեռքն օրհնվելու ենթակա անձի գլխին դնելու, Աջով օրհնելու բազում դեպքեր է վկայում Սուրբ Գիրքը. «Նավեի որդի Հեսուն լցվեց իմաստության հոգով, որովհետև Մովսեսն իր ձեռքը դրել էր նրա վրա...» (Երկրորդ օրենք 34.9), «Եվ ձեռքը դրեց նրա վրա, ու նույն ժամին հիվանդը ուղղվեց և Աստծուն փառք էր տալիս» (Ղուկ. 13.13), «Այն ժամանակ ձեռքները դրեցին նրանց վրա, և նրանք Սուրբ Հոգին ստացան» (Գործք 8.17) և այլն:
3. Եկեղեցիներում որպես սրբություններ պահպանվում են սուրբ առաքյալների և հայրապետների մետաղե Աջերը: Հայ եկեղեցու սրբություններից են Լուսավորչի Աջը, Թադեոս և Բարդուղիմեոս առաքյալների, Հակոբ Մծբնացու և մյուս սուրբերի Աջերը՝ նրանց մասունքներով հանդերձ, որոնք պահպանվում են Ս. Էջմիածնի վանքի թանգարանում: Սուրբերի Աջերը նշանակ են տվյալ եկեղեցու շնորհաբաշխության:

----------

KiLa (04.02.2012)

----------


## Jarre

*Մոդերատորական: Անձնական հարթության հանված մի շարք գրառումներ ջնջվել են իսկ մի քանիսն էլ խմբարգվել։ Հաշվի առնելով, որ դրանք եղել են հին գրառումներ և գրառումների հեղինակներից ոմանք այլևս ակտիվ չեն Ակումբում, տուգանայիններ կամ զգուշացումներ չեն տրվել։ Հաջորդ անգամ, սակայն, նման գրառումները կջնջվեն համապատասխան հետևանքներով՝ զգուշացումներով և տուգանայիններով։ Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ այս հարցում համագործակցելու համար։*

----------

Ambrosine (24.05.2011), Ariadna (24.05.2011), Chuk (25.05.2011), Monk (24.05.2011), Moonwalker (24.05.2011), Skeptic (24.05.2011), հովարս (24.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

Բարև Հովարս ջան: Ուրախ եմ, որ կարողանում ենք հաղորդակցվել, և հիմա քեզ իմ պատասխանը գրել:



> Բարեւ Ավետիք ջան, կներես որ ուշացրեցի պատասխանս, այս վերջին ժամանակները հիշողությունս ինձ դավաճանում է: Խոնարհաբար ներեղություն եմ խնդրում որ թույլ եմ տվել սխալ: Հիշածս մեջբերումը ոչ թե բարեխոսության համար էր այլ *ննջեցյալների հանար աղոթել* (2 Մակաբ. 12:44-46), որը նույնպես բողոքականները չեն ընդունում:


Այո, անիմաստ է աղոթել նրանց համար, ովքեր արդեն հանդերձյալ կյանքում որոշված տեղերում են գտնվում: Որովհետև հենց *Ղուկ.16:26*-ում էլ հստակ նշվում է, որ մեկը չի կարող իր մտած հավիտենությունը փոխել՝ դժոխքից դրախտ անցնել և հակառակը: Աստված արդար է և ճշմարիտ, որ Իր որոշման մեջ չի սխալվում, առավել մարդու հավիտենական վիճակի վերաբերյալ: Ու ինչքան էլ աղոթես, ոչինչ չես կարող փոխել: Անիմաստ է և սխալ:




> ոչ թե աղոթում են սրբերին ,այլ նրանց բարեխոսությունն են խնդրում (օր. ամեն մի աղոթքի վերջում ավելացնում են «բարեխոսությաբ....») :
> 			
> 		
> 
> իսկ բարեխոսության համար աղոթքի մեջբերումները Սուրբ գրքից հետևյալն են՝
> *Ծննդոց 4:10
> 2 Մակ. 8:3-4
> Մատթ. 22:32
> Մարկ. 12:26-27
> ...


Արի մի քիչ ուշադրություն դարձրու մեջբերածդ (բացի 2 Մակ. 8:3-4, որովհետև դեռ մոտս չունեմ անկանոն գիրք) սուրբգրային հատվածներին:

 Ծննդ. 4:10 - խոսում է Կայենին տված Աստծո հանդիմանության մասին, որ Աբելի արյունը *բողոքում է* Աստծուն, և ոչ մի բարեխոսության մասին խոսք չկա: Այս երեք Մատթ. 22:31-32, Մարկ. 12:26-27, Ղուկ. 20:37-39 նորկտակարանյան հատվածները նույն ճշմարտության մասին են խոսում Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մեռելների հարության վկայության մասին: Մատթ. 22 գլխի մեջ հատուկ եմ մեջբերել 31 խոսքը, որովհետև այն կա նաև մնացախ երկուսի մեջ: Եվ ցույց է տալիս «Աստխո ողջերի Աստվածը» լինելու կերպը՝ Տիրոջ մարդիկ հարություն են առնելու հավիտենական կյանքի համար: Եվ ի վերջո Ղուկ. 16:19-31 պատմությունը: Ճիշտ է հարուստը բարեխոսում է իր եղբայրների համար, բայց և այնպես մերժվում են նրա խնդրանքները, պատճառաբանվելով, որ *աշխարհի երեսին կա Կենդանի Աստծո Խոսքը*. «…նրանք Մովսեսին և մարգարեներին ունեն, թող նրանց լսեն» (Ղուկ.16:29) :

Աստվածաշնչում ոչ մեկ տեղ չկա պատվեր կամ հորդոր դիմելու ննջեցյալների բարեխոսությանը:




> Ավանդության համար ասեմ հետևյալը, ընդունում եմ որ կան մարդկային ավանդություններ, նամանավանդ որ Տերն էլ է դա ասում: Իսկ սուրբ ավանդությունը դա այն է որ թե հայտնություն, թե գիտություն և թե տեսիլք, որոնք տեղ չեն գրավել Սբ. Գրքում, կամ է՛լ ավելի ուշ են ի հայտ եկել, և փոխանցվել են բերնեբերան: Առաքյալն ասում է, «եթե բոլոր բաները գրվեին, աշխարհիս գրքերը չէին բավարարի»(մոտավոր մեջբերում): Տարբեր կազմակերպությունների ''հովիվներ'' հայտարարում են, թե « Աստված ինձ ասեց...», «երազումս տեսա...», «տեսա մի տեսիլք...» և այլն, դրանց դուք հավատում եք , իսկ եկեղեցու ավանդությանը՝ ոչ:


Ամեն ավանդություն, որ չի համապատասխանում Աստվածաշնչին վնասակար է և վտանգավոր հոգևոր կյանքի համար: Անկախ նրանից ով է ասողը՝ հովիվ, եպիսկոպոս, սուրբ ննջեցյալ, այդ ավանդությունը պիտի համեմատվի Աստծո Խոսքի հետ: Առավել ավանդությունն ինչքան էլ, որ համապատասխանի Աստվածաշնչին, չպիտի փոխարինի Ճշմարիտ Ուսմունքին՝ Սուրբ Գրքին: Այսինքն, եթե ժամանակի ընթացքում ձևավորվել են որոշ վարդապետական ավանդություններ, միևնույնն է դրանք պիտի քննվեն և շտկվեն Ավետարանի Լույսի ներքո:




> պիտի ասեմ, որ *աջը* օգտագործում են միայն մեռոն պատրաստելու ժամանակ և այդտեղ ոչ մի հանցանք չկա: Վստահ եմ, որ դա էլ իր բացատրությունը ունի:
> *եթե ասում եք «այս գրքույկը գնիր և դու կօրհնվես»,«այս CD կամ այս DVD գնեք և կօրհնվեք»:*
> Այս ամենը ձեզ՝ բողոքականներիդ համար ընդունելի է, իսկ աջով օրհնելը ո՞չ:


Արի սխալ պնդումներ մի արա կոնկրետ իմ և իմ եկեղեցու հասցեյին: Մենք այսպիսի բան չենք ասել, ու ես էլ այդպիսի բան չեմ լսել մեզ մոտ: Եվ մեզ մոտ եկեղեցում ոչինչ չի վաճառվում: Իսկ ժողովուրդն օրհնվում է Աստծո Խոսքով և Շնորհքով:

----------


## Ավետիք

> ԱՋ, աստվածաշնչյան և կրոնածիսական նշանակությամբ
> 
> 1. Արարչական Ձեռքի օրհնության, աստվածային հաճության նշանակությամբ բարու խորհրդանիշ. աստվածային զորության, իշխանության ցուցիչ: Աստծո մասին Դավիթն ասում է. «... Իր Աջն ու իր սուրբ բազուկը փրկեցին նրան» (Սաղմ. 97.1): Աջ հասկացությունն Աստվածաշնչում հանդես է գալիս նաև այլ նրբիմաստներով, սակայն հիմնականում ըմբռնվում է որպես Աստծո Աջ: Ընդ որում եբրայերենում Աջ նշանակում էր նաև հարավ, իսկ ձախը՝ հյուսիս: Կարմիր ծովով անցնելուց հետո Մովսեսն ու իսրայելացիները փառաբանում են Աստծուն՝ ասելով. «Քո աջը, Տե՜ր, զորությամբ փառավորվեց, քո աջը, Տե՜ր, խորտակեց թշնամուն» (Ելք 15.6): Աստծո Աջը խորհրդանշում է Հիսուսին: Հիսուսի համբարձման վերաբերյալ Մարկոս ավետարանիչը գրում է. «Եվ ինքը Տեր Հիսուս, նրանց հետ խոսելուց հետո, դեպի երկինք վերացավ և նստեց Հոր աջ կողմը» (Մարկ. 16. 19): Աստվածաշնչում բազմաթիվ են Աստծո Աջի հիշատակումները՝ որպես խորհրդանիշ զանազան իրողությունների. Աստծո արարչագործության (Եսայի 48. 13), Աստծո զորության (Ելք 15. 6, Սաղմ. 21.8), պատվի, մեծարման (Սաղմ. 44.10, Մատթ. 25.34, Գործք 7.55), մասնավոր օրհնության (Ծննդ. 48. 14), եղբայրական սիրո (Գաղատ. 2.9), թշնամության (Սաղմ. 108.6, Զաքարիա 3.1), երդման [Հայտն. 10.5–6, Ծննդ. 14. 22 և այլն (իսկ երդմնազանց մարդու ձեռքը համարվում է «մեղսագործ աջ», Սաղմ. 143. 8)]: Աստծո Աջը սրբապատկերներում առկա է իբրև օրհնության խորհրդանիշ՝ ձեռք, որը երևում է բացված երկնքից:
> 2. Աջը, որպես օրհնության և զորության փոխանցման միջոց, Աստծո կամեցողությամբ տրված է նաև Աստծո սիրելիներին (նահապետներ, մարգարեներ, առաքյալներ): Այսպես, Աստվածաշնչում Հակոբն օրհնում է իր որդու՝ Հովսեփի որդիներին՝ իր աջ ձեռքը դնելով Եփրեմի, իսկ ձախը՝ Մանասեի գլխին (Ծննդ. 48.12–16): Իսկ սրանից էլ առաջ Աբրահամն իր որդու՝ Իսահակի համար կին բերելու մեկնող ծառային երդվեցնում է՝ վերջինիս ձեռքը դնել տալով իր ազդրի տակ. խորհրդանշական արարողություն, որն, անշուշտ, ունի հատուկ իմաստ (Ծննդ. 24.3–5, 9): Ձեռքն օրհնվելու ենթակա անձի գլխին դնելու, Աջով օրհնելու բազում դեպքեր է վկայում Սուրբ Գիրքը. «Նավեի որդի Հեսուն լցվեց իմաստության հոգով, որովհետև Մովսեսն իր ձեռքը դրել էր նրա վրա...» (Երկրորդ օրենք 34.9), «Եվ ձեռքը դրեց նրա վրա, ու նույն ժամին հիվանդը ուղղվեց և Աստծուն փառք էր տալիս» (Ղուկ. 13.13), «Այն ժամանակ ձեռքները դրեցին նրանց վրա, և նրանք Սուրբ Հոգին ստացան» (Գործք 8.17) և այլն:
> 3. Եկեղեցիներում որպես սրբություններ պահպանվում են սուրբ առաքյալների և հայրապետների մետաղե Աջերը: Հայ եկեղեցու սրբություններից են Լուսավորչի Աջը, Թադեոս և Բարդուղիմեոս առաքյալների, Հակոբ Մծբնացու և մյուս սուրբերի Աջերը՝ նրանց մասունքներով հանդերձ, որոնք պահպանվում են Ս. Էջմիածնի վանքի թանգարանում: Սուրբերի Աջերը նշանակ են տվյալ եկեղեցու շնորհաբաշխության:


Քո վերը բերված սուրբգրային հատվածները խոսում են թե Աստծո իրական աջի վերաբերյալ, թե մարդկային ձեռքի: Բայց ոչ թե մետաղյա "աջի" միջոցով է Աստծո շնորհքը բաշխվում եկեղեցուն, այն էլ դիակի մասնիկներով: Այլ շնորհքը Սուրբ Հոգուց է հասնում եկեղեցուն:

----------


## հովարս

Ավետիք ջան , սա գրեցի որ հասկանալի դարձնեմ թե աջը ի՞նչ է խորհրդանշում: Եթե հիշում ես հարձդ՝ կրկնեմ որ աջով միայն մեռոնն են խառնում ( ''գդալի''  պես մի բան):

----------


## հովարս

> Ծննդ. 4:10 - խոսում է Կայենին տված Աստծո հանդիմանության մասին, որ Աբելի արյունը *բողոքում է* Աստծուն, և ոչ մի բարեխոսության մասին խոսք չկա: Այս երեք Մատթ. 22:31-32, Մարկ. 12:26-27, Ղուկ. 20:37-39 նորկտակարանյան հատվածները նույն ճշմարտության մասին են խոսում Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մեռելների հարության վկայության մասին: Մատթ. 22 գլխի մեջ հատուկ եմ մեջբերել 31 խոսքը, որովհետև այն կա նաև մնացախ երկուսի մեջ: Եվ ցույց է տալիս «Աստխո ողջերի Աստվածը» լինելու կերպը՝ Տիրոջ մարդիկ հարություն են առնելու հավիտենական կյանքի համար: Եվ ի վերջո Ղուկ. 16:19-31 պատմությունը: Ճիշտ է հարուստը բարեխոսում է իր եղբայրների համար, բայց և այնպես մերժվում են նրա խնդրանքները, պատճառաբանվելով, որ *աշխարհի երեսին կա Կենդանի Աստծո Խոսքը*. «…նրանք Մովսեսին և մարգարեներին ունեն, թող նրանց լսեն» (Ղուկ.16:29) :
> 
> Աստվածաշնչում ոչ մեկ տեղ չկա պատվեր կամ հորդոր դիմելու ննջեցյալների բարեխոսությանը:
> 
> Ամեն ավանդություն, որ չի համապատասխանում Աստվածաշնչին վնասակար է և վտանգավոր հոգևոր կյանքի համար: Անկախ նրանից ով է ասողը՝ ....:


Աստվածաշնչի ամեն մի բառ ով ոնց ուզում  մեկնաբանում է, այնինչ շատ պարզ է գրված, դուք չեք ընդունում ՀԱԵ -ի դիրքը, դա ձեր գործն է, դրանով չի որոշվում ճշմարտությիւնը: Ամեն բան չի որ գրվել է Գրքում, կան բաներ որոնք բերանացի փոխանցվել են և դա կոչվում է* սուրբ ավանդություն*( խոսքս ամեն ավանդության մասին չի) *2Թեսաղ. 2:14:*




> Արի սխալ պնդումներ մի արա կոնկրետ իմ և իմ եկեղեցու հասցեյին: Մենք այսպիսի բան չենք ասել, ու ես էլ այդպիսի բան չեմ լսել մեզ մոտ: Եվ մեզ մոտ եկեղեցում ոչինչ չի վաճառվում: Իսկ ժողովուրդն օրհնվում է Աստծո Խոսքով և Շնորհքով:


Ինչպես միշտ, դու դարձյալ անձնականի ես վերածում, ես բողոքականներից եմ խոսում և քանի որ դու ես պատասխանում նրանց փոխարեն դրա համար ասում եմ *դուք*:
Ոչ քո դեմ և ոչ էլ առավելևս քո հավատքի դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, հավատում ես այնպես ինչպես հասկանում ես:
Այսքանով ավարտում եմ իմ գրառումները այս հարցի վերաբերյալ:
Մնաս խաղաղությամբ:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ավետիք ջան , սա գրեցի որ հասկանալի դարձնեմ թե աջը ի՞նչ է խորհրդանշում: Եթե հիշում ես հարձդ՝ կրկնեմ որ աջով միայն մեռոնն են խառնում ( ''գդալի''  պես մի բան):


Ուրեմն, եթե այդ աջը, որը պարփակում է դիակի մասունքներ, օգտագործվում է մեռոնը խառնելու համար, ապա ամբողջ ձեր մեռոնը զուրկ է Աստծո օրհնությունից: Իսկ այդ մեռոնը, կարծեմ ձեր եկեղեցում, խորհրդանշում է Հոգու օծությունը, եթե չեմ սխալվում: Սա մեծ խնդիր է:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ուրեմն, եթե այդ աջը, որը պարփակում է դիակի մասունքներ, օգտագործվում է մեռոնը խառնելու համար, ապա ամբողջ ձեր մեռոնը զուրկ է Աստծո օրհնությունից: Իսկ այդ մեռոնը, կարծեմ ձեր եկեղեցում, խորհրդանշում է Հոգու օծությունը, եթե չեմ սխալվում: Սա մեծ խնդիր է:


Քո ասած «դիակի մասունքները» /ննջեցյալ սրբերի մասունքները/ մի անգամ չէ, որ հրաշք են գործել ու անգամ կան այդ հաստատող Սբ. Գրքի հատվածներ.
_«Այդ ժամանակ մի մարդու էին թաղում։ Երբ թաղողները տեսան Մովաբի կողոպտիչ զօրքին, այդ մեռած մարդուն շտապ գցեցին գերեզմանը։ Այդ մեռած մարդու դիակը Եղիսէէի ոսկորներին դիպչելուն պէս հանգուցեալը կենդանացաւ ու կանգնեց իր ոտքերի վրայ։»_ *Դ Թագավորաց 13:21*
Կամ էլ Սրբի հետ կապված իրով բժշկվելը.
_«մինչեւ իսկ նրա քրտինքը չորացրած թաշկինակներ կամ վարշամակներ էին տանում հիւանդների մօտ, եւ ախտերը հեռանում էին նրանցից. եւ չար ոգիները դուրս էին գալիս։»_ *Գործք 19: 12*
Կամ մի այլ հատված.
_«Եւ երբ առաւ գիրքը, չորս կենդանիներն ու քսանչորս երէցներն ընկան Գառան առաջ. եւ իւրաքանչիւրն ունէր քնար եւ խնկով լի ոսկէ բուրվառ, որ սրբերի աղօթքներն են։ »_ *Հայտնություն 5: 8*
Սևը սպիտակի վրա գրված է, որ սրբերի աղոթքները/իմա՝ բարեխոսությունները/ խունկի նման բուրվառից հնչեցվում եմ մեր Տիրոջ առաջ:

Կարճ ասած, ինչպես Պողոս առաքյալի աշակետ Սբ. Դիոնեսիոսն է ասում. «Տոնեցե՛ք, պատարագ մատուցե՛ք նրանց հիշատակի համար, որոնք իրենք պատարագվեցին Աստծո համար»: :Smile:

----------

ars83 (08.06.2011), հովարս (08.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> : Իսկ այդ մեռոնը, կարծեմ ձեր եկեղեցում, խորհրդանշում է Հոգու օծությունը, եթե չեմ սխալվում: Սա մեծ խնդիր է:


Չես սխալվում, և ոչ մի խնդիր էլ չկա, ավելի ճիշտ խնդիրը ձեր վարդապետության/ուսմունքի մեջ է:


 Շնորհակալություն Moonwalker ին մեջբերումների համար:

----------

Moonwalker (08.06.2011)

----------


## Նետ

Moonwalker ջան քրիստոնեությունը շա՜տ շա՜տ հեռու է նյութապաշտությունից։երևի ինձանից լավ գիտես. որ Աստծուն պաշտում են Հոգիով և Ճշմարտությունով։


> Կամ էլ Սրբի հետ կապված իրով բժշկվելը.
> _«մինչեւ իսկ նրա քրտինքը չորացրած թաշկինակներ կամ վարշամակներ էին տանում հիւանդների մօտ, եւ ախտերը հեռանում էին նրանցից. եւ չար ոգիները դուրս էին գալիս։»_ [B]Գործք


Հիմա ուզում եմ մի հարց տալ՝ ախտերին ու հիվանդություններին. թաշկինակնե՞րն  ու  վարշամակնե՞րն էին  հեռացնողները։Կամ գուցե Պետրոս Առաքյա՞լը։

----------

Ավետիք (09.06.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Moonwalker ջան քրիստոնեությունը շա՜տ շա՜տ հեռու է նյութապաշտությունից։երևի ինձանից լավ գիտես. որ Աստծուն պաշտում են Հոգիով և Ճշմարտությունով։Հիմա ուզում եմ մի հարց տալ՝ ախտերին ու հիվանդություններին. թաշկինակնե՞րն  ու  վարշամակնե՞րն էին  հեռացնողները։Կամ գուցե Պետրոս Առաքյա՞լը։


Մի պատասխան հարց էլ ես տամ, եթե կարելի է: Ինչո՞ւ հենց Պետրոս առաքյալը, ոչ թե հարևան Յիցխակը կամ Դիոգենեսը, կամ ինչո՞ւ հենց թաշկինակ: Ինչո՞ւ ամենքն իր տանը չէր նստում, աղոթեր, բժշկվեր:

----------

Moonwalker (09.06.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Մի պատասխան հարց էլ ես տամ, եթե կարելի է: Ինչո՞ւ հենց Պետրոս առաքյալը, ոչ թե հարևան Յիցխակը կամ Դիոգենեսը, կամ ինչո՞ւ հենց թաշկինակ: Ինչո՞ւ ամենքն իր տանը չէր նստում, աղոթեր, բժշկվեր:


Բժշկությունները կամ ցանկացած այլ հրաշագործությունները ինքնանպատակ չեն լինում ։
Դրանց առաջնահերդ նպատակը  մարդկանց հոգևոր  բժշկության ու փրկությանը  բերել է։
 ես համաձայն չեմ որ բժշկությունները միայն Պետրոսի միջոցով  էին կատարվում։Ամեն դեպքում. Աստված ամեն անոդ մի բանի է ծառայեցնում ։Մեկով բժշկում.մյուսով մարգարեություն. մեկ ուրիշով լեզուներ. Կամ՝ Հոգու այլ պտուղներ։

----------

Ավետիք (09.06.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Բժշկությունները կամ ցանկացած այլ հրաշագործությունները ինքնանպատակ չեն լինում ։
> Դրանց առաջնահերդ նպատակը  մարդկանց հոգևոր  բժշկության ու փրկությանը  բերել է։
>  ես համաձայն չեմ որ բժշկությունները միայն Պետրոսի միջոցով  էին կատարվում։Ամեն դեպքում. Աստված ամեն անոդ մի բանի է ծառայեցնում ։Մեկով բժշկում.մյուսով մարգարեություն. մեկ ուրիշով լեզուներ. Կամ՝ Հոգու այլ պտուղներ։


Երևի թե, եթե ամեն մեկը կարողանար տանը նստեր, աղոթեր ու բժշկվեր, վեր չէին կենա, գնա Պետրոս առաքյալի մոտ: Կամ եթե թաշկինակից օգուտ չլիներ, չէին դնի Պետրոս առաքյալի վրա: 
Հիմա, խնդրում եմ ասացեք, Դուք, որ Սուրբ Հոգու ոչ մի դրսևորում չեք բացառում և չեք կարող ժխտել Գործքում նկարագրված վերոհիշյալ դեպքը Պետրոս առաքյալի հետ կապված, ինչո՞ւ եք բացառում (այն էլ այդքան վստահորեն), որ կարող է նշխարի կամ նյութական առարկայի միջոցով տեղի ունենալ բժշկություն:

----------

Moonwalker (09.06.2011), հովարս (09.06.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Քո ասած «դիակի մասունքները» /ննջեցյալ սրբերի մասունքները/ մի անգամ չէ, որ հրաշք են գործել ու անգամ կան այդ հաստատող Սբ. Գրքի հատվածներ.
> _«Այդ ժամանակ մի մարդու էին թաղում։ Երբ թաղողները տեսան Մովաբի կողոպտիչ զօրքին, այդ մեռած մարդուն շտապ գցեցին գերեզմանը։ Այդ մեռած մարդու դիակը Եղիսէէի ոսկորներին դիպչելուն պէս հանգուցեալը կենդանացաւ ու կանգնեց իր ոտքերի վրայ։»_ *Դ Թագավորաց 13:21*


Նախ կուզեմ, որ գիտակցենք տարբերությունը աստվածպաշտության, նրա կարգի, և բժշկության միջև: Աստվածպաշտության մեջ, սկսած Հին Կտակարանից, արգելք կա դրված Տիրոջ կողմից քահանայապետի և քահանայի վերաբերյալ, որ դիակից հեռու լինեն: Կարդա հետևյալ հատվածները՝ Թվոց 19:11-22, Ղևտացվոց 21:1-4, Ղևտացվոց 21:10-12 : Աստվածաշնչում ոչ մեկ տեղ *չկա*, ընդգծում եմ և շեշտում, ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ, դիակի կամ նրա մասունքների կիրառումը կամ օգտագործումը աստվածպաշտության կարգի մեջ: Եթե Սուրբ Գրքում մեկ հատված կամ խոսք մեջ բերեք, որ նշվում է Խորանում կամ Տաճարում կամ առաջին Եկեղեցում (ի նկատի ունեմ Գործքից սկսած մինչև Հայտնություն գրքերում) կամ էլ Երկնային Տաճարում ննջած սրբերի մասունքների մասնակցությամբ պաշտամունքի մասին, ապա ես ներեղություն կխնդրեմ: Հակառակ դեպքում դուք կխնդրեք: Համաձա՞յն եք:
Նաև տեսեք Գործք 2: 29-31 գրքում նկարագրված տարբերությունը Դավիթի մեռած մարմնի, որպես ապականություն տեսած, և Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի անապական մարմնի միջև:




> Կամ էլ Սրբի հետ կապված իրով բժշկվելը.
> _«մինչեւ իսկ նրա քրտինքը չորացրած թաշկինակներ կամ վարշամակներ էին տանում հիւանդների մօտ, եւ ախտերը հեռանում էին նրանցից. եւ չար ոգիները դուրս էին գալիս։»_ *Գործք 19: 12*


Հույսով եմ ի նկատի չունես, որ այդ առարկաներն ինքնին բժշկության զորություն ունեին: Աստված է ներգործում Իր կամքի պես: Ոչ թե մարդուց էր բխում այդ զորությունը, կամ էլ այդ իրից, այլ Տիրոջ Սուրբ Հոգուց: Ու պիտի զգուշանանք, որ կռապաշտության մեջ չընկնենք, հանկարծ մարդկանց կամ իրերին գերբնական զորություն վերագրելով:




> Կամ մի այլ հատված.
> _«Եւ երբ առաւ գիրքը, չորս կենդանիներն ու քսանչորս երէցներն ընկան Գառան առաջ. եւ իւրաքանչիւրն ունէր քնար եւ խնկով լի ոսկէ բուրվառ, որ սրբերի աղօթքներն են։ »_ *Հայտնություն 5: 8*
> Սևը սպիտակի վրա գրված է, որ սրբերի աղոթքները/իմա՝ բարեխոսությունները/ խունկի նման բուրվառից հնչեցվում եմ մեր Տիրոջ առաջ:


Այո սևը սպիտակի վրա գրված է աղոթքները, և ոչ թե բարեխոսությունները: Եթե շարունակես կարդալ այդ նույն գլխի հաջորդ 8-ից 14, մինչև գլխի վերջը, ապա կհասկանաս, որ այդ աղոթքները ոչ թե բարեխոսություններ են, այլ Աստծուն ուղղված փառաբանություններ, գովերգեր և օրհնություններ / Հայտ. 5 : 9-14 / 
Իսկ Միջնորդի և Բարեխոսի մասին կարող ես տեղեկանալ այս հատվածներից Ա.Տիմ. 2:5, Ա.Հովհ. 2:1, Հռոմ. 8:26 :




> Կարճ ասած, ինչպես Պողոս առաքյալի աշակետ Սբ. Դիոնեսիոսն է ասում. «Տոնեցե՛ք, պատարագ մատուցե՛ք նրանց հիշատակի համար, որոնք իրենք պատարագվեցին Աստծո համար»:


Այն ինչ գրվեց, մեր հավատքի համար գրվաց:  :Smile:

----------

Նետ (09.06.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Երևի թե, եթե ամեն մեկը կարողանար տանը նստեր, աղոթեր ու բժշկվեր, վեր չէին կենա, գնա Պետրոս առաքյալի մոտ: Կամ եթե թաշկինակից օգուտ չլիներ, չէին դնի Պետրոս առաքյալի վրա: 
> Հիմա, խնդրում եմ ասացեք, Դուք, որ Սուրբ Հոգու ոչ մի դրսևորում չեք բացառում և չեք կարող ժխտել Գործքում նկարագրված վերոհիշյալ դեպքը Պետրոս առաքյալի հետ կապված, ինչո՞ւ եք բացառում (այն էլ այդքան վստահորեն), որ կարող է նշխարի կամ նյութական առարկայի միջոցով տեղի ունենալ բժշկություն:


Այո կարող է ունենալ, եթե Տերը ներգործի: Իսկ մնացած դեպքերում դա վնաս կբերի մարդու հոգուն:

----------


## ars83

> Արի սխալ պնդումներ մի արա կոնկրետ իմ և իմ եկեղեցու հասցեյին:


Եթե գաղտնիք չէ, ո՞րն է Ձեր եկեղեցին: Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար:

----------


## ars83

> Այո կարող է ունենալ, եթե Տերը ներգործի: Իսկ մնացած դեպքերում դա վնաս կբերի մարդու հոգուն:


Իսկ, ըստ Ձեզ, Տերը ներգործո՞ւմ է նյութական իրերի մեջ, թե՞ դա բացառվում է:

----------


## Նետ

ես կխնդրեի որ իմ գրառումներին այլ երանգավորումներ ու թեքվածություններ չտալ։Արս83 քո եզրակացությունները իմ խոսքի հետ կապ չունեն։Մասնավորապես՝


> Երևի թե, եթե ամեն մեկը կարողանար տանը նստեր, աղոթեր ու բժշկվեր,


 ո՞վ է ասել որ ամեն մեկը կարող է տանը նստած բժշկվել.Ասեմ ավելին՝ ո՞վ է ասել. թէ ամեն մեկը. կարող է  ոչ թէ տանը՝ այլ թեկուզ եկեղեցում բժշկվել.Կամ Պետրոսի թաշկինակով բժշկվել։ 


> Կամ եթե թաշկինակից օգուտ չլիներ, չէին դնի Պետրոս առաքյալի վրա:


Իսկ հիմա. երբ Պետրոսը մեզ հետ չէ. ու՞մ վրա թաշկինակ դնեն։



> Հիմա, խնդրում եմ ասացեք, Դուք, որ Սուրբ Հոգու ոչ մի դրսևորում չեք բացառում և չեք կարող ժխտել Գործքում նկարագրված վերոհիշյալ դեպքը Պետրոս առաքյալի հետ կապված, *ինչո՞ւ եք բացառում* (այն էլ այդքան վստահորեն), որ կարող է նշխարի կամ նյութական առարկայի միջոցով տեղի ունենալ բժշկություն:


Նաև պիտի խնդրեմ. որ ասես. թէ որտե՞ղ եմ բացառել. այն էլ վստահորեն։ 
ես չեմ բացառում նման բժշկումները ։Այստեղ գործում է ՙՔո հավատքով թող քեզ լինի՚ կանոնը։Միայն թէ ճիշտ չի մատուցանվում այս ամենը։Ճնշող մեծամասնությյան մոտ  հավատամք է ձևավորվում թէ իրեն օգնեց հատկապես  տվյալ մասունքը կամ էսինչ ՙսրբի դուռը՚ բայց՝ ոչ Աստված։
Այս դրսևորումները  ՙկաթնակեր՝ կաթի պահանջ ՚ ունեցողների համար են։Պետրոսը՝ որպես եկեղեցու  առաջատար սպասավոր.  ոչ ոքի մասունք չօգտագործեց։Թեև նրա մոտ հաստատ Հիսուսից մնացած որևե իր կլիներ։եթե էսօրվա եկեղեցու ավագ սպասավորը ինքն է կիրառում  մասունք. ուրեմն նա էլ. ոչ թէ պինդ կերակուրի՝ այլ կաթի կարիք ունի։

----------

Malxas (02.08.2011), Ավետիք (09.06.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Իսկ, ըստ Ձեզ, Տերը ներգործո՞ւմ է նյութական իրերի մեջ, թե՞ դա բացառվում է:


Հարգելի Արս83, ես կասեի նյութական իրերի միջոցով: Այո, օրինակ, երբ դեղորայք եմ ընդունում, նախ աղոթում եմ, որ Տերը բժշկի, հետո վստահելով Նրան և Նրա ներգործությանը, Իր կամքի համեմատ, ընդունում եմ այդ հաբը: Ես չեմ բացառում Տիրոջ ներգործությունը նյութականի միջոցով էլ:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Եթե գաղտնիք չէ, ո՞րն է Ձեր եկեղեցին: Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար:


Չէ, ինչի՞ է գաղտնիք: Ես Մկրտական եկեղեցուց եմ: Իսկ Դո՞ւք:

----------


## ars83

> ես կխնդրեի որ իմ գրառումներին այլ երանգավորումներ ու թեքվածություններ չտալ։


Որպեսզի զրուցակիցը «երանգավորումներ ու թեքվածություններ» չտա, անհրաժեշտ է նրա հարցերին պատասխանել հստակ և միանշանակ: Մասնավորապես, իմ «ինչո՞ւ հենց Պետրոս առաքյալը» հարցին դու պատասխանել ես «ես համաձայն չեմ որ բժշկությունները միայն Պետրոսի միջոցով էին կատարվում»: Նախ, ես չէի ասում, թե _միայն_ Պետրոս առաքյալի միջոցով են կատարվել բժշկությունները, դա դու ես ենթադրել: Ինձ հետաքրքրում էր անձամբ այդ առաքյալը, դրա համար հարցրել եմ իր մասին: Դու ինքդ մի բան ենթադրել ես, ինքդ չես համաձայնվել դրա հետ, իսկ արդյունքում իմ «ինչո՞ւ» հարցը մնացել է անպատասխան: Խնդրում եմ, մի քիչ ավելի ուշադիր կարդալ և ըմբռնել հարցերս: Ես էլ իմ կողմից կփորձեմ հնարավորինս պարզ և հստակ դրանք ձևակերպել:




> Խոսքը չի գնում ինչ-որ մեկի վրա թաշկինակ դնելու մասին ներկայումս, խոսքը գնում է Պետրոսի հետ առնչվող իրերի միջոցով (լինեն դա նշխարներ կամ այլ իրեր) բժշկություն ստանալու հնարավորության մասին: Հարց՝ հնարավո՞ր ես համարում արդյոք, որ Պետրոս առաքյալի հետ կապված որևէ առարկայի դիպչելով հիվանդ մարդը, որը հավատում է, որ դրանից կբժշկվի, իսկապես բժշկվի: Նաև պիտի խնդրեմ. որ ասես. թէ որտե՞ղ եմ բացառել. այն էլ վստահորեն։ 
> ես չեմ բացառում նման բժշկումները։


Եթե դու չես բացառում նման բժշկությունների հնարավորությունը, ինչպես գրել ես, ապա ես հետ եմ վերցնում իմ պնդումը և ներողություն խնդրում սխալ ենթադրության համար:




> Այստեղ գործում է ՙՔո հավատքով թող քեզ լինի՚ կանոնը։Միայն թէ ճիշտ չի մատուցանվում այս ամենը։Ճնշող մեծամասնությյան մոտ  հավատամք է ձևավորվում թէ իրեն օգնեց հատկապես  տվյալ մասունքը կամ էսինչ ՙսրբի դուռը՚ բայց՝ ոչ Աստված։


Որտեղի՞ց է գալիս այդ համոզվածությունը, որ մարդիկ դրա մեջ տեսնում են տվյալ սրբին, բայց ոչ Աստծուն: Մարդիկ բոլոր այդ առարկայական նյութի մեջ տեսնում են Աստծո ներգործությունը և հավատում դրան, այլապես չէին բժշկվի: Բացի դրանից, դու ասում ես, որ Աստված յուրաքանչյուր մարդու բաշխում է որոշակի շնորհ: Ինչո՞ւ Աստված չի կարող այդ շնորհները տարածել նաև սրբի հետ առնչվող առարկաների վրա: Եթե տվյալ սուրբն ունեցել է բժշկելու շնորհ, ինչո՞ւ «նրա դուռը» չի կարող տարածել նույն շնորհը և պետք է փոխվի մեկ այլ շնորհ տարածելու, կամ ընդհանրապես չտարածելու: Մարդկանց ծառայելը Աստծո տված շնորհով սրբի մեծագույն ցանկություններից է, կարծում եմ: Եվ ինչո՞ւ Աստված պետք է նրան զրկի այդ հնարավորությունից (այլևս չբարեխոսել իր առջև և անցնել միայն փառաբանության, օրինակ, ինչպես նշվում է վերևի գրառումներից մեկում, այլևս չբժշկել իրեն պատկանող իրերից որևէ մեկով):




> Այս դրսևորումները  ՙկաթնակեր՝ կաթի պահանջ ՚ ունեցողների համար են։Պետրոսը՝ որպես եկեղեցու  առաջատար սպասավոր.  ոչ ոքի մասունք չօգտագործեց։ Թեև նրա մոտ հաստատ Հիսուսից մնացած որևե իր կլիներ։եթե էսօրվա եկեղեցու ավագ սպասավորը ինքն է կիրառում  մասունք. ուրեմն նա էլ. ոչ թէ պինդ կերակուրի՝ այլ կաթի կարիք ունի։


Սա ես չեմ կարող հաստատել կամ հերքել, բայց կարող եմ ասել, որ եկեղեցական ավանդույթը մեզ սովորեցնում է, որ Հայաստանում քրիստոնեություն տարածող առաքյալ Թովմասն իր հետ է բերում Քրիստոսի կողը ծակած գեղարդը, որով բժշկություններ էլ են լինում: Թովմաս առաքյալի կաթնկերության մեջ կասկածելը կլիներ հանդգնություն և անհեթեթություն:

----------

Moonwalker (09.06.2011), հովարս (09.06.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Հարգելի Արս83, ես կասեի նյութական իրերի միջոցով: Այո, օրինակ, երբ դեղորայք եմ ընդունում, նախ աղոթում եմ, որ Տերը բժշկի, հետո վստահելով Նրան և Նրա ներգործությանը, Իր կամքի համեմատ, ընդունում եմ այդ հաբը: Ես չեմ բացառում Տիրոջ ներգործությունը նյութականի միջոցով էլ:


Հմուտ պատասխան է, իհարկե:  :Smile:  Եկեք վերադառնանք մասունքներին ու նշխարներին այնուամենայնիվ: Իսկ դրանց միջոցով կարո՞ղ է Տիրոջ զորությունը ներգործել:




> Չէ, ինչի՞ է գաղտնիք: Ես Մկրտական եկեղեցուց եմ: Իսկ Դո՞ւք:


Ես՝ Հայաստանեայց Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցուց:

----------

Moonwalker (09.06.2011), հովարս (09.06.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Հմուտ պատասխան է, իհարկե:  Եկեք վերադառնանք մասունքներին ու նշխարներին այնուամենայնիվ: Իսկ դրանց միջոցով կարո՞ղ է Տիրոջ զորությունը ներգործել:


Հարցդ ճիշտ չի դրված: Բացատրեմ, թե ինչու: Աստված կարող է ամեն բան, Նա Ամենակարող է: Բայց արդյո՞ք Տիրոջ կամքն է այդպես հայտնելու Իր զորությունը: Վերևը բերեցի սուրբգրային հատվածներ, որտեղ Աստված հայտնել է Իր կամքն ու կերպը պաշտամունքի մեջ մաս չկազմեն դիակին մոտեցողը, էլ ուր մնաց դիակի մասունքները: Նաև մեծ տարբերություն կա աստվածպաշտության կարգի և ապաքինման մեջ:

----------

Նետ (16.06.2011)

----------


## Aynpes

> Աստվածաշնչում ոչ մի տեղ չկա նման ուսուցում, որ սուրբերին պետք է աղոթել ու նրանց   բարեխոսությանը դիմել: Աստվածաշունչը սովորեցնում է, որ մարդը պետք է միմիայն Աստծուն աղոթի Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի անունով:


Սխալվում եք։ Օգտակար կլինի, եթե կարդաք Ղպտի Եկեղեցու պատրիարք Շենուդա Գ-ի «Համեմատական աստվածաբանություն» գործի՝ բարեխոսությանը նվիրված գլուխն ամբողջությամբ։ Իսկ ես կբերեմ հատված այնտեղից։

*Բ) Մեզ համար սրբերի  բարեխոսությունը նշանակում է պարզապես աղոթել մեզ համար։ Դա Քրիստոսի քավիչ  միջնորդությունից տարբեր՝ խնդրակա՛ն բարեխոսություն է։ 

    Այսպիսի բարեխոսությունը թույլ է տրվում ըստ Սուրբ Գրքի, որն ասում է.  «Աղոթե՛ք միմյանց համար» (Հակոբ. Ե 16)։ Նույնիսկ սրբերն իրենք էլ խնդրում  էին մարդկանց աղոթել իրենց համար։ Ս. Պողոս առաքյալն ասում է  թեսաղոնիկեցիներին. «Աղոթե՛ք մեզ համար» (Բ Թես. Գ 1) և նույն խնդրանքով  դիմում նաև եբրայեցիներին (Եբր. ԺԳ 18)։ Իսկ եփեսացիներին ասում է.  «Ամենայն աղոթքներով և աղաչանքներով ամեն ժամ աղոթե՛ք Հոգով. և դրանում  հսկեք անխոնջ հարատևությամբ և աղաչանքներով բոլոր սրբերի համար, նաև ինձ  համար» (Եփես. Զ 18-19)։ Միմյանց համար աղոթելու խնդրանքը Սուրբ Գրքում շատ  անգամ է հանդիպում։ Ուրեմն, եթե սրբերը խնդրում են մեզ աղոթել իրենց  համար, չպիտի՞ մանավանդ մենք նրանց խնդրենք աղոթել մեզ համար։ Եթե մենք  խնդրում ենք ողջ մարդկանց աղոթքները, այսինքն՝ նրանց, ովքեր դեռևս հոգևոր  պատերազմ են մղում՝ մեզ նման բնություն ունենալով, չպիտի՞ խնդրենք  աղոթքները սրբերի, ովքեր ավարտին հասցրին իրենց պայքարը և գնացին դրախտ  (այսինքն՝ արդարների կայանները - թրգմ.)՝ ապրելու Քրիստոսի հետ։ Թե՞ երկրից  դեպի դրախտ մեկնելուց հետո նրանց աստիճանը ցածրացել է, ուստի արգելված է  նրանց աղոթքները խնդրել, երբ նրանք դրախտում են՝ Աստծուն մոտ, մինչ կարող  էինք սա անել, երբ նրանք դեռ երկրի վրա էին։ 
    Նաև՝ եթե խնդրում ենք մարդ էակի աղոթքը, մի՞թե անպատեհ է խնդրել նաև հրեշտակների աղոթքները։


    Գ) Աստված պատվիրում է մարդկանց խնդրել արդարների բարեխոսությունը։

    Աստված Ինքն է պատվիրում սա, ընդունում և թույլ տալիս, որ այն տեղի  ունենա։ Այստեղ ես կբերեմ Աստծո կողմից ընդունելի դարձած այսպիսի  բարեխոսության մի քանի օրինակ։ 	
    Աստծո կողմից ընդունված բարեխոսության օրինակներ
    1) Մեր հայր Աբրահամի և Աբիմելեք արքայի պատմությունը  
    Աբիմելեքը մեղանչեց՝ Աբրահամի կին Սառային իր պալատն առնելով, թեև սա  արեց մաքուր խղճով, որովհետև Աբրահամն ասել էր, թե Սառան իր քույրն էր։  Երազում Տերը եկավ Աբիմելեքի մոտ, մահ սպառնաց և ասաց. «Արձակի՛ր այդ կնոջն  իր մարդու մոտ, որովհետև նա մարգարե է. կաղոթի քեզ համար ու կապրես»  (Ծննդ. Ի 7)։ Աստված կարող էր ներել Աբիմելեքին հենց այն պահին, երբ նա  վերադարձներ Սառային իր ամուսնուն։ Սակայն Աստված թողություն շնորհելու  համար պայման դրեց Աբրահամի աղոթքն Աբիմելեքի համար, որպեսզի վերջինս  կենդանի մնար։ Այսպիսով Աստված պահանջեց Աբրահամի բարեխոսությունը  Աբիմելեքի համար։

    2)	Հոբի և նրա երեք բարեկամների պատմությունը 
    Նույն կերպ Տերը պահանջեց արդար Հոբի բարեխոսությունն ու աղոթքը նրա  երեք բարեկամների համար, որ Ինքը ներեր նրանց։ Գրված է. «Տերն ասաց Եղիփազ  Թեմնացուն. «Մեղանչեցիք դու և քո երկու բարեկամները. քանզի ճիշտը չխոսեցիք  Իմ առաջ և ո՛չ այնպես, ինչպես Իմ ծառա Հոբը։ Բայց այժմ վերցրեք յոթ զվարակ և  յոթ խոյ, գնացեք Իմ ծառա Հոբի մոտ, և թող ձեզ համար ողջակեզ մատուցի։ Եվ  թող Իմ ծառա Հոբը աղոթի ձեզ համար» (Հոբ ԽԲ 7-8)։ 
    Նշված երկու դեպքում էլ Աստված Ինքը խոսեց սխալ թույլ տված անձի հետ,  սակայն ուղղակիորեն չշնորհեց թողություն, այլ թողության պայման դրեց  մեղանչածի համար սուրբի աղոթքը, որպեսզի մեղանչածը թողություն ստանար, իսկ  սուրբը մեծարվեր մարդկանց աչքին։ Ուրեմն Աստված ոչ միայն ընդունում է  այսպիսի միջնորդությունը, այլև նույնիսկ պահանջում այն։

    3)	Աբրահամի բարեխոսությունը Սոդոմի համար 
    Աստված կարող էր պատժել Սոդոմի ժողովրդին առանց Աբրահամին այս մասին  տեղեկացնելու։ Ոչ թե Աբրահամն ինքը միջամտեց, այլ Տե՛րը հայտնեց նրան այս  մասին, ներգրավեց այս խնդրի մեջ, հնարավորություն տվեց Սոդոմի ժողովրդի  համար խնդրելու և ընդունեց նրա բարեխոսությունը։ Աստված կամեցավ, որ այս  դեպքը գրի առնվի՝ ամբողջ աշխարհի առաջ Աբրահամին բարձրացնելու և մեզ ցույց  տալու համար, թե ինչպես է Ինքը մեծարում Իր սրբերին։ Սուրբ Գիրքն ասում է.  «Եվ Տերն ասաց. «Միթե կթաքցնե՞մ Իմ Աբրահամ ծառայից՝ ինչ եմ անելու» (Ծննդ.  ԺԸ 17)։ Տերը ներկայացրեց Աբրահամին Սոդոմի խնդիրը և տվեց հնարավորություն  բարեխոսելու նրա ժողովրդի համար՝ այն հույսով, թե այնտեղ կգտնվեին հիսուն,  կամ քառասուն, կամ երեսուն, կամ քսան, կամ տասը արդար մարդ, ում համար  Տերը չէր կործանի ամբողջ քաղաքը։
    Արդեն այն փաստը, որ Տերը չէր կործանի քաղաքը հանուն այնտեղ բնակվող  արդարների, մեզ ցույց է տալիս ոչ միայն Աբրահամի, այլև այդ արդարների  պատվականությունը Տիրոջ առաջ։ Տերն ասաց. «Եթե Սոդոմ քաղաքում գտնեմ հիսուն  արդար, ապա հանուն նրանց կխնայեմ ամբողջ վայրին... Եթե գտնեմ քառասունհինգ  հոգի, չեմ կործանի... Ես դա չեմ անի հանուն քառասունի... Ես դա չեմ անի,  եթե այնտեղ գտնեմ երեսուն արդար... Ես այն չեմ կործանի հանուն քսանի... Ես  այն չեմ կործանի հանուն տասի» (Ծննդ. ԺԸ 26-32)։ 
    «Հանուն» բառն այստեղ ունի աստվածաբանական նշանակություն. այն ցույց է  տալիս, թե ինչպես է Աստված ոմանց փրկում հանուն ուրիշների, և հստակ  վկայություն է մեղավորների համար արդարների միջնորդության ու  բարեխոսության, նաև թե ինչպես է Աստված սա ընդունում առանց սրա բարիքը  վայելողների խնդրանքի։ 

    4)	Մովսեսի բարեխոսությունը ժողովրդի համար 
    Աստված կամեցավ ոչնչացնել ժողովրդին, որովհետև վերջինս երկրպագեց ոսկե  հորթին, սակայն սա չարեց անմիջապես։ Նա այս խնդրի մասին հայտնեց Մովսես  մարգարեին, նրան հնարավորություն տվեց ժողովրդի համար բարեխոսելու և նրա  բարեխոսությունն ընդունեց։
    Ինչպես Աբրահամն ասաց Աստծուն. «Քա՛վ լիցի, որ այդ բանն անես» (Ծննդ.  ԺԸ 25), այդպես էլ Մովսեսն ասաց Նրան. «Դադարեցրո՛ւ Քո սաստիկ բարկությունը  և մեղմացի՛ր՝ չարիք չգործելու Քո ժողովրդին։ Հիշի՛ր Քո ծառաներ Աբրահամին,  Իսահակին ու Հակոբին, որոնց երդվեցիր Քո անձով»։ Ապա Սուրբ Գիրքն ասում է.  «Եվ Տերը մեղմացավ և չգործեց այն չարիքը, որն ասաց, թե պիտի հասցներ Իր  ժողովրդին» (Ելք ԼԲ 7-14)։ 

    5) Վերոհիշյալ օրինակները ողջերի՝ միմյանց համար արված բարեխոսությունն  են ցույց տալիս։ Սակայն այս աշխարհից հեռացածներն ավելի մեծ զորություն  ունեն։ Աստված ողորմում է ժողովրդին հանուն նրանց, նույնիսկ առանց նրանց  որևէ աղոթքի։ Ուրեմն որքան առավել Տերը կողորմի մեկին, եթե նրանք աղոթեն  նրա համար։ 
    Այսպիսի բարեխոսության օրինակներ են Աստծո ողորմած և գթալից գործերը՝  կատարված հանուն Իր ծառա Դավթի, երբ Սողոմոնը մեղանչեց։ Աստված որոշեց  թագավորությունից զրկել նրան, սակայն գթությամբ ասաց. «Բայց քո օրոք չեմ  անի դա հանուն քո հայր Դավթի, այլ քո որդու ձեռքից այն կառնեմ։ Սակայն  ամբողջ թագավորությունը չեմ վերցնի. մի ցեղ կտամ քո որդուն հանուն Իմ Դավիթ  ծառայի և Երուսաղեմ քաղաքի, որն ընտրեցի» (Գ Թագ. ԺԱ 12-13)։ 
    Տերը նույն բառերը կրկնեց նաև Հերոբովամի հետ խոսելիս. «Ահա  թագավորությունը կբաժանեմ ու կվերցնեմ Սողոմոնի ձեռքից և տասը ցեղը կտամ  քեզ։ Իսկ երկու ցեղը կմնա նրան հանուն Իմ ծառա Դավթի և Երուսաղեմ քաղաքի,  որն ընտրեցի Իսրայելի բոլոր ցեղերի միջից.... Ամբողջ թագավորությունը չեմ  վերցնի նրա ձեռքից.... հանուն Իմ Դավիթ ծառայի, ում ընտրեցի, ով պահեց Իմ  պատվիրաններն ու ճշմարտությունները» (Գ Թագ. ԺԱ 31-32, 34)։
    Մեկ գլխում Տերը կրկնում է «հանուն Իմ ծառա Դավթի» արտահայտությունը  երեք անգամ։ Ահա թե ինչու էր սաղմոսերգուն ասում. «Հանուն Քո ծառա Դավթի  երեսդ մի՛ շրջիր Քո օծյալից» (Սաղմ. ՃԼԳ 10)։
    Եթե Դավիթն այսպիսի շնորհ էր գտել Աստծո առաջ, ապա որքա՜ն առավել Կույս  Մարիամը, հրեշտակները, Հովհաննես Մկրտիչը՝ «կանանցից ծնվածների մեջ  ամենամեծը», ինչպես նաև նահատակները, ովքեր չարչարվեցին ու մահ ընդունեցին  հանուն Տիրոջ։
    Հետևաբար, քանի որ մենք խնդրում ենք երկրի վրա ապրող մեր ընկերների  աղոթքները, ինչո՞ւ չխնդրել աղոթքները նրանց, ովքեր «լույսի պես փայլում են  հաստատության մեջ.... ինչպես աստղեր՝ հավիտյանս հավիտենից» (Դան. ԺԲ 3)։   Եվ ինչո՞ւ չխնդրել աղոթքները նրանց, ովքեր բարի պատերազմը մղեցին, ընթացքն  ավարտեցին և հավատը պահեցին (Բ Տիմ. Դ 7)։
*

----------

Moonwalker (16.06.2011), հովարս (16.06.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Հետևաբար, քանի որ մենք խնդրում ենք երկրի վրա ապրող մեր ընկերների  աղոթքները, ինչո՞ւ չխնդրել աղոթքները նրանց, ովքեր «լույսի պես փայլում են  հաստատության մեջ.... ինչպես աստղեր՝ հավիտյանս հավիտենից» (Դան. ԺԲ 3)։   Եվ ինչո՞ւ չխնդրել աղոթքները նրանց, ովքեր բարի պատերազմը մղեցին, ընթացքն  ավարտեցին և հավատը պահեցին (Բ Տիմ. Դ 7)։


Aynpes Մհերի հարցը կայանում էր նրանում. որ ոչ թէ բարեխոսություն չխնդրեն. այլ ննջեցյա՛լ  հոգիների բարեխոսությանը չդիմեն։Ձեր բերած օրինակներում երկրաբնակ մարդը դիմում է իր ժամանակի ապրող մարդուն.  այլ ոչ թէ ննջեցյալ մի սուրբի։Այ եթե մի օրինակ ասեք ուր Աբրահամի կամ Հոբի մահից հետո Աստված որևիցե մեկին ասել է  ՙԴիմիր նրանց  բարեխոսմանը՚՝ ես էլ կսկսեմ ննջեցյալ սուրբերի անուններով բարեխոսություն խնդրել։Այլապես ձեր բերած օրինակները ձեր իսկ համոզմունքի դեմ են խոսում։ :Smile:

----------

Ավետիք (24.06.2011)

----------


## Aynpes

> Aynpes Մհերի հարցը կայանում էր նրանում. որ ոչ թէ բարեխոսություն չխնդրեն. այլ ննջեցյա՛լ  հոգիների բարեխոսությանը չդիմեն։Ձեր բերած օրինակներում երկրաբնակ մարդը դիմում է իր ժամանակի ապրող մարդուն.  այլ ոչ թէ ննջեցյալ մի սուրբի։Այ եթե մի օրինակ ասեք ուր Աբրահամի կամ Հոբի մահից հետո Աստված որևիցե մեկին ասել է  ՙԴիմիր նրանց  բարեխոսմանը՚՝ ես էլ կսկսեմ ննջեցյալ սուրբերի անուններով բարեխոսություն խնդրել։Այլապես ձեր բերած օրինակները ձեր իսկ համոզմունքի դեմ են խոսում։


Իսկ Դուք ուշադիր կարդացեք նշված հղմամբ տրվող ամբողջ գլուխը, որը հենց ննջեցյալ հոգիների բարեխոսության խնդրին է վերաբերում։ Աստվածաշունչը ամեն ինչի համար չէ, որ հստակ սահմանումներ ու կանոններ է սահմանում կամ պնդումներ անում։ Եթե մտածենք այնպես, ինչպես Մհերը կամ Դուք, ապա մարդու հոգու անմահության հաստատումը ևս հստակորեն չգտնենք Աստվածաշնչում։ Դա է պատճառը, որ, օրինակ, ադվենտիստները, չգտնելով մարդու հոգու հետերկրային կյանքի մասին հստակ ապացույցներ Աստվածաշնչում, ուսուցանում են, որ այն մեռնում է մարդու մարմնի հետ։ Այնպես որ... Իսկ նշածս գլուխը, կրկնում եմ, հարկավոր է ամբողջությամբ և ուշադիր ընթերցել՝ հասկանալու համար, թե ինչպե՛ս է Աստվածաշնչով հիմնավորվում ննջեցյալ սրբերին բարեխոսության դիմելը։

----------

հովարս (17.06.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Aynpes Մհերի հարցը կայանում էր նրանում. որ ոչ թէ բարեխոսություն չխնդրեն. այլ ննջեցյա՛լ  հոգիների բարեխոսությանը չդիմեն։Ձեր բերած օրինակներում երկրաբնակ մարդը դիմում է իր ժամանակի ապրող մարդուն.  այլ ոչ թէ ննջեցյալ մի սուրբի։Այ եթե մի օրինակ ասեք ուր Աբրահամի կամ Հոբի մահից հետո Աստված որևիցե մեկին ասել է  ՙԴիմիր նրանց  բարեխոսմանը՚՝ ես էլ կսկսեմ ննջեցյալ սուրբերի անուններով բարեխոսություն խնդրել։Այլապես ձեր բերած օրինակները ձեր իսկ համոզմունքի դեմ են խոսում։


_«Թէեւ մարմնով երկրի վրայ ենք, բայց հաւատով երկնքում ենք հաստատուած»_,- ասում էր Եղիշեն, ուստի ի՞նչ կարևոր է, թե որտեղ է հանգուցյալի հոգին: Եվս մի օրինակ.

_«Տէրն ինձ ասում է. «Եթէ Մովսէսն ու Սամուէլն իսկ իմ դիմաց կանգնեն, ես հոգով այդ ժողովրդի հետ չեմ լինի. այդ ժողովրդին հեռո՛ւ վանիր ինձնից, թող հեռանա՛։»_ *Երեմիա 15: 1*

Պարզ հասկացվում է, որ եթե անգամ Մովսեսն ու Սամվելն էլ բարեխոսեն Նա իր որոշումը չի փոխի: :Pardon: 
Մի խոսքով, ես էլ չեմ խառնվելու այս զրույցին: Ամեն մեկը կստանա իր հավատքի չափով:

Հ.Գ. _«Սքանչելի է Աստուած իր սրբերի մէջ»_ *Սաղմոս 67: 36*

----------

հովարս (17.06.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Իսկ Դուք ուշադիր կարդացեք նշված հղմամբ տրվող ամբողջ գլուխը, որը հենց ննջեցյալ հոգիների բարեխոսության խնդրին է վերաբերում։ Աստվածաշունչը ամեն ինչի համար չէ, որ հստակ սահմանումներ ու կանոններ է սահմանում կամ պնդումներ անում։ Եթե մտածենք այնպես, ինչպես Մհերը կամ Դուք, ապա մարդու *հոգու անմահության հաստատումը ևս հստակորեն չգտնենք Աստվածաշնչում*։


 Հովհ. 3.16.* «Քանզի Աստված այնպես սիրեց աշխարհը, որ մինչև իսկ Իր Միածին Որդուն տվեց, որպեսզի ամեն ոք, որ հավատում է Նրան, չկորչի, այլ հավիտենական կյանքն ընդունի»:*Տեսնու՞մ եք ինչ հեշտ է ճշմարտությունը ի ցույց դնելը։ ես ձեզ հատորներ ու գլուխներ չառաջարկեցի կարդալ։Թեպետ նորից ասեմ. որ ձեր առաջարկած  երկարաշունչ  տեքստը ոչ մի կապ չուներ  ձեր ցանկալին ապացուցելու համար։


> Դա է պատճառը, որ, օրինակ, ադվենտիստները, չգտնելով մարդու հոգու հետերկրային կյանքի մասին հստակ ապացույցներ Աստվածաշնչում, ուսուցանում են, որ այն մեռնում է մարդու մարմնի հետ։ Այնպես որ... Իսկ նշածս գլուխը, կրկնում եմ, հարկավոր է ամբողջությամբ և ուշադիր ընթերցել՝ հասկանալու համար, թե ինչպե՛ս է Աստվածաշնչով հիմնավորվում ննջեցյալ սրբերին բարեխոսության դիմելը։


եթե ձեզ համար դժվար չի կոնկրետ ընդգծեք որոշ տողեր.ես նման բան չգտա.եղածն էլ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ վերլուծական եզրակացություն է։

----------

Ավետիք (24.06.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> _«Թէեւ մարմնով երկրի վրայ ենք, բայց հաւատով երկնքում ենք հաստատուած»_,- ասում էր Եղիշեն, ուստի ի՞նչ կարևոր է, թե որտեղ է հանգուցյալի հոգին:


եթե ես հավատամ որ իմ անունը գրված է Կենաց գրքում.նշանակում է ննջեցյալ սրբերը  ինձ լսու՞մ են։ :Shok: (ի միջայլոց Առաքելական  պնդմամբ  կարծեմ չի կարելի հավատալ  որ փրկված ես.իսկ այստեղ ասվում է որ հավատով երկնքում ենք հաստատված)։


> Եվս մի օրինակ.
> 
> _«Տէրն ինձ ասում է. «Եթէ Մովսէսն ու Սամուէլն իսկ իմ դիմաց կանգնեն, ես հոգով այդ ժողովրդի հետ չեմ լինի. այդ ժողովրդին հեռո՛ւ վանիր ինձնից, թող հեռանա՛։»_ *Երեմիա 15: 1*


Մովսեսն ու Սամուելը և բոլոր մյուս երկնքի արքայությանը արժանացածները Աստծո գահի ներքո անդադրում կարող են  և պետք է որ Տիրոջ ողորմածությունը  հայցեն։Որը սակայն ինձ թույլ չի տալիս. որ կանգնեմ աղոթքի ու ասեմ՝  ՙ Օվ Մովսես. Տիրոջից  խնդրիր որ Նա ինձ ողորմեա՚։
Հիսուսի խոսքերն են ՙ*Ի՛մ* անունից ինչ որ խնդրեք՝ պիտի տրվի ձեզ՚։


> Հ.Գ. _«Սքանչելի է Աստուած իր սրբերի մէջ»_ *Սաղմոս 67: 36*


Համաձայն եմ։Այո և Ամմեն։Սակայն այս սաղմոսը ննջեցյալներն դիմելու  հետ կապ չունի։

----------

Ավետիք (24.06.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> (ի միջայլոց Առաքելական  պնդմամբ  կարծեմ չի կարելի հավատալ  որ փրկված ես.իսկ այստեղ ասվում է որ հավատով երկնքում ենք հաստատված)։


 :Dntknw:  Ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը, արդ ասված է. _«Վասնզի ամեն ով որ Տիրոջ անունը կանչի կ'ապրի»_ (այլ թարգմանությամբ՝ _«...որովհետեւ ամենայն ոք, որ Տիրոջ անունը կանչի, կը փրկուի»_) *Թուղթ առ Հռովմեացիս 10: 13*
Եթե չես հավատում ու չես ձգտում փրկության, քանի գրոշ արժի քո քրիստոնյա լինելը: :Smile: 




> Մովսեսն ու Սամուելը և բոլոր մյուս երկնքի արքայությանը արժանացածները Աստծո գահի ներքո անդադրում կարող են  և պետք է որ Տիրոջ ողորմածությունը  հայցեն։Որը սակայն ինձ թույլ չի տալիս. որ կանգնեմ աղոթքի ու ասեմ՝  ՙ Օվ Մովսես. Տիրոջից  խնդրիր որ Նա ինձ ողորմեա՚։


Դիտարկենք իրավիճակ.
Դիցուք՝ Մարտիրոսը հոգեկան աջակցության կարիք ունի: Նա զանգում է իր հոգևոր հորը(կնքահորը, ով պատասխանատու է նրա հոգևոր կրթության համար)/Տեր հորը (քահանային)/հոգևոր եղբորը ևն՝ Պետրոսին և խնդրում է աղոթել իր համար:

Քո գնահատականը՝ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է ու Մարտիրոսի քայլն անգամ ողջունելի է:

Իրավիճակ 2-րդ.
Մարտիրոսը հոգեկան աջակցության կարիք ունի: Նա դիմում է/զանգելու անալոգը/ Պետրոսին (առաքյալին) ու խնդրում աղոթել իր համար:

Քո գնահատականը՝ այս ամենը հակասում է Աստվածաշչյան կանոնին ու Մարտիրոսը հեռացել է ճիշտ ուղուց:

Սակայն ինչո՞ւ: Ռուսի ասած "со всеми молись, с французами не смей!?" :Pardon: 
Մի՞թե ասված չէ, որ ողջերն ու հավատով ի Տեր ննջածները /երկրային ու երկնային եկեղեցին/ մի են՝ Քրիստոսի առաջնորդությամբ/թուղթ առ Եփեսացիսի գլխավոր խորհուրդներից/: Մի՞թե ընտանիքի անդամները հոգ չեն տանում միմյանց մասին: 
Մենք մի մարմին ենք/Ա թուղթ առ Կորնթացիս 12:12, 12:27/՝ _«Ինչպէս մէկ է մարմինը եւ ունի բազում անդամներ, եւ մարմնի այդ բազում անդամները բոլորը մէկ մարմին են, այնպէս էլ՝ Քրիստոս.» «Արդ, դուք մարմինն էք Քրիստոսի եւ անդամներ՝ նրա անդամներից։»_
Շարունակության մեջ պարզ երևում է, որ մարմնի մաս են նաև սրբերը.
_«Եւ ում որ Աստուած կարգեց եկեղեցու մէջ, սրանք են. նախ՝ առաքեալներ, երկրորդ՝ մարգարէներ, երրորդ՝ ուսուցանողներ, ապա՝ զօրաւոր գործեր կատարելու շնորհներ, ապա՝ բժշկելու շնորհներ, օգնելու, կառավարելու շնորհներ, տեսակ-տեսակ լեզուներ խօսելու շնորհներ, լեզուների թարգմանութեան շնորհներ։»_ *Ա թուղթ առ Կորնթացիս 12: 28*
Իմա՝ ընդունեցինք, որ մենք ողջերս ու Տիրոջ փառքով ննջածները մի մարմին են՝ Քրիստոսի եկեղեցին:

Հիմա Պողոս առաքյալի նույն թղթի նույն գլխի հաջորդ խորհուրդը՝ «_Եւ եթէ մի որեւէ անդամ ցաւ է զգում, նրա հետ ցաւ են զգում բոլոր անդամները. եւ եթէ մի անդամը փառաւորւում է, նրա հետ ուրախանում են բոլոր անդամները։»_ *Ա թուղթ առ Կորնթացիս 12: 26*
Այսինքն մարմնի բոլոր մասերը/այլ հավատացյալներն ու մասնավորապես սրբերը/ պիտի հոգ տանեն ցավացող անդամի/խնդիր ունեցող հավատացյալի/ համար՝ _«որպէսզի մարմնի մէջ բաժանումներ չլինեն, այլ որպէսզի այդ անդամները նոյն հոգը տանեն միմեանց նկատմամբ։»_ *Ա թուղթ առ Կորնթացիս 12: 25*
Իսկ ցավացող մյուս մարմնի մասերի/հավատացյալների, սրբերի/ օգնությունը ի՞նչում կարող է կայանալ, եթե ոչ տիրոչը աղոթել/բարեխոսելում:
ԻՊԱ

*Отмазка №1* Սրբերը չեն միջամտում երկրային գործերին:
*Պատասխան* Վերը բերված մի շարք օրինակներ արդեն հաստատում են հակառակը: Համենայն դեպս ևս մի օրինակ.
Հրեշտակը դիմում է Տիրոջը՝ _«Տէ՛ր Ամենակալ, մինչեւ ե՞րբ չես ողորմելու Երուսաղէմին եւ Յուդայի երկրի քաղաքներին, որոնց այս եօթանասուն տարի է, ինչ անտես ես արել»_ *Զաքարիա 1: 12*
*Հակադարձում* Բայց հրեշտակը բարեխոսում էր իր իսկ նախաձեռնությամբ, այլ ոչ թե երկրաբնակի խնդրանքով: Սրանից բխում է՝

*Отмазка №2* Մյուս կյանքում ննջեցյալները և Տիրոջ սպասավորները /հրեշտակներն իրենց ողջ հիերարխիայով՝ հրեշտակապետեր, քերոբվեներ, սերոբվեներ/ չեն լսում երկրայինների խնդրանքները:
*Պատասխան* Միանշանակ ո՛չ: Աստվածաշչյան հակադարձում.
*«Քո սրբերին, որոնք քո երկրում են, սքանչելագործութեամբ ցոյց տուիր իմ բոլոր ցանկութիւնները։»* *Սաղմոս 16:3* /որոշ թարմանություններում հանդիպում է հաճություն բառը, ինչը և նույն նշանակությունն ունի՝ այն ինչ ինձ հաճելի է՝ իմ ցանկությունը/

Պարզ երևում է, որ սրբերը լսում են մեր ցանկությունները (բնականաբար Տիրոջ կամոք/սքանչելագործությամբ/), իսկ քանի որ վերևում տեսանք, որ սուրբը կարող է Տիրոջ մոտ բարեխոսել, ուստի կարող է նաև մեր աղոթքը տեղ հասցնել:

Ես իմ և Հայաստանյաց Առաքելական Սուրբ եկեղեցու տեսակետը ներկայացրի ու սույն թեմային ավելացնելու բան չունեմ: :Smile:

----------

ars83 (17.06.2011), Monk (17.06.2011), հովարս (17.06.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը, արդ ասված է. _«Վասնզի ամեն ով որ Տիրոջ անունը կանչի կ'ապրի»_ (այլ թարգմանությամբ՝ _«...որովհետեւ ամենայն ոք, որ Տիրոջ անունը կանչի, կը փրկուի»_) *Թուղթ առ Հռովմեացիս 10: 13*
> Եթե չես հավատում ու չես ձգտում փրկության, քանի գրոշ արժի քո քրիստոնյա լինելը:


Դու դա ոչ թէ ինձ ասա այլ Առաքելական վարդապետությանը։





> Դիտարկենք իրավիճակ.
> Դիցուք՝ Մարտիրոսը հոգեկան աջակցության կարիք ունի: Նա *զանգում է* իր հոգևոր հորը(կնքահորը, ով պատասխանատու է նրա հոգևոր կրթության համար)/Տեր հորը (քահանային)/հոգևոր եղբորը ևն՝ Պետրոսին և խնդրում է աղոթել իր համար:
> 
> Քո գնահատականը՝ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է ու Մարտիրոսի քայլն անգամ ողջունելի է:
> 
> Իրավիճակ 2-րդ.
> Մարտիրոսը հոգեկան աջակցության կարիք ունի: Նա *դիմում է/զանգելու անալոգը/* Պետրոսին (առաքյալին) ու խնդրում աղոթել իր համար:
> 
> Քո գնահատականը՝ այս ամենը հակասում է Աստվածաշչյան կանոնին ու Մարտիրոսը հեռացել է ճիշտ ուղուց:
> ...


ես քեզ օրինակ եմ բերում որ մածունը սպիտակ է.դու ՝պնդում ես որ ծիրանը կորիզ ունի։
Էդ զանգելու պահը շատ օրիգինալ էր.միայն թէ պարզ չէ թէ ինչու՞Մարտիրոսը առաջին դեպքում նեղություն քաշեց զանգեց։Թող մի անգամից ՙդիմեր՚ իր կնքահորը. չէ՞ որ մի մարմին են։
Ի՞նչ պիտի փոխվի կնքահոր մոտ նրա մահվանից հետո.որ կարելի լիներ ոչ թէ զանգել նրան.այլ դիմել.Կնքահայրը. եթե փրկության է արժանանում. ստանում է նոր՝ երկնային մարմին և տեղափոխվում երկինք։Նա չի սփռվում  աշխարհով մեկ  ու նրա հոգին չի թափառում երկրով մեկ։


> Հիմա Պողոս առաքյալի նույն թղթի նույն գլխի հաջորդ խորհուրդը՝ «_Եւ եթէ մի որեւէ անդամ ցաւ է զգում, նրա հետ ցաւ են զգում բոլոր անդամները. եւ եթէ մի անդամը փառաւորւում է, նրա հետ ուրախանում են բոլոր անդամները։»_ *Ա թուղթ առ Կորնթացիս 12: 26*
> Այսինքն մարմնի բոլոր մասերը/այլ հավատացյալներն ու մասնավորապես սրբերը/ պիտի հոգ տանեն ցավացող անդամի/խնդիր ունեցող հավատացյալի/ համար՝ _«որպէսզի մարմնի մէջ բաժանումներ չլինեն, այլ որպէսզի այդ անդամները նոյն հոգը տանեն միմեանց նկատմամբ։»_ *Ա թուղթ առ Կորնթացիս 12: 25*
> Իսկ ցավացող մյուս մարմնի մասերի/հավատացյալների, սրբերի/ օգնությունը ի՞նչում կարող է կայանալ, եթե ոչ տիրոչը աղոթել/բարեխոսելում:
> ԻՊԱ


Լավ եթե պնդում ես որ եթե Քրիստոսով մի մարմին ենք ուրեմն կարող ենք անարգել ՙԴիմել՚ միմյանց.ապա ասա խնդրեմ իսկ երբևե պատահել է որ ննջեցյալ որևե սուրբ  էլ ՙդիմի՚ քեզ։
եթե այդքան անմիջական կապ եք զգում հանդերձյալ կյանքի հետ.ինչու՞ որևե ննջեցյալ սուրբի չեք հրավիրում ոտնալվայի. կամ ինչու նրանցից մեկին  քավոր չեք կանգնեցնում։



> *Отмазка №1* Սրբերը չեն միջամտում երկրային գործերին:
> *Պատասխան* Վերը բերված մի շարք օրինակներ արդեն հաստատում են հակառակը: Համենայն դեպս ևս մի օրինակ.
> Հրեշտակը դիմում է Տիրոջը՝ _«Տէ՛ր Ամենակալ, մինչեւ ե՞րբ չես ողորմելու Երուսաղէմին եւ Յուդայի երկրի քաղաքներին, որոնց այս եօթանասուն տարի է, ինչ անտես ես արել»_ *Զաքարիա 1: 12*
> *Հակադարձում* Բայց հրեշտակը բարեխոսում էր իր իսկ նախաձեռնությամբ, այլ ոչ թե երկրաբնակի խնդրանքով: Սրանից բխում է՝
> 
> *Отмазка №2* Մյուս կյանքում ննջեցյալները և Տիրոջ սպասավորները /հրեշտակներն իրենց ողջ հիերարխիայով՝ հրեշտակապետեր, քերոբվեներ, սերոբվեներ/ չեն լսում երկրայինների խնդրանքները:
> *Պատասխան* Միանշանակ ո՛չ: Աստվածաշչյան հակադարձում.
> *«Քո սրբերին, որոնք քո երկրում են, սքանչելագործութեամբ ցոյց տուիր իմ բոլոր ցանկութիւնները։»* *Սաղմոս 16:3* /որոշ թարմանություններում հանդիպում է հաճություն բառը, ինչը և նույն նշանակությունն ունի՝ այն ինչ ինձ հաճելի է՝ իմ ցանկությունը/
> 
> *Պարզ երևում է, որ սրբերը լսում են մեր ցանկությունները*


Ու որտե՞ղ պարզ երևաց շատ հետաքրքիր է։Դու օրինակ ես բերում. որ սաղմոսերգուն դիմում է հենց Տիրոջը.սակայն ուզում ես օրինակդ  ծառայեցնել  սուրբերին դիմելու  նպատակին։.
Միթե՞ սաղմոսում ասվում է ՙՍուրբեր .Աստծուն ցույց տվեք իմ բոլոր ցանկությունները՚։

----------

Ավետիք (24.06.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Դու դա ոչ թէ ինձ ասա այլ Առաքելական վարդապետությանը։


Գրառման մնացածդ մասին չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ, քանի որ գրառման իմաստային արժեքը պատասխանի չի ձգում: Ու, ընդհանրապես, պատասխանի ոճը ինձ հիշեցրեց ոչ անհայտ մարքսիստ-ջեդաիստական մի ավանդության հերոս *նապաստակին*: Հուսով եմ հումորը կհասկանաս ու սրտիդ մոտ չես ընդունի:

Իսկ ինչ մնում է մեջբերված մասին: Խնդրում եմ կա՛մ մեջբերել Հայաստանյայց Առաքելական Սուրբ եկեղեցու վարդապետության այն հատվածը, ուր ասվում է, որ ՀԱԵ անդամը չի հավատում սեփական փրկությանը, կա՛մ դադարել իրականությանը չհամապատասխանող պնդումներ տարածել: :Smile:

----------

հովարս (17.06.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Գրառման մնացածդ մասին չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ, քանի որ գրառման իմաստային արժեքը պատասխանի չի ձգում


Պատասխանի չի ձգտում որովհետև այն ի սկզբանե *չկա՛*։Պատասխանի կարիք դուք ունեք.սակայն չեք ուզում լսել։


> Ու, ընդհանրապես, պատասխանի ոճը ինձ հիշեցրեց ոչ անհայտ մարքսիստ-ջեդաիստական մի ավանդության հերոս *նապաստակին*: Հուսով եմ հումորը կհասկանաս ու սրտիդ մոտ չես ընդունի:


Չգիտեմ թէ որտեղից ես պրպտում կամ ինչի՞ ես գտնում նման ՙՀամով՚ էջեր։Չգիտեմ.՝ գուցե քեզ նման  տերմինոլոգիան հաճելի է ։ Բայց քեզ հետ զրուցելը արդեն ինձ հաճելի չէ։Կներես որ քո մասին ավելի լավ կարծիքի էի։
Փրկության հարցում՝ ինքս եմ բազում անգամ վեճեր ունեցել առաքելականների հետ։

----------

Ավետիք (24.06.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Փրկության հարցում՝ ինքս եմ բազում անգամ վեճեր ունեցել առաքելականների հետ։


Չգիտեմ դու ինչ «առաքելականների» հետ ես վեճեր ունեցել ու ինչի վերաբերյալ, բայց մի մեջբերում Առաջին Տիեզերական ժողովի ընդունած Միասնական եկեղեցու վարդապետական համոզմունքից՝ Նիկեական հավատո հանգանակից.

«Հաւատամք....ի յարութիւն մեռելոց, ի դատաստանն յաւիտենից հոգւոց եւ մարմնոց. *յարքայութիւնն երկնից, եւ ի կեանսն յաւիտենականս*:»

Իմա՝ առաքելական քրիստոնյան հավատում է, որ արդարները Մեծ դատաստանից հետո երկնքի արքայությունն են ժառանգելու ու արժանանալու են հավիտենական կյանքի: :Pardon:

----------

հովարս (17.06.2011)

----------


## ars83

*Նետ*, Ձեր (և, ընդհանրապես, բողոքականության) ցավը կայանում է նրանում, որ չնայած նրան, որ հավաստում եք, որ հավատում եք անդրշիրիմյան կյանքին և սրբերին շնորհվող հավիտենական կյանքին, գործնականում ժխտում եք դա (մասմաբ կամ ամբողջությամբ): Ձեզ համար կենդանի են միայն նրանք, ովքեր կենդանի են մարմնով, և ովքեր ննջում են, դադարում են (Ձեզ համար) կապ ունենալ Եկեղեցու հետ: Այսպիսով, Դուք թույլ եք տալիս ենթադրություն, որ Քրիստոսի Մարմնում (որ է Եկեղեցին) կարող են լինել մեռած, ոչ կենդանի անդամներ (կամ, մեկ այլ տեսանկյունից՝ բաժանում երկրային և երկնային Եկեղեցիների, պառակտում), իսկ դրանից բխում է, որ Աստված մեռելների Աստված է, մի բան, որ բացահայտորեն մերժում է Քրիստոս (Ղուկ.  Ի, 38)՝ սադուկեցիներին ուղղված խոսքում (ի դեպ, բողոքականության նմանությունը սադուկեցիների ուսմունքի հետ որոշ հարցերում ապշեցուցիչ է):
Փորձեք ննջեցյալներին մի քիչ նայել Աստծո աչքերով, վերջիվերջո, առ Աստված հավատը պետք է տանի «մտքի նորոգության» (Եփես. Դ 23) և «վերնայինի, այլ ոչ երկրայինի մասին մտածելու» (Կող. Գ 2), այսինքն՝ տեսանելի, շոշափելի, առարկայական մտածելակերպից կտրվելու և «վերևից» իրականությանը նայելուն: 
Նորից եմ կրկնում այս միտքը. սրբերի կյանքի ուրախությունն ու իմաստը կազմում է ուրիշներին օգնել ու նրանց ծառայելը Աստծո տված շնորհով: Եթե այդպես է, և «Քրիստոսին հավատացողը եթե անգամ մեռնի, կապրի» (Հովհ. ԺԱ 25, 26), ապա ինչո՞ւ պետք է Աստված զրկի իր սուրբերին մարդկանց համար բարեխոսելու և նրանց ծառայելու հնարավորությունից նրանց երկրային մահից հետո: Միայն այն պատճառով, որ դա «անհնար է բողոքականների համա՞ր»: Մատթ. ԺԹ, 26՝ ինչ որ անհնար է մարդու համար, հնարավոր է Աստծո համար:

Հատուկ նշում՝ խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձնել, որ տվյալ գրառման մեջ հղումները կատարված են _միայն_ աստվածաշնչյան տեքստի վրա:

----------

Monk (17.06.2011), Moonwalker (17.06.2011), հովարս (17.06.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> *Նետ*, Ձեր (և, ընդհանրապես, բողոքականության) ցավը կայանում է նրանում, որ չնայած նրան, որ հավաստում եք, որ հավատում եք անդրշիրիմյան կյանքին և սրբերին շնորհվող հավիտենական կյանքին, գործնականում ժխտում եք դա (մասմաբ կամ ամբողջությամբ): Ձեզ համար կենդանի են միայն նրանք, ովքեր կենդանի են մարմնով, և ովքեր ննջում են, դադարում են (Ձեզ համար) կապ ունենալ Եկեղեցու հետ: Այսպիսով, Դուք թույլ եք տալիս ենթադրություն, որ Քրիստոսի Մարմնում (որ է Եկեղեցին) կարող են լինել մեռած, ոչ կենդանի անդամներ (կամ, մեկ այլ տեսանկյունից՝ բաժանում երկրային և երկնային Եկեղեցիների, պառակտում), իսկ դրանից բխում է, որ Աստված մեռելների Աստված է, մի բան, որ բացահայտորեն մերժում է Քրիստոս (Ղուկ.  Ի, 38)՝ սադուկեցիներին ուղղված խոսքում (ի դեպ, բողոքականության նմանությունը սադուկեցիների ուսմունքի հետ որոշ հարցերում ապշեցուցիչ է):


Արս83 ձեր և մյուս պետական եկեղեցիների ցավը կայանում է նրանում որ դուք  անհիմն ու կատաստրոֆիկ եզրահանգումների եք  գալիս ։Մասնավորապես՝ Դու և ես ապրում ենք երկրային կյանքով։Ու  ընդունենք որ Աստծո ողորմությամբ երկուսս էլ  Քրիստոսի մարմնի անդամ ենք։ես քիչ առաջ  ինձ համար բարեխոսություն խնդրեցի քեզանից։Լսելի եղա՞վ արդյոք այն քեզ։Բնական է որ ես քեզ կենդանի եմ ընդունում .ես քեզ նաև Քրիստոսի մարմնի անդամ եմ համարում։Ըստ քո եզրահանգումների ՝քանի որ բնական է. որ դու չես տեղեկացել իմ խնդրանքի մասին.ուրեմն ես քեզ մեռա՞ծ եմ համարում։ :Shok: 


> Փորձեք ննջեցյալներին մի քիչ նայել Աստծո աչքերով, վերջիվերջո, առ Աստված հավատը պետք է տանի «մտքի նորոգության» (Եփես. Դ 23) և «վերնայինի, այլ ոչ երկրայինի մասին մտածելու» (Կող. Գ 2), այսինքն՝ տեսանելի, շոշափելի, առարկայական մտածելակերպից կտրվելու և «վերևից» իրականությանը նայելուն: 
> Նորից եմ կրկնում այս միտքը. սրբերի կյանքի ուրախությունն ու իմաստը կազմում է ուրիշներին օգնել ու նրանց ծառայելը Աստծո տված շնորհով: Եթե այդպես է, և «Քրիստոսին հավատացողը եթե անգամ մեռնի, կապրի» (Հովհ. ԺԱ 25, 26), *ապա ինչո՞ւ պետք է Աստված զրկի իր սուրբերին մարդկանց համար բարեխոսելու և նրանց ծառայելու հնարավորությունից նրանց երկրային մահից հետո:* Միայն այն պատճառով, որ դա «անհնար է բողոքականների համա՞ր»: Մատթ. ԺԹ, 26՝ ինչ որ անհնար է մարդու համար, հնարավոր է Աստծո համար:


երկնային սուրբերը բարեխոսելու և աղոթելու և Տիրոջը օրհնելու հնարավորությունից զրկված չեն։Ոչ ոք դա չի ասել։ ես ասում եմ՝ կռապառտություն է երբ որևե մեկը կանգնի ասենք Ս. Կարապետի  պատկերի առաջ ու նրանից բարեխոսություն կամ այլ բան խնդրի։



> Հատուկ նշում՝ խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձնել, որ տվյալ գրառման մեջ հղումները կատարված են _միայն_ աստվածաշնչյան տեքստի վրա:


Ուրախ եմ.միայն թէ հղումները ըստ թեմայի չեն։

----------

Ավետիք (24.06.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Արս83 ձեր և մյուս պետական եկեղեցիների ցավը կայանում է նրանում որ դուք  անհիմն ու կատաստրոֆիկ եզրահանգումների եք  գալիս։


Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «պետական եկեղեցի»: Կրոնական կազմակերպությունը, որին Դուք անդամակցում եք, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կողմից գրանցվա՞ծ չէ կամ գործում է դրանից դո՞ւրս:




> Մասնավորապես՝ Դու և ես ապրում ենք երկրային կյանքով։


Ճիշտ այդպես, ինչպես նաև՝ միևնույն պետության քաղաքացիներ ենք:




> Ու  ընդունենք որ Աստծո ողորմությամբ երկուսս էլ  Քրիստոսի մարմնի անդամ ենք։ես քիչ առաջ  ինձ համար բարեխոսություն խնդրեցի քեզանից։Լսելի եղա՞վ արդյոք այն քեզ։Բնական է որ ես քեզ կենդանի եմ ընդունում .ես քեզ նաև Քրիստոսի մարմնի անդամ եմ համարում։Ըստ քո եզրահանգումների ՝քանի որ բնական է. որ դու չես տեղեկացել իմ խնդրանքի մասին.ուրեմն ես քեզ մեռա՞ծ եմ համարում։երկնային սուրբերը բարեխոսելու և աղոթելու և Տիրոջը օրհնելու հնարավորությունից զրկված չեն։Ոչ ոք դա չի ասել։ ես ասում եմ՝ կռապառտություն է երբ որևե մեկը կանգնի ասենք Ս. Կարապետի  պատկերի առաջ ու նրանից բարեխոսություն կամ այլ բան խնդրի։


Ահա, փաստորեն ողջ խնդիրը նրանում է, որ ննջեցյալ սուրբը կարող է Ձեր բարեխոսության խնդրանքը լսել միայն այն պարագայում, երբ կանգնած լինի Ձեր կողքին ֆիզիկական մարմնո՞վ: Փաստորեն, Ձեզ լսելու որևէ լսելու շանս չունի: Ստացվում է, որ թե՛ Դուք, թե՛ սուրբը միևնույն Քրիստոսի Մարմնի մասեր եք, բայց իսպառ զուրկ եք հաղորդակցվելու կամ փոխօգնության որևէ հնարավորությունից, քանի որ երկնքի և երկրի բնակիչների միջև գործում են բացարձակապես միևնույն օրենքները, ինչ որ Երկրի վրա (նույնիսկ գիտատեխնիկական առաջընթացն ավելի հեշտ է դարձնում հաղորդակցությունը երկրայինների միջև, քան երկրայինների և երկնայինների միջև): Ինչպես ասում էի, ստացվեց, որ, ըստ Ձեզ, կա Քրիստոսի երկու մարմին՝ երկնային և երկրային, այդպե՞ս է: Որևէ հակասություն չե՞ք տեսնում միակ Եկեղեցու մասին առաքելական ուսմունքի մասին (Եփես. Ա 21-23):

Թույլ տվեք մի հարց՝ Դուք և Ս. Թովմաս առաքյալը, օրինակ, միևնույն Եկեղեցո՞ւց եք, թե՞ ոչ:

----------

Monk (17.06.2011), Moonwalker (17.06.2011), հովարս (18.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Ars83 ջան, եթե մի մարդ հավատքի մեջ իրեն ավելի իմաստուն է համարում Գրիգոր Նարեկացուց, Ներսես Շնորհալուց և այլ սուրբերից, որոնք իրենց աղոթքներում խնդրել են սուրբերի բարեխոսությունը, ապա նման մարդկանց հետ այս թեմայի շուրջ խոսելն  անօգուտ է:

----------

Monk (17.06.2011), Moonwalker (18.06.2011)

----------


## Նետ

*Մոդերատորական. պահանջում եմ դադարեցնել անձնական հարթության իջեցված «զրույցը»: Նման հաջորդ գրառումը կտուգանվի՝ անկախ հեղինակի կրոնական տեսակետներից:*

----------


## Նետ

> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «պետական եկեղեցի»: Կրոնական կազմակերպությունը, որին Դուք անդամակցում եք, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կողմից գրանցվա՞ծ չէ կամ գործում է դրանից դո՞ւրս:


Հարցիդ պատասխանը կգտնես եթե դու ասես թէ ի՞նչ է նշանակում բողոքական եկեղեցի։(ինչպես որ նախորոք դիմել էիր ինձ)



> Թույլ տվեք մի հարց՝ Դուք և Ս. Թովմաս առաքյալը, օրինակ, միևնույն Եկեղեցո՞ւց եք, թե՞ ոչ:


Այո նույն եկեղեցուց ենք։Միայն թէ հարցերը չխճճելու համար եկ մի շրջանցիր իմ հարցերը։  Դու զգացե՞լ էիր իմ  դիմումը քեզ։ Կամ ավելի կոնկրետ հարց՝ դուք կարծում եք որ որևե սուրբ. մարմնավոր մահից հետո. ստանում է բազմապատիկ  երկնային մարմիններ ու  ամեն ժամ կանգնած յուրաքանչյուրի կողքին՝ լսու՞մ է նրանց։

----------

Ավետիք (24.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> ի՞նչ է նշանակում բողոքական եկեղեցի։


Նշանակում է մի խումբ, որը անդադար բողոքում է և իրեն եկեղեցի է համարում: 
Ծառից անջատված մի ճուղ, թեև իր անունը  պահպանում է, սակայն շատ շուտով փչանում է:

----------


## Նետ

> Նշանակում է մի խումբ, որը անդադար բողոքում է և իրեն եկեղեցի է համարում:


Պիտի նկատես որ քո խոսքը հենց քեզ էս ուղղել.քանի որ  էստեղ անդադար բողոքողը դու էս։


> Ծառից անջատված մի ճուղ, թեև իր անունը  պահպանում է, սակայն շատ շուտով փչանում է:


եթե ծառը արմատից փջանում է.ապա պետք է առողջ ճյուղերը առանձնացնել ու նոր տեղ տնկել։

----------


## հովարս

> Պիտի նկատես որ քո խոսքը հենց քեզ էս ուղղել.քանի որ  էստեղ անդադար բողոքողը դու էս։եթե ծառը արմատից փջանում է.ապա պետք է առողջ ճյուղերը առանձնացնել ու նոր տեղ տնկել։


Սովորիր տարբերել բողոքը հանդիմանությունից:



> եթե ծառը արմատից փջանում է.ապա պետք է առողջ ճյուղերը առանձնացնել ու նոր տեղ տնկել


Սա քո արդարացումն է, և հետո ես ճյուղից եմ խոսել, դու արմատից ես խոսում: Կարծեմ բողոքում էին Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցուց, նրա անընդունելի գործողությունների համար, բայց ՀԱԵ-ում նման որոշումներ և արաքներ չեն եղել և չեն էլ կարող լինել, այնինչ դուք ուրիշի արարքներով մեղադրում եք մեկ ուրիշին , որը ոչ մի կապ չունի դրանց հետ:
Որքան էլ ուզում ես հակառակի, ոնց ուզում ես ծռի, դզի, փչի, կպցրու և հարմարեցրու, ՀԱԵ-ի դավանանքի և վարդապետության վրա շեղումներ չես գտնի:

----------


## Նետ

> Սովորիր տարբերել բողոքը հանդիմանությունից:


Քեզ ո՞վ է թույլ տվել ինձ ինչ որ բան սովորեցնել։Գուցե դպրոցի դասատու ես քեզ կարծում.կամ նորօրյա ինքնակոչ Մեսրսպ Մաշտոցն ես...Դու հանդիմանություն բառը ե՞րբ ես սովորել որ հիմա շահարկում ես էդ բառը։
Հանդիմանելու իրավունք ունի եղբայրը՝ եղբորը։Նրանց հանդեպ ում. որ դու իբր հանդիմանում ես.  լեցված ես չարակամությամբ ու վատաբանությամբ։Ուստի քո վարմունքը ոչ մի կերպ չի զուգակցվում հանդիմանություն իմաստի հետ։Կամ էդ ո՞ր օրենքով է քո ասածը հանդիմանություն իսկ  դիմացինիդ ասածը՝ բողոք։
Հուսով եմ նորից_ չ_հասկացար թէ ով կարիք ուներ սովորելու։



> Սա քո արդարացումն է, և հետո ես ճյուղից եմ խոսել, դու արմատից ես խոսում:


 ես արդարացման կարիք չեմ զգում ու ի գիտություն քեզ արմատն ու ճյուղը  նույն ծառի բաղադրիչներ են։ Խոսել եմ տեղին.չնայած պետք է նախորոք զգուշանաի որ մեկ է՝ փոխաբերությունը չես հասկենալու։


> Կարծեմ բողոքում էին Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցուց,


Ո՞վ էր բողոքում.ե՞րբ էր բողոքում։Կաթոլիկից ի՞նչ բողոքես.ես անձամբ նրանց որպես եկեղեցի չեմ համարում.ինչ ուզում են թող անեն։


> նրա անընդունելի գործողությունների համար, բայց ՀԱԵ-ում նման որոշումներ և արաքներ չեն եղել և չեն էլ կարող լինել, այնինչ դուք ուրիշի արարքներով մեղադրում եք մեկ ուրիշին , որը ոչ մի կապ չունի դրանց հետ:


ՀԱե ն նրանց որպես եկեղեցի ընդունում է ։Չգիտեմ . քույր թէ եղբայր կարգավիճակով։ուստի  համագործակից է նրան։



> Որքան էլ ուզում ես հակառակի, ոնց ուզում ես ծռի, դզի, փչի, կպցրու և հարմարեցրու, ՀԱԵ-ի դավանանքի և վարդապետության վրա շեղումներ չես գտնի:


ՀԱե ն չի ընդունում ապաշխարություն հասկացողությունը։Չգիտեմ թէ սա քեզ բավական է թէ ոչ։Բայց.  կոնկրետ քեզ հետ  որևե հարցի շուրջ  բանավիճելը հարմար չեմ գտնում։

----------


## Moonwalker

> ՀԱե ն չի ընդունում ապաշխարություն հասկացողությունը։Չգիտեմ թէ սա քեզ բավական է թէ ոչ։Բայց.  կոնկրետ քեզ հետ  որևե հարցի շուրջ  բանավիճելը հարմար չեմ գտնում։


Վո՛ւկ, Կտրո՛ւկ, Նե՛տ, դադարեցրու ստահոդ պնդումներդ: Ապաշխարհությունը Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցու 7 խորհուրդներից 3-րդն է, երբ մեղավորը ճշմարիտ զղջումով և խոստովանությամբ թողություն է ստանում իր գործած մեղքերի և հանցանքների համար: Կամ Տաթևացու բնորոշմամբ՝ *«Ապաշխարութիւնն է ցաւել վասն մեղաց, զոր գործեաց. վասն անցեալ չարեացն լալ եւ լացովն վերստին այլ ոչ առնել»*: 
Բացի դրանից ՀԱԵ դավանաբանական նշանաբանը՝ Նիկեական հավատո հանգանակն ասում է.
«Հավատամք եւ ի մի միայն Ընդհանրական և Առաքելական Սուրբ եկեղեցի: Ի մի մկրտություն, *յապաշխարհություն*, ի քավություն եւ ի թողություն մեղաց»:

Այսպիսով ուղղակի արձանագրում եմ քո հերթական իրականության հետ հեռավոր աղերսներ անգամ չունեցող պնդումը: :Smile:

----------


## հովարս

> Քեզ ո՞վ է թույլ տվել ինձ ինչ որ բան սովորեցնել։Գուցե դպրոցի դասատու ես քեզ կարծում.կամ նորօրյա ինքնակոչ Մեսրսպ Մաշտոցն ես...Դու հանդիմանություն բառը ե՞րբ ես սովորել որ հիմա շահարկում ես էդ բառը։
> Հանդիմանելու իրավունք ունի եղբայրը՝ եղբորը։Նրանց հանդեպ ում. որ դու իբր հանդիմանում ես.  լեցված ես չարակամությամբ ու վատաբանությամբ։Ուստի քո վարմունքը ոչ մի կերպ չի զուգակցվում հանդիմանություն իմաստի հետ։Կամ էդ ո՞ր օրենքով է քո ասածը հանդիմանություն իսկ  դիմացինիդ ասածը՝ բողոք։
> Հուսով եմ նորից_ չ_հասկացար թէ ով կարիք ուներ սովորելու։
>  ես արդարացման կարիք չեմ զգում ու ի գիտություն քեզ արմատն ու ճյուղը  նույն ծառի բաղադրիչներ են։ Խոսել եմ տեղին.չնայած պետք է նախորոք զգուշանաի որ մեկ է՝ փոխաբերությունը չես հասկենալու։Ո՞վ էր բողոքում.ե՞րբ էր բողոքում։Կաթոլիկից ի՞նչ բողոքես.ես անձամբ նրանց որպես եկեղեցի չեմ համարում.ինչ ուզում են թող անեն։ՀԱե ն նրանց որպես եկեղեցի ընդունում է ։Չգիտեմ . քույր թէ եղբայր կարգավիճակով։ուստի  համագործակից է նրան։
> ՀԱե ն չի ընդունում ապաշխարություն հասկացողությունը։Չգիտեմ թէ սա քեզ բավական է թէ ոչ։Բայց.  կոնկրետ քեզ հետ  որևե հարցի շուրջ  բանավիճելը հարմար չեմ գտնում։


Քեզ հետ ամեն բան պարզ է :

Դու այդպես էլ չհասկացար , որ ես քո անձի դեմ բան չունեմ:

----------


## հովարս

> ։Ո՞վ էր բողոքում.ե՞րբ էր բողոքում։Կաթոլիկից ի՞նչ բողոքես


Եթե ոչ մի բանից տեղյակ չես , էլ ինչո՞ւ ես մտել բանավեճի մեջ,  թե՞ սա էլ է հերթական...?
Սիրով քեզ կօգնեմ, որ որոշ տեղեկություններ քաղես,  :Wink:  միայն թե , ոչ խորամանկ հարցերովդ :Smile:

----------


## հովարս

> Նրանց հանդեպ ում. որ դու իբր հանդիմանում ես. լեցված ես չարակամությամբ ու վատաբանությամբ։


 Չարաչար սխավում ես:
 Ես երբեք անձի մասին չեմ վատաբանել, իմ հանդիմանությունները եղել են ուսմունքի դեմ , որ շեղումներով են մատուցում հավատացյալներին, և կոնկրետ դու այդպես ես ընկալում իմ ասածմերը:
 Փորձիր տարբերել այս նրբությունները:
Եւ դու մի կարծի, թե ես մեծ բավականություն եմ ստանում նման զրույցներից:

----------


## Նետ

> Վո՛ւկ, Կտրո՛ւկ, *Նե՛տ, դադարեցրու ստահոդ պնդումներդ:*


Moonwalker Ինձ լուրջ զրպարտանք ես ներկայացնում։ես երբևե ստահոդ պնդումներ չեմ ներկայացրել։եթե խոսքդ  ապաշխարության  մասին  իմ  տեղեկությունն էր.ինչու՞ ես բազմակի թվով խոսում։Ներկայացրու թէ էլ որտեղ էմ ստեր տարածել.այլապես...էլ չասեմ։Ինչ վերաբերվում է նախորդ գրությանս ՝փորձեմ ապացուցել որ իմ ու քո միջից ստահոդը հաստատ...ես չեմ։Համակ ուշադրությամբ նայիր այս  տեսանյութը՝
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDyfy...eature=related Կարծեմ թէ բարձրաշխարհիկ հոգևորական է ասում որ ապաշխարությունը և նման բաները անցած էտապ էն։Հիմա կասես թէ դա առանձին դեպք է՞։.եթե տվյալ հոգևորականը կարգալույծ է արվել՝ ես պատրաստ եմ ներողություն խնդրելու. եթե ոչ՝ արդեն դու գիտես։


> Ապաշխարհությունը Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցու 7 խորհուրդներից 3-րդն է, երբ մեղավորը ճշմարիտ զղջումով և խոստովանությամբ թողություն է ստանում իր գործած մեղքերի և հանցանքների համար: Կամ Տաթևացու բնորոշմամբ՝ *«Ապաշխարութիւնն է ցաւել վասն մեղաց, զոր գործեաց. վասն անցեալ չարեացն լալ եւ լացովն վերստին այլ ոչ առնել»*: 
> Բացի դրանից ՀԱԵ դավանաբանական նշանաբանը՝ Նիկեական հավատո հանգանակն ասում է.
> «Հավատամք եւ ի մի միայն Ընդհանրական և Առաքելական Սուրբ եկեղեցի: Ի մի մկրտություն, *յապաշխարհություն*, ի քավություն եւ ի թողություն մեղաց»:


Ի միջայլոց՝ Նիկեո հանգանակի մասին. վերը բերածս հղումը 10 ֆիլմերից է բաղկացած.եթե ժամանակ գտնեիր այն սկզբից նայելու վատ չէր լինի։



> Այսպիսով ուղղակի արձանագրում եմ քո հերթական իրականության հետ հեռավոր աղերսներ անգամ չունեցող պնդումը:


Մոն ջան դէ էլ չասեմ. որ ցավոք քո արձանագրումները առ ոչինչ համարվեցին։Աշխատիր այսուհետ ավելի կազմակերպված ու պատասխանատու գտնվել։Թէ չէ իրական կյանքում երբեմն նման բացթողումները ճակատագրական ելք են ունենում։Լավ եղիր։ :Smile:

----------


## հովարս

Բարեբախտաբար բարձրաստիճան հոգևորականի ձայնը տակից լսվում է: 
Անգամ այստեղ ցույց են տալիս իրեց կեղծիքը և շատ անհաջող ձևով: Խնդրում եմ շատ ուշադիր լսեք, քանի որ բարձր ձայնով փորձել են ծածկել հոգևորականի խոսքերը

----------

KiLa (03.02.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDyfy...eature=related


 Նետ , այս հղումը ի վնաս քեզ դրեցիր, :Sad:  կարող են քեզ այս կեղծիքի համար պատասխանատվության կանչել, ուզում եմ հավատալ , որ սա դու չես արել:

----------

KiLa (03.02.2012)

----------


## Նետ

Moonwalker հարցադրումս ուժի մեջ է։Ֆիլմի կեղծ լինելու վերաբերյալ ոչ մի փաստարկ չունեմ։Չմոռանաս խնդրեմ. ինձ ՙսերիական ստախոս՚ մեղադրանքիդ՝ մի քանի սերիաներից ի ցույց դնել։ :Cool:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Moonwalker Ինձ լուրջ զրպարտանք ես ներկայացնում։ես երբևե ստահոդ պնդումներ չեմ ներկայացրել։եթե խոսքդ  ապաշխարության  մասին  իմ  տեղեկությունն էր.ինչու՞ ես բազմակի թվով խոսում։Ներկայացրու թէ էլ որտեղ էմ ստեր տարածել.այլապես...էլ չասեմ


Մի՞թե դու չէիր, որ հիմնվելով «առաքելականների» հետ քո անձնական զրույցների վրա պնդում էիր, որ ՀԱԵ հետևորդը չի հավատում սեփական փրկությանը՝



> ի միջայլոց Առաքելական պնդմամբ կարծեմ չի կարելի հավատալ որ փրկված ես


Բացարձակ ապատեղեկատվություն, որի դեմ իմ ներկայացրած հերքումները ոչ մի հակափաստարկի չհանդիպեցին: Мол...դու հիմնվում ես քո անձնական շփումների վրա: :Jpit: 




> Ինչ վերաբերվում է նախորդ գրությանս ՝փորձեմ ապացուցել որ իմ ու քո միջից ստահոդը հաստատ...ես չեմ։Համակ ուշադրությամբ նայիր այս  տեսանյութը՝
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDyfy...eature=related Կարծեմ թէ բարձրաշխարհիկ հոգևորական է ասում որ ապաշխարությունը և նման բաները անցած էտապ էն։Հիմա կասես թէ դա առանձին դեպք է՞։.եթե տվյալ հոգևորականը կարգալույծ է արվել՝ ես պատրաստ եմ ներողություն խնդրելու. եթե ոչ՝ արդեն դու գիտես։


 :LOL:  :LOL: 
Գևորգյան հոգևոր ճեմարանի կրոնների պատմության դասախոս Ղևոնդ քահանա Մայիլյանի խոսքը կտրված է ու անջատված կոնտեքստից: Հատվածը «Շանթ» հեռուստաընկերության «Հայկական աշխարհ» հաղորդման նոյեմբերի 12-ի թողարկումից է: Մասնավորապես ոմն Հակոբ Գազազյան (ՀԱԵ տեսանկյունից աղանդավոր) նշում էր, որ իրենք՝ Եկեղեցասիրաց եղբայրության անդամները (ի դեպ քահանան ինքը նախկինում Գազազյանի նմանների շարքում է եղել) ՀԱԵ կողքին ճշմարիտ Աստվածաշունչ են քարոզել: Ի հակադարձում դրան Քայքայիչ պաշտամունքից տուժածների վերականգնողական և օգնության կենտրոնի նախագահ Ալեքսանդր Ամարյանը հարցնում է, թե ի՞նչու ՀԱԵ կողքին և ոչ թե ՀԱԵ մեջ քարոզել ճշմարիտ հավատք: Գազազյանը պատասխանում է, որ ճիշտ է կողքին, բայց ինքն ապաշխարհություն է ստացել Հոլիվուդի Սբ. Կարապետ առաքելական եկեղեցում ու հարցնում է, թե մի՞թե ինքն աղանդավոր է: Ղևոնդ քահանան պատասխանում է, որ այո նա եկեղեցուց դուրս է, իսկ ապաշխարհություն և նման տերմիններն անցան արդեն: Իմա՝ քահանայի նախկինում ասած միտքը մարդը գործերով է առաքելական, ոչ թե ՀԱԵ եկեղեցում խորհրդին մասնակցելով:
Կարող եք դիտել YouTube-ի «Շանթ»-ի պաշտոնական էջում՝


Մեզ հետաքրքրող հատվածը 12-րդ րոպեից հետո:
Իսկ քո նշած հաղորդումը անամոթաբար նենգափոխում է քահանայի իրական խոսքերը (չնայած ինչ եմ ասում նենգափոխելը ոմանց համար մասնագիտություն է դարձել/անձնապես քեզ չեմ ասում/):




> Ի միջայլոց՝ Նիկեո հանգանակի մասին. վերը բերածս հղումը 10 ֆիլմերից է բաղկացած.եթե ժամանակ գտնեիր այն սկզբից նայելու վատ չէր լինի։


Քո վերը մեջբերած ֆիլմի մասին իմ վերը նշած տեղեկությունից հետո մի վայրկյան իսկ չեմ ծախսի նենգափոխված իրանության հետ ծանոթանալու համար: Ոնց էլ չլինի ապատեղեկատվությանը հետևելուց կարևոր զբաղմունք կգտնվի:




> Մոն ջան դէ էլ չասեմ. որ ցավոք քո արձանագրումները առ ոչինչ համարվեցին։Աշխատիր այսուհետ ավելի կազմակերպված ու պատասխանատու գտնվել։Թէ չէ իրական կյանքում երբեմն նման բացթողումները ճակատագրական ելք են ունենում։Լավ եղիր։


Այ հիմա երևած ում խոսքերն ու արձանագրումներն են առ ոչինչ: Ու ինձ սպառնալու և պատասխանատվության դասեր տալու փոխարեն այս բաժնում հետագայում տեղադրելիքդ պնդումները մի քանի անգամ ստուգիր: Միգուցե օգուտ տա:
Նմանապես և դու ողջ մնա: :Wink:

----------

KiLa (03.02.2012), Արէա (02.08.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Չէ, ինչի՞ է գաղտնիք: Ես Մկրտական եկեղեցուց եմ: Իսկ Դո՞ւք:


Իսկ ես ոչ մի եկեղեցուց չեմ: Պարզապես քրիստոնյա եմ:  :Wink:

----------


## Նետ

> Մի՞թե դու չէիր, որ հիմնվելով «առաքելականների» հետ քո անձնական զրույցների վրա պնդում էիր, որ ՀԱԵ հետևորդը չի հավատում սեփական փրկությանը՝


Moonwalker Խոստանում եմ հատուկ քեզ համար կպրպտեմ ու ֆորումների  անկյուներից կգտնեմ նման զրույցները։Բայց մինչ այդ  թեկուզ և եթե ինձ դա չհաջողվի քեզ ոչ ոք թույլ չի տվել որ այս ճղճիմ օրինակով դու ինձ  հերդական ստախոս  համարես։ես հարյուրավոր գրառումներ ունեմ.հնարավոր է որ ինչ որ մի  անկյունում քո  ուզած  ապացույցները չգտնվեն .դա ստախոսության չափանիշ չէ։Քո խոսքը համարում եմ որպես անհիմն անձնական վիրավորանք և պահանջում եմ խմբագրում։



> Գևորգյան հոգևոր ճեմարանի կրոնների պատմության դասախոս Ղևոնդ քահանա Մայիլյանի խոսքը կտրված է ու անջատված կոնտեքստից: Հատվածը «Շանթ» հեռուստաընկերության «Հայկական աշխարհ» հաղորդման նոյեմբերի 12-ի թողարկումից է: Մասնավորապես* ոմն* Հակոբ Գազազյան (ՀԱԵ տեսանկյունից աղանդավոր) նշում էր, որ իրենք՝ Եկեղեցասիրաց եղբայրության անդամները (ի դեպ քահանան ինքը նախկինում* Գազազյանի նմանների* շարքում է եղել)


Որտեղի՞ց այսքան ատելություն քո մերձավորի հանդեպ։Քրիստոս դավանող մարդ է.ի՞նչ է արել քեզ։Գուցե լավ չէ որ նա տեղյակ է Աստվածաշնչից ու մի մոմ վառող պակասե՞լ է։Հա՜ ... երևի ավելի նախնտրելի է. որ  բոլորովին հեռու լինեն քրիստոնեությունից միայն թէ մեկ մեկ գան տաճար մի երկու մոմ վառեն շառից փորձանքից հեռու լինելու. կամ մատաղի գառան բերանը օրհնած աղ լցնելու համար։


> Քայքայիչ պաշտամունքից տուժածների վերականգնողական և օգնության կենտրոնի նախագահ Ալեքսանդր Ամարյանը հարցնում է, թե ի՞նչու ՀԱԵ կողքին և ոչ թե ՀԱԵ մեջ քարոզել ճշմարիտ հավատք: Գազազյանը պատասխանում է, որ ճիշտ է կողքին, բայց ինքն ապաշխարհություն է ստացել Հոլիվուդի Սբ. Կարապետ առաքելական եկեղեցում ու հարցնում է, թե մի՞թե ինքն աղանդավոր է: Ղևոնդ քահանան պատասխանում է, որ այո նա եկեղեցուց դուրս է, իսկ ապաշխարհություն և նման տերմիններն անցան արդեն: Իմա՝ քահանայի նախկինում ասած միտքը մարդը գործերով է առաքելական, ոչ թե ՀԱԵ եկեղեցում խորհրդին մասնակցելով:
> Կարող եք դիտել YouTube-ի «Շանթ»-ի պաշտոնական էջում՝
> 
> 
> Մեզ հետաքրքրող հատվածը 12-րդ րոպեից հետո:
> Իսկ քո նշած հաղորդումը անամոթաբար նենգափոխում է քահանայի իրական խոսքերը (չնայած ինչ եմ ասում նենգափոխելը ոմանց համար մասնագիտություն է դարձել/անձնապես քեզ չեմ ասում/):
> Քո վերը մեջբերած ֆիլմի մասին իմ վերը նշած տեղեկությունից հետո մի վայրկյան իսկ չեմ ծախսի նենգափոխված իրանության հետ ծանոթանալու համար: Ոնց էլ չլինի ապատեղեկատվությանը հետևելուց կարևոր զբաղմունք կգտնվի:


Իսկ ի՞նչն է նենգափոխված.ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա։Ինչի՞ համար է քո մեկնաբանությունը։Միթե՞ ամեն ինչ պարզ չի երևում ու լսվում .որ Ղևոնդ քահանան ծաղր է անում ապաշխարությանը։Չնայած ի՞նչ ապաշխարության մասին է խոսքը ՀԱե ում  կարելի է մկրտվել նաև առանց ապաշխարության՝ ուղղակի ազգային տուրք մատուցանելուվ։



> Այ հիմա երևած ում խոսքերն ու արձանագրումներն են առ ոչինչ:


Իհարկե երևաց ու հաստատվեց։


> Ու *ինձ սպառնալու* և պատասխանատվության դասեր տալու փոխարեն այս բաժնում հետագայում տեղադրելիքդ պնդումները մի քանի անգամ ստուգիր: Միգուցե օգուտ տա:
> Նմանապես և դու ողջ մնա:


Ինչ. ինչ՝ էդ սպառնալը ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում մարսել։Որտե՞ղ ես քեզ սպառնված զգացել։Գուցե բարի հորդորանքը քեզ համար սպառնալի՞ք է(Չնայած ես խորհուրդներ չեմ շռայլում. էդ մեկի համար էլ ներող եղիր)։Հիմա արդեն պարզ է դառնում թէ ինչու են նորմալ փաստերը քեզ նենգափոխումներ թվում։
Իմիջայլոց. շնորհակալ եմ որ ողջ տեսանյութի հղումը տվեցիր.թէ չէ մարդիկ կաին. որ կարծում էին թէ տեսանյութը մոնտաժված է։

----------


## Moonwalker

> Moonwalker Խոստանում եմ հատուկ քեզ համար կպրպտեմ ու ֆորումների  անկյուներից կգտնեմ նման զրույցները։Բայց մինչ այդ  թեկուզ և եթե ինձ դա չհաջողվի քեզ ոչ ոք թույլ չի տվել որ այս ճղճիմ օրինակով դու ինձ  հերդական ստախոս  համարես։ես հարյուրավոր գրառումներ ունեմ.հնարավոր է որ ինչ որ մի  անկյունում քո  ուզած  ապացույցները չգտնվեն .դա ստախոսության չափանիշ չէ։Քո խոսքը համարում եմ որպես *անհիմն* անձնական վիրավորանք և պահանջում եմ խմբագրում։


Անհի՞մն: Ուրեմն ստահոդ պնդումներդ դադարեցնելու իմ պահանջ/խնդրանքը անհի՞մն է: Սա արդեն երկրորդ դեպքն է (երբ ես ուշադրություն եմ դարձրել), երբ դու վստահությամբ մի բան ես պնդում, որը բոլորովին չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը: Ու այդ պնդումը, հերքումից հետո, ավտոմատ դառնում է ստահոդ՝ անկախ քո այդ փաստն ընդունել-չընդունելուց: Ու այնուամենայնիվ ես քեզ ստախոս չեմ անվանել, այլ ուղղակի նշել եմ, որ քո ասած հարյուրավոր գրառումներից կոնկրետ այս երկուսը ստահոդ են:




> Որտեղի՞ց այսքան ատելություն քո մերձավորի հանդեպ։Քրիստոս դավանող մարդ է.ի՞նչ է արել քեզ։Գուցե լավ չէ որ նա տեղյակ է Աստվածաշնչից ու մի մոմ վառող պակասե՞լ է։Հա՜ ... երևի ավելի նախնտրելի է. որ  բոլորովին հեռու լինեն քրիստոնեությունից միայն թէ մեկ մեկ գան տաճար մի երկու մոմ վառեն շառից փորձանքից հեռու լինելու. կամ մատաղի գառան բերանը օրհնած աղ լցնելու համար։


Ոչ մի ատելության դրսևորում հիշյալ անձնավորության հանդեպ՝
*Ոմն* - մարդ անձնավորություն (անհայտ, անորոշ), անձ, էակ (©Սահակյանների «Հոմանիշների բառագիրք»)
*Գազազյանների նմաններ -* անհայտ, անորոշ, ինձ անծանոթ մարդկանց տիպ:




> Իսկ ի՞նչն է նենգափոխված.ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա։Ինչի՞ համար է քո մեկնաբանությունը։Միթե՞ ամեն ինչ պարզ չի երևում ու լսվում .որ Ղևոնդ քահանան ծաղր է անում ապաշխարությանը։Չնայած ի՞նչ ապաշխարության մասին է խոսքը ՀԱե ում  կարելի է մկրտվել նաև առանց ապաշխարության՝ ուղղակի ազգային տուրք մատուցանելուվ։


Այն, որ դու չես հասկանում, կամ ցույց ես տալիս, որ չես հասկանում չի նշանակում, որ ամեն ինչ քո վերոտեղադրած ապատեղեկացնող տեսահոլովակում ճշմարտություն է: Առաջարկում եմ, ցուցադրիր իմ տեղադրած հատվածը Ակումբի, թեմայում որևէ շահագրգռություն չունեցող, պատահական 10 աթեիստի և տես քանիսն են քո նման այդտեղ ապաշխարհության նկատմամբ ծաղր տեսնում:




> Ինչ. ինչ՝ էդ սպառնալը ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում մարսել։Որտե՞ղ ես քեզ սպառնված զգացել։Գուցե բարի հորդորանքը քեզ համար սպառնալի՞ք է(Չնայած ես խորհուրդներ չեմ շռայլում. էդ մեկի համար էլ ներող եղիր)։Հիմա արդեն պարզ է դառնում թէ ինչու են նորմալ փաստերը քեզ նենգափոխումներ թվում։


Փաստորեն համարձակ տղաների հետ ծանոթացնելը կամ բացթողումներիս ճակատագրական դերի մասին տեղեկացնելը բարի հորդորա՞նք էր: Լավ, այսուհետ հաշվի կառնեմ:




> Իմիջայլոց. շնորհակալ եմ որ ողջ տեսանյութի հղումը տվեցիր.թէ չէ մարդիկ կաին. որ կարծում էին թէ տեսանյութը մոնտաժված է։


Խնդրեմ: Հա, իդեպ նման հոլովակներ շուտ-շուտ տեղադրիր: Կփորձեմ հնարավորությանս չափ վերհանել դրանց «ճշմարտացիությունը»:

----------


## հովարս

Լավ կլինի, եթե ՀԱԵ-ի դավանանքը իմանա ամեն մի հայ

----------

KiLa (02.02.2012)

----------


## KiLa

Բարև Հովարս ջան... Շնորհակալություն տեսանյութի հմար:  Բայց խնդրում եմ, ինձ համար մեկ անգամ էլ պարզաբանի, Քրիստոսը երկու բնություն ունի՞,  թե՞ մեկ... Եվ եթե կարելի է, խնդրում եմ մի քիչ ավելի պարզ գրել ՀԱԵ-ի և ՌՈՒԵ-ի տարբերության մասին: Նախօրոք շնորհակալություն:

----------

հովարս (04.02.2012)

----------


## Monk

> Բարև Հովարս ջան... Շնորհակալություն տեսանյութի հմար:  Բայց խնդրում եմ, ինձ համար մեկ անգամ էլ պարզաբանի, Քրիստոսը երկու բնություն ունի՞,  թե՞ մեկ... Եվ եթե կարելի է, խնդրում եմ մի քիչ ավելի պարզ գրել ՀԱԵ-ի և ՌՈՒԵ-ի տարբերության մասին: Նախօրոք շնորհակալություն:


Մինչև Հովարսը կպատասխանի Ձեր հարցին, կառաջարկեի աչքի անցկացնել սա, գուցե օգտակար կլինի:

----------

KiLa (03.02.2012), Moonwalker (03.02.2012), հովարս (04.02.2012)

----------


## KiLa

Շնորհակալ եմ... Պատասխանը սպառիչ էր: Ավելի ճիշտ, ես գտա իմ հարցի պատասխանը: Բայց դեմ չէի լինի, եթե ծանոթացնեյիր նաև բողոքականներին... Ե՞րբ և ինչու՞ կատարվեց այդ անջատումը, ո՞րն էր այդ երկճեղքման պատճառը: Նախորոք շնորհակալություն:

----------

Monk (04.02.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Բարև Հովարս ջան... Շնորհակալություն տեսանյութի հմար:  Բայց խնդրում եմ, ինձ համար մեկ անգամ էլ պարզաբանի, Քրիստոսը երկու բնություն ունի՞,  թե՞ մեկ... Եվ եթե կարելի է, խնդրում եմ մի քիչ ավելի պարզ գրել ՀԱԵ-ի և ՌՈՒԵ-ի տարբերության մասին: Նախօրոք շնորհակալություն:


KiLa ջան եթե քեզ բավարարեց Monk-ի հղումը, շատ ուրախ եմ, միայն կավելացնեմ որ մեր եկեղեցու Հավատամքը պարզ ներկայացնում է ՀԱԵ-ի դիրքը Տ. Քրիստոսի բնության վերաբերյալ, նաև Սբ. Սեղանի վրա գտնվող սրբապատկերը դրա ապացույցն է:

----------

KiLa (04.02.2012)

----------


## KiLa

> KiLa ջան եթե քեզ բավարարեց Monk-ի հղումը, շատ ուրախ եմ, միայն կավելացնեմ *որ մեր եկեղեցու Հավատամքը* *պարզ ներկայացնում է ՀԱԵ-ի դիրքը* Տ. Քրիստոսի բնության վերաբերյալ, նաև Սբ. Սեղանի վրա գտնվող սրբապատկերը դրա ապացույցն է:


Հովարս ջան, կներես, բայց էս մասը չհասկացա. ,,մեր՛՛ եկեղեցին ու ՀԱԵ-ն նույնը չե՞ն: ՀԱԵ ոնց հասկացա՝ հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու մասին է խոսքը, իսկ քո նշած ,,մերը" այդ ՀԱԵ-ն չէ՞...

----------

հովարս (04.02.2012)

----------


## KiLa

Հովարս ջան այլևս պատասխանել պետք չէ: Հասկացա, որ գրառումդ ճիշտ չէի հասկացել: Հետ գնալով ու կարդալով նախկինում արված գրառումներդ, հասկացա, որ դու ՀԱԵ-ի անդամ ես, որն էլ ինձ լրիվ բավարարեց: Շնորհակալություն ...

----------

հովարս (04.02.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Հովարս ջան, կներես, բայց էս մասը չհասկացա. ,,մեր՛՛ եկեղեցին ու ՀԱԵ-ն նույնը չե՞ն: ՀԱԵ ոնց հասկացա՝ հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու մասին է խոսքը, իսկ քո նշած ,,մերը" այդ ՀԱԵ-ն չէ՞...


 Իհարկե նույնն է: Կներես, այդպես գրեցի չկրկնելու համար ( թույլ եմ շարադրության մեջ) :Blush:

----------

KiLa (04.02.2012)

----------


## vansed

Ես համամիտ եմ բերված օրինակի հետ, քանի որ բարեխոսությունը դա սխալ չէ, եթե վերցնենք անգամ աշխարհիկ օրինակով, երբ մենք ինչ որ մեկի հետ այքան էլ մտերիմ չենք, սակայն ինչ որ 
հարց ունենք նրա հետ կապված, ապա դիմում ենք այն մարդուն կամ մարդկանց, ովքեր ավելի մտերիմ են նրան:

Բարեխոսության մասին քննարկումները եղել են դեռևս դարեր առաջ, և մեր հոգևոր հայրերը հաստատ մեզանից ավելի հասկացող են եղել և ավելի հավատով լի, եթե նրանք ընդունել են բարեխոսությունը ապա ինչու ենք մենք այսօր քննադատում այն, դե եկեք քննադատենք նաև քրիստոնեությունը, չէ որ այն ընդունել են մեր պապերը և եթե վերցնենք այն հանգամանքը որ նրանք սխալվել են բարեխոսության հարցում, ապա ինչու չէին կարող սխալվել կրոնի հարցում?


Այս թեման շատ բարդ է, քանի որ շատերի համար իրոք անհասկանալի կամ անընդունելի է բարեխոսությունը, ինչը նաև ոչ բավարար տեղեկացվածության պատճառով է, քանի որ շատերս Աստվածաշունչը մեկնաբանում ենք այնպես ինչպես հասկանում ենք: Իսկ շատ հնարավոր է որ մենք սխալ ենք հասկանում:

----------

